# Mobbing leider trifft es viele!



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo an alle da draußen!

Ich wollte mal über ein äußerst wichtiges thema mit euch diskutieren und zwar Mobbing in WoW. Ich kenne viele Leute denen es schon passiert ist und die auch deswegen aufgehört haben zu spielen. 

Um euch mal ein Beispiel zu sagen ich kannte mal Leute die waren in einer ganz normalen Raidgilde war schon länger her (BC Zeiten). Jedenfalls haben sie mal mit der Zeit die Gilde zu einer der besten auf dem Server gewechselt. Sie hatten einfach das Glück dazu. Anfangs lief alles gut dann aus irgendeinen Grund wurde ihnen der Raid verweigert. Anscheinend hatten die Leute in ihrer alten Gilde irgendwas getan wozu auf einmal im nächsten Tag der Raid verweigert wurde.

Nein da war nix vorgefallen als ich die Geschichte auch selbst gehört hatte war ich erst mal ganz buff. Anscheinend hatte die Leute von der alten Gilde vor Neid, die leute in der neuen Gilde einen schlechten Ruf hintergeschmissen. 
Ende vom Lied die Leute die nicht mehr mitraiden durften haben die Server gewechselt.

 Zum anderen habe ich auch noch ne anderen Geschichte der char von ihn war ein Krieger in rl war sie weiblich. Naja einmal sagte zu mir sie hatte auch den Server gewechselt da alle dermaßen gemein zu ihr waren. 

Ich sehe auch manchmal jeden Tag das es mache Leute in WoW nicht leicht haben aber wie weit muss ein Mensch gehen um in einen Spiel andere Leute so dermaßen zu mobben das die Opfer nur noch der Serverwechselt hilft?

Was geht nur in den Köpfen solcher Leute vor, bei sowas hilft ja noch nicht mal mehr die Igno Liste.
 Ich wollte mal auch gerne von euch hören ob ihr auch Leute kennt die wo tagtäglich genötigt wurden usw und was sollte man da am besten tun? Ticket ne sowas zu beweisen ist meist auch schwer, außer man würde den chat zurückverfolgen. Wissen die meisten Leute nicht das WoW ein Spiel ist und müssen sies gleich so dermaßen übertreiben. 

Falls ihr auch so ähnliche Geschichten oder Leute kennt die Probleme mit Mobbern dann schreibt eure Geschichte denn Onlinemobbing wird in den meisten Fällen unterschätzt.

PS. Ja ich werde zwar auch jeden Tag beleidigt bis an die Schmerzgrenze aber das hat mich in den Letzten 3 Jahren noch nie Interesiert da WoW für mich nur ein Spiel ist.


----------



## Xerodes (22. Februar 2009)

Tja, sowas gibt es eben... leider auch in dern anonymen Welt des Internets.
Im Spiel Guild Wars ist mir ein ähnlicher Fall bekannt. In meiner Gilde waren 3 Member, die denganzen Tag immer den gleichen anderen Member gemobbt haben. Es bezog sich aber nicht mehr nur auf Spielinterne sachen, sondern schon um persönliche, was natürlich tief unter die Gürtellinie geht. Als es dem Gildenanführer zu bunt wurde, kickte er die 4 Streithähne.

Man versteht sich zwar nicht mit jedem, was aber noch lange kein Grund ist, sich verbal zu bekiegen.


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele selbst auch Guild Wars fand da die Leute immer Freundlicher als in WoW man wurde da immer schnell auch geholfen mit allen :-) vielleicht hatte ich da einfach nur glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

Hab ich noch nie erlebt nicht in der gilde nicht im Freundeskreis nirgents..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerodes (22. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich spiele selbst auch Guild Wars fand da die Leute immer Freundlicher als in WoW man wurde da immer schnell auch geholfen mit allen :-) vielleicht hatte ich da einfach nur glück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von der Comm in GW habe ich auch ein besseres Bild als von der WoW-Comm (sry). Aber natürlich gibtes (in beiden Spielen) auch immer Mitspieler, die genau das Gegenteil beweisen. 
Aber ich hoffe einfach mal, das es eher selten vorkommt. Sich in einem Computerspiel zu mobben... dafür habe ich echt kein Verständniss. Schon im Rl (z.B. Schule oder Arbeitsplatz) zeugt es von einem gestörten sozialem Verhalten.


----------



## Struppistrap (22. Februar 2009)

Ja, mobbing ist wirklich schrecklich, aber im Internet und auch in WoW ist man halbegs anonym unterwegs. enn es dort Leute gibt, die man persönlich kennt, ist das etwas anderes, aber trotzdem denke ich dass man in einer virtuellen Welt nun wirklich nicht auf so etwas eingehen sollte. Wenn es irgenjemand nötig hat mich zu beleidigen, dann bitte. Ich kenne diese Leute nicht, kann sie nicht sehen und kann dementsprechend auch nicht so reagieren wie ich es im normalen Leben eben tun würde. Und dieses Ausgrenzen ist wirklich extrem behindert, da hat wohl jemand den Knall nich gehört....
Aufgrung von Leistungen kann man soetwas ja irgendwo verstehen, aber danach klang es ja nicht.

Wenns zu bunt wird hilft unter Umständen auch mal ein Ticket.

btw: man mussaus seinem post ja kein Deutsch-Examen machen, aber ein wenig Interpunktion macht die Sache angenehmer zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destross (22. Februar 2009)

Sowas sehe ich eigentlich sehr oft im Gildenchat.Und meistens kommt es einfach aus den nichts beide sind vorher nicht aufgefallen. Naja einer hat den anderen dan einfach immer beleidigt, deine Mutter witze gemacht und im /2 channel schlecht gemacht. Ist schon echt arm wen man so etwas macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (22. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Hallo an alle da draußen!
> 
> Ich wollte mal über ein äußerst wichtiges thema mit euch diskutieren und zwar Mobbing in WoW. Ich kenne viele Leute denen es schon passiert ist und die auch deswegen aufgehört haben zu spielen. Um euch mal ein Beispiel zu sagen ich kannte mal Leute die waren in einer ganz normalen Raidgilde war schon länger her jedenfalls haben sie mal mit der Zeit die Gilde zu einer der besten auf dem Server gewechselt sie hatten einfach das Glück dazu anfangs lief alles gut dann aus irgendeinen Grund wurde ihnen der Raid verweigert. Anscheinend hatten die Leute in ihrer alten Gilde irgendwas getan wozu auf einmal im nächsten Tag der Raid verweigert wurde und Nein da war nix vorgefallen als ich die Geschichte auch selbst gehört hatte war ich erst mal ganz buff da ich es schon von mehreren Gehört habe das ihnen es gleich vorkam und das war bei jeden Gildenwechsel danach das Ende der Geschichte sie mussten den Realm wechseln was ich sehr schade fand. Zum anderen habe ich auch noch ne anderen Geschichte der char von ihn war ein Krieger in rl war sie weiblich naja einmal sagte zu mir sie hatte auch den server gewechselt da alle dermaßen gemein zu ihr waren. Ich sehe auch manchmal jeden tag das es mache Leute in WoW nicht leicht haben aber wie weit muss ein Mensch gehen um in einen Spiel andere Leute so dermaßen zu mobben das die Opfer nur noch der Serverwechselt hilft. Was geht nur in den Köpfen solcher Leute vor, bei sowas hilft ja noch nicht mal mehr die Igno Liste. Ich wollte mal auch gerne von euch hören ob ihr auch Leute kennt die wo tagtäglich genötigt wurden usw und was sollte man da am besten tun? Ticket ne sowas zu beweisen ist meist auch schwer außer man würde den chat zurückverfolgen. Wissen die meisten Leute nicht das WoW ein Spiel und müssen sies gleich so dermaßen übertreiben. Falls ihr auch so ähnliche Geschichten oder Leute kennt die Probleme haben mit Lösung dann schreibt sie auf.
> 
> ...



Hä? Komma und Enter Taste kaputt?


----------



## Georan (22. Februar 2009)

Wer sich in WoW mobben lässt, hat im RL wohl keine chancen...


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

ok das manches ist auch spass aber leute die so gemobbt werden das sie den server wechseln müssen finde ich dennoch sehr hart.

@post vor mir was meinst du mit Enter und komma Taste kaputt?


----------



## chiaxoxo (22. Februar 2009)

> Hallo an alle da draußen!
> 
> Ich wollte mal über ein äußerst wichtiges thema mit euch diskutieren und zwar Mobbing in WoW. Ich kenne viele Leute denen es schon passiert ist und die auch deswegen aufgehört haben zu spielen. Um euch mal ein Beispiel zu sagen ich kannte mal Leute die waren in einer ganz normalen Raidgilde war schon länger her jedenfalls haben sie mal mit der Zeit die Gilde zu einer der besten auf dem Server gewechselt sie hatten einfach das Glück dazu anfangs lief alles gut dann aus irgendeinen Grund wurde ihnen der Raid verweigert. Anscheinend hatten die Leute in ihrer alten Gilde irgendwas getan wozu auf einmal im nächsten Tag der Raid verweigert wurde und Nein da war nix vorgefallen als ich die Geschichte auch selbst gehört hatte war ich erst mal ganz buff da ich es schon von mehreren Gehört habe das ihnen es gleich vorkam und das war bei jeden Gildenwechsel danach das Ende der Geschichte sie mussten den Realm wechseln was ich sehr schade fand. Zum anderen habe ich auch noch ne anderen Geschichte der char von ihn war ein Krieger in rl war sie weiblich naja einmal sagte zu mir sie hatte auch den server gewechselt da alle dermaßen gemein zu ihr waren. Ich sehe auch manchmal jeden tag das es mache Leute in WoW nicht leicht haben aber wie weit muss ein Mensch gehen um in einen Spiel andere Leute so dermaßen zu mobben das die Opfer nur noch der Serverwechselt hilft. Was geht nur in den Köpfen solcher Leute vor, bei sowas hilft ja noch nicht mal mehr die Igno Liste. Ich wollte mal auch gerne von euch hören ob ihr auch Leute kennt die wo tagtäglich genötigt wurden usw und was sollte man da am besten tun? Ticket ne sowas zu beweisen ist meist auch schwer außer man würde den chat zurückverfolgen. Wissen die meisten Leute nicht das WoW ein Spiel und müssen sies gleich so dermaßen übertreiben. Falls ihr auch so ähnliche Geschichten oder Leute kennt die Probleme haben mit Lösung dann schreibt sie auf.
> 
> PS. Ich bin zum Glück noch nicht davon betroffen biggrin.gif .



Achso Ja Kenn Ich Auch Voll Schlimm Ey Boa Wenn Man Sich Das Ma Vorstellt Da KannMan Leider Nix Machen ABer Tja Hm Aber Deswegen Aufhören Ist Ja Schon Ziemlich Krass Einfach Ignorieren Wär Vielleicht Ne Lösung Ja Ticket Schreiben Hm Bringt Ja Net Viel


----------



## Vispi (22. Februar 2009)

ich denke mir mal wirklig erfolgreiche Raidgilden die über Jahre funktionieren nehmen die sozialen Umgangsformen ihrer Gildenmember sehr ernst 

vorstellen kann ich mir nämlich nicht das wenn Menschen mit einander ein Hobby teilen andere runtermachen und sowas nicht beachtet wird

wenn nicht eine gewisse freundliche Grundstimmung herscht sind solche Gilden über kurz oder lang nicht mehr leadbar

das sieht man sehr oft bei neuen Servern wenn Raidgilden schnell hochgehämmert werden und man es in allen Chatchanneln Mitglieder such spams hagelt 

kein richtiger Gildenkern besteht und dann meist nach kurzer Zeit die streiterein so extrem werden das die Gilden sich auflösen

geht man jetzt mal von den Umgang zufälliger Leute aus erlebt man beide Seiten einmal freundlich einmal abartig

wo man in anderen Games gern mal geholfen hat weil man eben lernen musste das man allein nichts erreichen kann und ein online Game nur von der Gemeinschaft lebt 

fällt es in wow ziemlig leicht in diesenVergleichswahn zufallen und nur noch sich und seinen Char zusehen andere Mitspieler zubehandeln wie NPC*s

so laufen Leute mit einer voll Agro stimmung durch die WOW Welt und können solo ja auch alles machen

und wenn man mal die Channel verfolgt da wird es einem schlecht


----------



## Piggy D. (22. Februar 2009)

bitte, bitte, nimm naechstes mal satzzeichen oder mach die saetze kuerzer. danke.
ich aerger meine gildenmitglieder auch im gchat, aber bekomm auch entsprechende antworten zurueck.


----------



## Bitzy (22. Februar 2009)

Mobbing? -> Ticket -> Bann.


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

in der ersten zeile ist ein Ausrufezeichen in der zweiten Zeile ein Punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . sind doch genügend Satzzeichen vorhanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wlfbck (22. Februar 2009)

Piggy schrieb:


> bitte, bitte, nimm naechstes mal satzzeichen oder mach die saetze kuerzer. danke.


jop, deswegen hab ich auch nach zwei zeilen aufgehört zu lesen.


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

naja Ticket hilft in den meisten Fällen nicht das musste immer beweisen. Ganz besonders wenns Gilden sind und die nicht direkt auf die losgehen sondern gerüchte über dich loslassen in andere gilden wie z.b. psst pass auf der will bloß an die Gildenbank ran usw. Sowas merkt man selbst fast nie spätestens wenn dich keiner mehr mitnehmen will denkt man sich was ist jetzt los?


----------



## WOWwarrior (22. Februar 2009)

Das is doch ARM sich in einem spiel mobben lassen!
Das sind doch keine 20 € für einen  Serverwechsel notwendig wegen irgendwelche idioten die einen mobben!


----------



## J3st3r (22. Februar 2009)

bei uns in der gilde kommen natürlich auch mal sprüche, aber es bleibt meistens scherzhaft
aber mobbing?
bei uns in der schule ein relativ aktuelles thema, aber das es in einem onlinespiel vorkommt ist wirklich krass...
das soll spaß machen!
merkwürdig finde ich, mit was sich die leute mobben lassen ...
ich meine es ist doch eigentlich scheissegal, wie die leute in ihrem rl sind (außer wenn es wirklich extrem komisch ist)
aber sich wegen sachen aus dem rl in einem mmorpg mobben zu LASSEN ist doch wirklich komisch


----------



## -Darxx (22. Februar 2009)

um, ja ... Die beispiele die du da nennst sind zwar nicht wirklich verständlich. Das mim mobbing verstehe ich, es ist vollkommen unnötig.. (noch dazu in einem Spiel) so mit leuten umzugehen. Doch offenbar gibt es leute die schon sowas von süchtig sind, dass sie einfach an nichts mehr anderes als das Spiel denken (im bezug auf den Raid - ausschluss) Tja.. aber schlussendlich ist es nicht so schlimm den Server zu wechseln, obwohl es auch wieder sinnloses Geld-verschwenden ist. Doch leider kann Blizzard auch nicht viel machen (also die GM's) wenn keine Beweise vorliegen. Sprich Screenschots oder Tonaufnahmen. Lösung: Serverwechsel billiger machen, und härter gegen Deppen vorgehen. Das andere Problem ist hald, dass Blizzard hald auch keine leute verlieren will, und daher wird das zweite warscheinlich nicht passieren.


----------



## Melih (22. Februar 2009)

Hä? Wie kann man sich in Wow mobben lassen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einfach /ignor und fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenns in der gilde passiert, einfach gildenmeister anschreiben das sie ständig nerven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Elefanto (22. Februar 2009)

jop das seh ich ganz genauso wie mein Vorredner.
Serverwechsel ist nicht nötig, eine Namensänderung reicht vollkommen aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

Also nochmal zu meinen Beispielen ganz oben. Ich kenne ein paar leute die waren allesamt mal in der gleichen Gilde will jetzt keine Namen nenn jedenfalls nach einiger zeit wechseltete einer die Gilde zu einer anderen die einer der besten auf dem Server war. Nach gewisser Zeit durfte er nicht mehr mitraiden Grund gabs keinen. Ende vom Lied er wechselte den Server dann natürlich wieder das gleich mit nen manderen passiert gleich gilde aber jetzt zur einer anderen guten gilde gewechselt und nach ner zeit durfte auch er nicht mehr weiterraiden grund unbekannt. Aber einige von der Gilde hatten auch die Leute gedroht. Leider hat auch er den Server gewechselt weils er nicht mehr ausgehalten hatte weil davor es von der alten Gilden Drohungen gab wegen Gildenwechsel. Der Grund war halt die Leute da haben sich auch in der Gilde beworben aber wurden nicht genommen das machte sie so neidisch das die leute in der alten gilde immer die leute von der neuen Gilde schlechten Ruf verpassten.

Ich sehe schon das Beispiel ist fast noch länger als die langfassung am anfang sry meine Kreataivität ist daran schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Uldart (22. Februar 2009)

mmmh, also mit Satzzeichen scheints du wirklich auf Kriegsfuß zu stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

Namenwechsel hilft wenig wenn nicht sogar gar nicht. Die Namen in der Igno,Freundesliste werden automatisch mitgeändert und nicht rausgelöscht.


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

mein erster Tag hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Naja habe ich einmal ein Thema sprudelt es einfach aus mir heraus, da vergesse ich schon mal Satzzeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Struppistrap (22. Februar 2009)

Das mit dem gildenwechsel hab ich immernoch nicht vollkommen verstanden. das klingt ja fast so als wäre er aus spielerischen gründen rausgeflogen, zum Beispiel weil er zu wenig dmg macht oder sowas....


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

Das waren noch die BC Zeiten. Die alte Gilde war noch bei SSC/FDS. Die neue Gilde hatte BT/Hyial schon clear und deshalb der wechsel die von der alten Gilde wollten auch alle in so ne imba Gilde. Das zweite Beispiel war das mit den low char das in rl weiblich war. Hatte mir mal zugewispert sie hat den server verlassen weil alle nur so gemein zu ihr waren. Ich hoffe das versteht jetzt jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (22. Februar 2009)

Also ich weis nicht ob das mobbing ist aber: Wir waren in einer Raidgilde, und der 2. Raidleiter war merkwürdig, er hat z.B. zugegeben dass er immer DKP Gebote hochgepusht hat und son Zeugs. Eines Tages sagte er zum Raidleiter dass er aus fun bei einer anderen Gilde mitraiden wollte. Der Leader sagte ok. Dann am Abend als der besagte 2. Raidleiter dabei war seine ganzen DKP`s zu verpraßen kam  raus dass er die Gilde wechseln wollte.

Hallo? Er ist 2. leader und tut so als wäre nichts gewesen damit er nochma items abgreifen kann. Naja 
jetzt wurde er nicht aufgenommen und wurde nie mehr in irgend ne gilde aufgenommen und wurde immer in allen channels fertig gemacht bzw als running gang bis der ne Realm gewechselt hat, naja selbst schuld.

Er war ein Arschloch, auch im TS.


----------



## Laeknishendr (22. Februar 2009)

An den TE - ich mobbe auch gerne, vor allem Leute die ohne Satzzeichen etc schreiben.
Die meisten Spieler in WoW kann man halt in die Tonne treten - Fakt!
Also jedem sein eigen Mobbing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

Es gibt auch Leute die ja den ganzen Tag was in den channels schreiben so aus Spasseshalber finde die Leute sehr ammüsant und witzig. Es gibt auch Leute die solche Leute die Gute Laune bringen die dermaßen fertig machen weils denen stört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber ganz im ernst in letzter Zeit ist es ganz schön schlimm geworden mit dem Mobben.


----------



## Darkalastor (22. Februar 2009)

kenn ich gut.... ich mein fast jeder wird inzwischen in einer art gemobt, da die dps nicht stimmt, hatte letzten jmd inner gruppe der full epic war und ich halt grün bis blau und hat rum gemekert das ich nur 1,2k dps gefarmt habe und er 1,7k. habe schon auch vom server gewechselt weil sie nur gemekert haben, aber was soll man denn machen? wenn man nicht mal mehr ne hero ini kann weil mein kein equip hat... aber wie soll man das denn farmen wenn man nie mit kommt?


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

Moppen wegen Dps ist das schlimmste was einen passieren kann. Ganz besonders wenn es im öffentlichen channel ist.


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

Ist das eigentlich in anderen Online Rollenspiele genau so schlimm wie in Wow? Also wie Hdro und War und Aoe? Oder sind da die Leute viel entspannter und besser gelaunt?


----------



## Biggles-Nera'thor (22. Februar 2009)

Bei den Mobbern handelt es sich meistens um arme, verpickelte Schweine, die im rL nichts auf die Beine bekommen und im Spiel dann anonym die Sau rauslassen.

Kommt leider innerhalb der Horde immer häufiger vor, seitdem Gestrauchelte und Asoziale immer öfter Horde spielen.

Über die sogenannte Freundschaftsliste können diese Spinner jeden verfolgen und tun dies auch.

Auf Nera'thor war 'mal ein besonders übler Jäger, der sich mit fast allen angelegt hatte. GMs waren hilflos, schritten jedenfalls nicht ein. Schließlich ist es einem seiner Mobbing-Opfer gelungen, seinen Account zu hacken. Dann war Schluss mit ihm - endgültig! Der ganze Server hat sich gefreut und tut dies heute noch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (22. Februar 2009)

Mir völlig unbekannt, aber für den Fall der Fälle gibt es ja die igno-liste ;-)


----------



## Darkalastor (22. Februar 2009)

bin auf nera'thor gewechselt... dort ist es nicht ganz so schlimm wie vorher aber es gibt dort auch viele dieser idioten.... aber wenn man sagt das sie mal ruhig sein sollen, sind sies meistens auch.


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

jo ich finds bei der Horde viel schlimmer als bei der Allianz hab da auch Beispiele.

War mal ein 1 char da da hat mich mal ein goldspamer in gruppe geinvt und einen anderen. Der goldspammer hat seine Makros gespamt und das knallharte war die Leute sagten hey was soll das du spinner verkauf dein Zeug wo anders und hatte mich auf die igno liste gesetzt. Ich war wirklich ganz buff nur weil ich mal hi im channel geschrieben habe. Tolle Horde. Habe dann im /2 channel geschrieben wow gehts bei der horde ab aber etwas unverschämt sind schon einige die raktion wo dann von vielen kommt könnt ihr euch denken. Es waren derbe Beleidigungen, Ticketdrohungen usw. Eines weiß ich, ich mache nie einen char bei der Horde. NIE!


----------



## mister.G (22. Februar 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> jop, deswegen hab ich auch nach zwei zeilen aufgehört zu lesen.



Wenn ihr net lesen könnt, ist das euer Problem aber es interessiert keinen ob Kommas etc. eingesetzt werden.

Zum Thema: Ich würde auch einfach ein Ticket schreiben. Wenn sich ein paar Beschwerden zu einer Person ansammeln, müssen die Gamemaster reagieren. Wenigstens werden in WoW aber keine extremen Schimpfwörter benutzt. In anderen Games ohne GM´s sieht das ganz anders aus. Fals soetwas passiert würd ich versuchen eine andere Gilde zu finden, die einem den Rücken stärkt.


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

lol guter Vorschlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Herr GM der ganze Server mobbt mich könnten sie alle Leute vom Server Verbannen.
Der GM ja klar.

Ende vom Lied. Jetzt isa alleine auf dem Server.

Das ist natürlich ein scherz.

Aber Tickets und Igno Listen helfen in den meisten Fällen nichts im Gegenteil es schadet nur einen da sich auch so was schnell rumspricht leider.


----------



## mulle (22. Februar 2009)

Wer gemobt wird .. gibt dementsprechend auch die angriffsfläche!!! wenn du leute mal halb so naiv wären würde sowas nicht so oft vorkommen .. und mal rein davon abgesehen .. wen ineressiert es bitte wenn man in einer digitalen welt gemobt wird Oo also soviel gesunden menschenverstand muss man wohl besitzen um sich sowas nicht ran gehen zu lassen!!!


----------



## Nurmalso (22. Februar 2009)

das problem ist das man in wow im gegensatz zum rl niemandem aufs maul haun kann!
wenn mir einer im rl blöd kommt knallts auch mal...in wow is das nunmal nich so leicht^^

man kann aber vorbeugen: gruppen/raids sofort verlassen btw raidleitung auffordern person xy zu kicken wenn dieser anfängt standart stressersätze loszulassen...(i.d.r. dadurch erkennbar das er sich von anfang an über irgendwas aufregt, ständig blöde fragen stellt und hetzt...beinem wipe der erste is der sich aufregt usw.)


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

mal angenommen man hat wirklich nicht viel dps und man wird auch nicht mehr nirgends mitgenommen weil man nicht so imba dps wie andere raushaut soll man dann seinen char stehen lassen und die ganzen neuen Raids verpassen. Das meiste kommt auch wegen Zeitdruck da werden auch viele aggresiv, weil sies schnell alles haben wollen


----------



## Raindog (22. Februar 2009)

Nurmalso schrieb:


> das problem ist das man in wow im gegensatz zum rl niemandem aufs maul haun kann!
> wenn mir einer im rl blöd kommt knallts auch mal...in wow is das nunmal nich so leicht^^




*Damit* hast du wirklich Stärke bewiesen. Ich frag mich, wie das aussieht, wenn du im Berufsleben gemobbt werden würdest. Haust dann deinem Kollegen aufs Maul, und sagst deinem Chef:

"Ich kann nichts dafür, ehrlich! Der is genau in meine Faust gelaufen!"


Ich bezweifle das hier jemand richtiges Mobben erlebt hat. Und ich meine nicht das Handels/Gildenchannel-Geplapper.

Aber wer wegen so einem Blödsinn den Server wechselt der tut mir verdammt leid. Wer schon bei virtuellen Problemen den Kopf einzieht, der hat in meinen Augen im realen Leben die Arschkarte.


Gruß


Dog


----------



## Darkalastor (22. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> mal angenommen man hat wirklich nicht viel dps und man wird auch nicht mehr nirgends mitgenommen weil man nicht so imba dps wie andere raushaut soll man dann seinen char stehen lassen und die ganzen neuen Raids verpassen. Das meiste kommt auch wegen Zeitdruck da werden auch viele aggresiv, weil sies schnell alles haben wollen



ganz genau, meine wenigkeit z.B. hatte ne pause nach dem ich 80 war. grund: kein geld... und ich bin nirgends mehr mit gekommen entweder kammen halt die antworten: "kack boon machst zu wenig dps" oder "ne wir haben kb solange in der ini rum zu gammeln"

da kann man selbst twinken lassen


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

das schlimme ist wenn du ne WoW Pause machst verpasste viel. Die Dps Anforderungen werden immer höher. Anfangs suchten alle nur leute mit 1600+ dps, und wurden dann zu 2000+ dps und sind heute schon fast bei 3000 dps wer soll da noch mitkommen. Auch ein Grund die armen lows zu mobben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkalastor (22. Februar 2009)

das schlimme ist es fangen schon an die lowies (wahrscheinlich die twinks von den mains) an zu labern ha ich mach 33 dps und du nur 25... ich mein wo wird WoW landen wenn nun sogar twinks schon so anfangen zu reden?


----------



## JohnnyNRW (22. Februar 2009)

Wird man angepisst, einfach solange zurückpissen, bis Ruhe ist. Hilft im RL auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

schlimm ist es auch wenn einer was im Handelschannel fragt irgendwas im low Bereich die meisten Leute beleidigen dann mehr den armen low statt ihn zu helfen. Das war damals nicht so. Und was ich jetzt gerade so im Channel lesen muss einfach furchtbar meinen doch wirklich die leute sie sind Gott und haben WoW erschaffen.


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

ich weiß noch vorgestern oder wann das war suchte wer nen Eleschami mit 1600 dps für ne normal inni oder wars für irgendeine low inni. Es wird nur noch schlimmer! Kennt jemand von euch ein Online Rollenspiel wo man größten Teils alleine Spielen kann außer Guild Wars?


----------



## Darkalastor (22. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> ich weiß noch vorgestern oder wann das war suchte wer nen Eleschami mit 1600 dps für ne normal inni oder wars für irgendeine low inni. Es wird nur noch schlimmer! Kennt jemand von euch ein Online Rollenspiel wo man größten Teils alleine Spielen kann außer Guild Wars?



Diablo 2 ^^

aber naja das kann man nciht vergleichen


----------



## Tünnemann72 (22. Februar 2009)

Ganz ehrlich: Wie soll denn ein "Mobben" bei WoW möglich sein ? Ok, man kann jemanden bewusst ignorieren, ihn zutexten (zumindest solange man nicht auf einer Ignoliste steht) und möglicherweise sogar ein schlechtes Image über jemanden verbreiten. Aber gegen all diese "Anfeindungen" gibt es probate Mittel: 

Ignorieren mich bestimmte Leute - Ok, scheiss drauf, ich suche mir neue - gibt es auf jedem Realm ja mehr als genug von (Und nein, ich schliesse im Spiel keine Freundschaften, die ich anderen gegenüber als "meine Freunde" ausgeben würde)
Textet mich jemand aggressiv zu: Ignoliste FTW, falls derjenige nicht müde wird, mich zu nerven und per Twink weitermacht, gibt es ein Ticket. Und mit jedem Twink der mich dann weiterhin belästigt hagelt es weitere Ignos und Tickets. Problem aus meiner Sicht relativ zügig gelöst.
Üble Nachrede in Chatkanälen: Ok, kann man nicht viel gegen machen - evtl. höchstens einen GM anschreiben ... ansonsten grundsätzlich andere Leute suchen oder gegebenenfalls kurzfristig vieles alleine erledigen. Man gerät nämlich binnen 2- 3 Tagen wieder in Vergessenheit - und dann kann das "normale" WoW Dasein weitergehen.

Man merke: Es steht schon in den Nutzungsbedingungen des Spiels, dass man anderen Spielern das Spielerlebnis nicht beeinträchtigen darf ... also kann der "Mobber" schon mit einem ziemlich langfristigen Bann rechnen - sofern es Ihm nachgewiesen werden kann.

Uund: Man lese mal nach, was Mobbing wirklich bedeutet - und da fehlt in einem Spiel so einiges, um diesen Begriff verwenden zu können.


----------



## Seph018 (22. Februar 2009)

Wie wärs mit einem offline-spiel wenn dich andere Spieler dermaßen nerven? Da gäbe es einiges: Drakensang, Diablo 2, Sacred 2 etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten kann ich den anderen nur beipflichten ...


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

ok sind zwar nicht richtig verbale Angriffe aber man kanns als Seelische Gewalt ansehen. Und wir sprechen nicht von einen sondern von einer kompletten Gilde aber keine ahnung wie man sowas genau anstellt mobbe ja niemanden is mehr das gegenteil obwohl mich das noch nie Interesiert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Diablos 2 naja bin mehr der Rollenspieler Typ wie Gothic 1 bis 3 usw aber es kommt ja bald runes of magic hoffe ich mal das es was neues wird und ich mit der akte WoW abschließen kann obwohl es mir um die ganzen Sonderedetionen leid tut.


----------



## Darkalastor (22. Februar 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Uund: Man lese mal nach, was Mobbing wirklich bedeutet - und da fehlt in einem Spiel so einiges, um diesen Begriff verwenden zu können.



ok mobing ist halt mit schlagen beleidigen und so... vllt würde der begriff beleidigungen besser passen... aber in wow könnte man das schon als mobbing bezeichnen da man halt immer weiter beleidigt mit und der jenige mit "nerv nicht du idiot" oder "du penner" nicht zufrieden also machen sie halt weiter.


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

ok um ein Missverständis aufzuklären in diesen Thread gehts ums Mobben allgemein und wie manche mobben und wie man sich am besten schützen kann bzw auf welchen Realms es ganz schlimm ist und ob ihr auch schon Erlebnisse im mobben habt. Hatte ja anfang des Thread zwei meiner Beispiele geschrieben was wirklich mal passiert ist. Ich wurde noch nie gemoppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . meine jetzt natürlich verbale ja klar es gibt schon viele die was über mich im /2 chat schreiben usw aber das hat mich in den letzten 3 Jahren noch nie interessiert.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (22. Februar 2009)

Ja, nennen wir es Beleidigungen anstatt Mobbing; Ok - ändert aber grundsätzlich nichts ... die Möglichkeiten dagegen bleiben dieselben.


----------



## fabdiem (22. Februar 2009)

die welt ist voller schwachmaten

wenn euch sowat passiert wisst ihr das ihr das falsche mit eurem leben tut

hört auf mit wow spielen und widmet euch mal euren richtigen leben^^


----------



## Alien123 (22. Februar 2009)

Bitte benutz mal Satzzeichen und Absätze. Ich kann bei meinem Monitor nicht höher als 60 Hertz gehen und mir brennen nun die Augen.

Es gibt Möglichkeiten Sexuelle Belästigungen GM'S mitzuteilen die dann den betroffenen Spieler bannen. Das wird weitere Täter die es mitbekommen abschrecken, oder sie werden halt auch gebannt.
Das mit den "nicht mehr mitraiden weil die alte Gilde ja was gesagt hat" glaub ich dir so nicht. Du sagst selber du weisst nicht genau wie es abgelaufen ist, also hat man es dir scheinbar erzählt und du weisst wie es ist: Man sagt immer das, was man selber am liebsten hätte.
Und wer sich wegen den anderen kleineren Nickelichkeiten zu einem Serverwechsel oder der Spielaufgabe treiben lässt, ist eindeutig nicht auf das Leben vorbereitet.


----------



## KiLLa239 (22. Februar 2009)

In meiner Gilde undenkbar


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

glaub mir die leute die betroffen waren waren selber Eltern will jetzt keine Namen nennen außerdem kannte ich die Leute sehr gut also sprich mehrere Jahre. Klar ich könnte jetzt namen und Gilden nennen und ihr könnt sie selber fragen immerhin haben die leute auch ihre ganzen chars auf dem Realm getranst und haben gesagt wie schön es da ist keine. Keine Beleidigungen in bgs mehr wenn nen loose dann sagen alle hey wir waren aber auch gut usw. 

Bevor ichs vergesse NEIN ich werde keine Namen und keine Gilden nennen.


----------



## wlfbck (22. Februar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Wenn ihr net lesen könnt, ist das euer Problem aber es interessiert keinen ob Kommas etc. eingesetzt werden.


gerade den te sollte das interessieren, schließlich will er ne diskussion anregen - und dafür muss er seinen text (auch wenn ich hemmungen hab das hier so zu bezeichnen) ansprechend gestalten. dazu gehört lesbarkeit.


----------



## PROnoob79 (22. Februar 2009)

*Mobbing!* Jetzt nicht nur am Arbeitsplatz. Jetzt NEU...Mobbing unter WoW Spielern....
Ich finde das Thema sollte nicht untergehen!
Man sollte sofort bei gewissen TV-Sendern anrufen und sie davon in Kenntniss setzten...sie Stürzen sich drauf wie die Schmeissfliegen auf Kuhfladen...

Die Ultimative Schlagzeile könnte lauten: *"Dieses Böse Onlinespiel Namens World Of Warcraft (Moderatorin betont Krampfhaft den Englischen Dialekt) macht nicht nur Süchtig...jetzt wird auch Gemobbt...eines der Opfer (Heiko K. 17 aus W) gab für uns exclusiv ein Interwiev, gleich nach einer kurzen Werbeunterbrechung...bleiben Sie dran"
*

OOhh wie schrecklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Redryujin schrieb:


> glaub mir....
> Bevor ichs vergesse NEIN ich werde keine Namen und keine Gilden nennen.



Jaa das immer das beste...

Ich könnte Stufe 80sein...aber möcht ich nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (22. Februar 2009)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> An den TE - ich mobbe auch gerne, vor allem Leute die ohne Satzzeichen etc schreiben.
> Die meisten Spieler in WoW kann man halt in die Tonne treten - Fakt!
> Also jedem sein eigen Mobbing
> 
> ...



Noch nie erlebt das eine Minderheit eine Mehrheit fertigmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loredanus (22. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es sehr überraschend, dass einige Vorposter "Pech gehabt" schreiben - sinngemäß zumindest. 
Bedauerlich, da kann es auch nicht wirklich weit her sein mit Sozialkompetenzen.

Allgemein lässt die Sozialkompetenz bei WoW sehr zu wünschen übrig; man kann jemanden sympathisch oder merkwürdig finden, jedoch sollte
man das doch bitte für sich behalten und nichts in Umlauf bringen, was einen anderen Menschen unnötig diskreditiert.

Ähnliches habe ich einmal im TS zu einem Raid mitbekommen, als eines der Raidmitglieder homophobe Äusserungen machen musste über einen nicht anwesenden Charakter, welcher evtl. homosexuell ist - er deutete das anhand seiner Stimme -...es ist schon merkwürdig so etwas zu hören. Wenn man ein Problem damit hat, dann kann man so etwas bitte für sich behalten, wenn man schon nicht fähig ist im reellen Leben übermäßige Toleranz zu zeigen, so sollte man zumindest soviel Anstand besitzen seine Gedanken und Meinungen in einem Spiel unter Verschluß halten.

Höflichkeit, Anstand und Freundlichkeit nehmen immer mehr ab, nicht nur im Alltag, sondern auch in einem Spiel...wenn man sich das so vor Augen hält ist es doch mehr als erschreckend und man stellt sich die Fragen, wie kann sowas nur zustande kommen. Mangelnde Erziehung, Egomanie, Fassadendenken?
Ich glaube den Wenigsten ist bewusst, auch wenn sie nur eine "Rolle" in WoW zu spielen scheinen, sei sie Höflich oder Unhöflich, Unverschämt oder Freundlich, 
es spiegelt sich auch im Alltag wider...
Viele machen sich keine Gedanken darüber, wie sie auf die Umwelt wirken...sei es im Pixelzustand oder im reellen Leben...die Hemmschwelle jemanden zu kränken oder zu "mobben" fällt mit jedem Mal mehr, am Anfang wars der Noob, dann der Kacknoob etc. etc....- dies ist zwar nur ein simples Beispiel, aber es verdeutlicht was ich in etwa meine. 
Auch Sarkasmus und Ironie - bin selbst ein leidenschaftlicher Vertreter dessen - haben ihre Grenzen, sie wirkt nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad in einer Onlinewelt, da sich der Mensch an der Mimik und Gestik seines Gegenübers orientiert um den Sinn hinter den Worten zu verstehen. 
Man kann es leicht testen, schlagt einmal über die Stränge bei einer ironischen Bemerkung und ich kann mit genauer Sicherheit sagen, es kommt anders an, als gedacht.
Eine leichte Formel kann das wunderbar untermalen: Aktion --> Reaktion
Diese ist allgemeingültig, in Handlungen sowie in Wort und Schrift. Salopper gesagt: " So wie es in den Wald hineinschallt, so schallt es auch zurück".

Man sollte immer bedenken, Spiel hin oder her, die Aktionen negativer Art, sowie positiver...können auch Auswirkungen auf reellen Handlungen und Gedanken Einfluss nehmen können...besonders verdeutlicht wird das dadurch, wenn man solche witzigen Kommentare liest, dass jemand zum Bäcker geht und nach Manakeksen verlangt...oder von Goldstücken spricht, diese sind im Vergleich noch harmlos.
Manche werde nun sagen, dass man sich natürlich im reellen Leben ganz anders verhält als im Spiel, nun ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich das nicht...und fällt mir auch schwer, dass der im Spiel so egoistische, unhöfliche, respekt- und anstandslose Orc/Taure/Mensch/Gnom etc. etc. etc. im wirklichen Leben, ein liebevoller mit Blümchen werfende Gutmensch ist. Und falls das doch jemand so behauptet...würde ich mal eine Selbstreflexion vorschlagen.

Das waren meine Gedanken zum Thema Mobbing in WoW.


----------



## cazimir (22. Februar 2009)

Kleine Kinder stressen(mobben) nunmal so lange bist sie anderkennung bekommen.

Am besten sollte sich deine Bekanntschaft so lange dumm stellen, bis eine wort wörtliche Beleidigung kommen und dann ein screenshot machen und dann einen GM sprechen.

Am Anfang bekommen die Leute zwar "nur" eine  Verwarnung, aber wenn sie es nicht lassen, kann es mit einen accbann enden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Ich würde mir mal gedanken machen, warum diese Person gemobt wird. Stichwort: Aktion und Reaktion.


Edit: Da war mal wieder eine schneller :=)


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (22. Februar 2009)

Wer sich in einem Online- Spiel mobben lässt ist selbst Schuld


----------



## Loredanus (23. Februar 2009)

"Wer sich in einem Online- Spiel mobben lässt ist selbst Schuld"

Ist schon eine armselige und inkompetente Antwort....vor allem würde mich deine Begründung hierzu interessieren.


----------



## Jiwari (23. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Grund war halt die Leute da haben sich auch in der Gilde beworben aber wurden nicht genommen das machte sie so neidisch das die leute in der alten gilde immer die leute von der neuen Gilde schlechten Ruf verpassten.



Kann ich ehrlich gesagt so nicht nachvollziehen, saß selbst lange Zeit mit in der Gildenleitung und habe stets versucht mir selbst ein Bild von unseren neuen Membern zu machen, egal ob mir da Hans von Sowieso irgendeine noch so wilde Geschichte auf Tischt. Denke man kann alleine schon durch ein kleines Gespräch und/oder einen Instanz gang viel über die Leute in Erfahrung bringen mit denen man spielt.(Zugegeben auch hier gibt es ausnahmen) Wenn du also  sagst das sie erst nach gewisser Zeit nicht mehr mit Raiden durften, würde ich schwer schätzen das sie sich das selbst zu zuschreiben haben.



Darkalastor schrieb:


> [...]hatte letzten jmd inner gruppe der full epic war und ich halt grün bis blau und hat rum gemekert das ich nur 1,2k dps gefarmt habe und er 1,7k.[...]aber *was soll man denn machen? wenn man nicht mal mehr ne hero ini kann weil mein kein equip hat... aber wie soll man das denn farmen wenn man nie mit kommt?*



Nun ja wenn du selbst sagst das du Probleme damit hast in eine HC Instanz mitgenommen zu werden und du auch noch grünes Equip hast, würde ich dir ganz einfach raten nochmal die normalen, höher stufigen Instanzen(HDS,HDB, Occulus etc.) ab zu farmen und dich dort Komplett rar einzukleiden. Sollte dein Schaden dann immer noch nicht stimmen, wende dich mal deiner Rotation zu und/oder frage andere Vertreter deiner Klasse nach Tipps.

Nun wirklich Kein Grund für einen Server wechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Redryujin schrieb:


> [...]Tolle Horde. Habe dann im /2 channel geschrieben wow gehts bei der horde ab aber etwas unverschämt sind schon einige die raktion wo dann von vielen kommt könnt ihr euch denken. Es waren derbe Beleidigungen, Ticketdrohungen usw. Eines weiß ich, ich mache nie einen char bei der Horde. NIE!



Gegenfrage: Wenn ich nun selbiges in den Allianz Handelschannel poste, und ich gehe nicht wirklich davon aus das dass was du dort geschrieben hast der O-Ton ist, was glaubst du passiert dann? Richtig! Du wirst geflamed, und da kannst du mir nichts anderes erzählen.



mulle schrieb:


> [...]...wen ineressiert es bitte wenn man in einer digitalen welt gemobt wird Oo also soviel gesunden menschenverstand muss man wohl besitzen um sich sowas nicht ran gehen zu lassen!!!



Kommt zwar ganz auf die Intensität des Mobbings an( Muss dazu sagen wurde, zumindest in WoW, noch nicht gemobbt) aber:

/signed

Leute es ist nur ein Spiel! Und die meisten würden es nicht wagen sich so etwas in der Öffentlichkeit zu leisten.



Raindog schrieb:


> *Damit* hast du wirklich Stärke bewiesen. Ich frag mich, wie das aussieht, wenn du im Berufsleben gemobbt werden würdest. Haust dann deinem Kollegen aufs Maul [...]



Denke mal was er damit aussagen wollte war das, wie ich oben schon erwähnte, die Leute es sich, auf Grund der möglichen Konsequenzen im RL, vielleicht 2x überlegen wie weit sie ihr Maul tatsächlich aufreißen.




cazimir schrieb:


> Kleine Kinder stressen(mobben) nunmal so lange bist sie anderkennung bekommen.



Ohne jetzt den "Kiddie"-hasser raus hängen zu lassen, aber auch mir fällt immer mehr auf das die Leute kaum noch Zeit zu haben scheinen und dies müssen nicht unbedingt Kinder sein. Mir fällt da gerade ein sehr hübsches Beispiel ein, welches mir heut erst widerfahren ist: 
Sollte die Krone weitergeben damit wir einen Ersatzmann laden konnten. Derjenige, welcher die Krone benötigte um zu Laden, begann innerhalb von 1 1/2 Minuten den Party-Chat voll zu spammen. 

Nun trinken ist wohl nicht erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (23. Februar 2009)

Loredanus schrieb:


> "Wer sich in einem Online- Spiel mobben lässt ist selbst Schuld"
> 
> Ist schon eine armselige und inkompetente Antwort....vor allem würde mich deine Begründung hierzu interessieren.


Weil man sich vllt verteidigen sollte? Und wenn man zu doof ist dann setzt man die Leute auf die Igno... Falls es in der eigenen Gilde ist dann kann man es entweder dem Gildenmeister melden oder die Gilde leaven. Im Notfall schreibt man ein Ticket.. ist doch lächerlich..Irgendwelche Loser die in einem Spiel gemobbt werden... Im RL will ich die Personen dann erst recht nicht sehen.


----------



## lustigeThreads (23. Februar 2009)

lol fehlt noch ein Beitrag wegen Stalkern in WoW und wegen Kiddies (achne den hatten wir glaube schon), wegen hardcore Gamern (ach hatten wir auch) lol

Ne wieder ein Beitrag zur Belustigung. Mobbing in WoW lol

Ich sage dazu nur selbst schuld und eigene Dummheit wenn man deswegen Serverwechsel macht, was mit Kosten verbunden ist. Sorry aber solche Menschen reagieren wohl zu überempfindlich, denn ja wie einer hier schrieb, es ist ein Spiel und da können die mich mal kreutzweise. Wenn mir einer nicht passt oder ne Gruppe, gibt es immer noch im Notfall die Ignorliste. 
Außerdem wird kein Gm einen Finger für so einen Dreck krümmen. Es seidenn da waren Beschimpfungen im Spiel. Aber nur weil einer nicht Raids mitgenommen wir lol, ja und? Dann soll er sich ne andere Gilde suchen, die freundlich ist und ihn mitnimmt. Aber nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Leute selbst schuld. Die labbern einem voll, akzeptieren kein nein, und sind beleidigt wenn man mit denen nicht tage lang eine ini geht damit die ihr Mount bekommen. Spaß verstehen die auch nicht. Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass eine Gilde, einen gemobbt hat, das würde ja auch der Gilde schaden. 
Also über so ein dummes Geschwatze, man würde in WoW schlecht behandelt werden oder gemobbt, da kann ich nur lachen. 
Die Leute sind in den meistens Fällen selber schuld und erfinden Ausreden weswegen die den Server gewechselt haben. Mag vielleicht Ausnahmen geben, aber deswegen Server zu wechseln zeugt eigentlich von Dummheit.

Um Vorweg gleich paar Zitate auszuschliessen, mobben in WoW hat nichts mit mobben im RL zu tun. Desweiteren hat ein Server nicht 10 oder 20 Leute sondern tausende, also keines Wegs mit RL zu vergleichen. Außerdem kann man in WoW machen was man will, man ist nicht auf die anderen angewiesen und irgednwann beruhigt sich das, sollte sowas eintreffen. Im RL ist das nicht so leicht zu lösen bzw. dem einfach aus dem Weg zu gehen. Da Frage ich mich dann wirklich was die Leute im RL machen würden? den Planeten wechseln? 
Aber echt genial lol, was besseres konnte wohl einem nicht einfallen ein Spiel mit RL zu vergleichen lol. Es gibt hier wirklich schlaumeier. Naja aber jedem das seine. Wenn er Serverwechsel wünscht, fragt sich nur wie lange es dauert bis ihm einer wieder unsympatisch kommt und er wieder Serverwechsel macht.


----------



## Morgwath (23. Februar 2009)

> Ist schon eine armselige und inkompetente Antwort....vor allem würde mich deine Begründung hierzu interessieren


Weil es ein Online Spiel ist?
Was will der den jemand vorwerfen? 
"Oh mein Gott du machst keinen Schaden?"
"Du Noob"
"rnd Schimpfwort"

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, wenn mir jemand damit kommt brech ich echt zusammen. oO


----------



## PROnoob79 (23. Februar 2009)

Kann mich nur anschliessen...

Wie soll man denn gemobbt werden??

Nur weil mich jemand ständigt beschimpft/beleidigt??

*AuaAua* oder wie?

Hallo es ist nur ein OnlineSpiel...wer das ganze zu ernst nimmt ist selber schuld! Punkt.


----------



## Shaquille (23. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> ...PS. Ich bin zum Glück noch nicht davon betroffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja, nur solange bis das hier ein Rechtschreibflamer liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (23. Februar 2009)

Ich bin bei solchen Threads immer etwas skeptisch. Meistens fühlt sich der TE völlig zu unrecht gemobbt. Wenn man die andere Seite hören würde, sähe die Sache vermutlich schon ganz anders aus.

Dass man die Gilde wechseln/verlassen muss, weil man mit den Leuten nicht klarkommt, kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen aber gleich den Server wechseln? Das grenzt schon an Verschwörungstheorien...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Februar 2009)

Curentix schrieb:


> Hä? Komma und Enter Taste kaputt?



Jauuu ... der Punkt scheint auch futsch zu sein. o.O


----------



## Loredanus (23. Februar 2009)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Weil man sich vllt verteidigen sollte? Und wenn man zu doof ist dann setzt man die Leute auf die Igno... Falls es in der eigenen Gilde ist dann kann man es entweder dem Gildenmeister melden oder die Gilde leaven. Im Notfall schreibt man ein Ticket.. ist doch lächerlich..Irgendwelche Loser die in einem Spiel gemobbt werden... Im RL will ich die Personen dann erst recht nicht sehen.



Bezüglich "verteidigen" da gebe ich dir soweit recht, Ignorliste auch - wobei die auch nicht wirklich viel bringt - ahja, merkwürdig und was soll da deiner Meinung nach der Gildenmeister machen oO...mit dem Finger zeigen und ganz böse schimpfen - sry aber die ironische Sprungfeder konnte ich mir partout nicht verkneifen - Gilde leaven ist eine Möglichkeit ja, und dann...nicht jeder Gildenmeister ist "objektiv"...da braucht bloss ein Bekannter Char von ihm zu sagen, der ist "doof", dann fängt das gleiche Spiel von vorn an. 
Ich rate dir mal etwas mehr Feinfühligkeit an, denn jemanden als Loser zu bezeichnen, der evtl. etwas mehr Feinfühligkeit als du an den Tag legt ist auch nicht besser oder wie würde dir es gefallen, dass man dich z.B. als Spinner oder A.... bezeichnet?! Man man, aber du wirst sicherlich noch reifer.





lustigeThreads schrieb:


> lol fehlt noch ein Beitrag wegen Stalkern in WoW und wegen Kiddies (achne den hatten wir glaube schon), wegen hardcore Gamern (ach hatten wir auch) lol
> 
> Ne wieder ein Beitrag zur Belustigung. Mobbing in WoW lol
> 
> ...



Naja, so wirklich die Kurve hast du nicht bekommen mit deinem Versuch "Zitate" auszuschliessen, man kann es schon vergleichen, zwar nicht 1:1 aber dennoch in gewissen Grundzügen. Ich nehme aber mal an, du meinst damit die Intensität, denn die Konsequenzen im realen Leben sind z.B. Abmahnungen, fristlose Kündigung und ist sogar strafbar wegen Nötigung...im Spiel dagegen kannst du - sofern der andere nicht in deiner Gilde ist - ihn von Raids der Gilde, Gildenmitgliedern und Partnergilden ausschliessen...oder ein Ticket, soviel ich weiss wird es ähnlich geahndet wie "Rufmord"....im Spiel.



PROnoob79 schrieb:


> Kann mich nur anschliessen...
> 
> Wie soll man denn gemobbt werden??
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht dir einen Auszug für Cybermobbing zu kopieren:

Cybermobbing und Internetmobbing sind die modernen Spielarten von Rufmord, Beleidigung, übler Nachrede, Verhöhnung von Opfern, Psychoterror, etc. durch Verwendung moderner Kommunikationsmittel, insbesondere des Internets.

Das Opfer wird durch diskriminierende Texte, Bilder oder Filme öffentlich zur Schau gestellt, beleidigt und meist "unter der Gürtellinien" angegriffen. Neben der Veröffentlichung auf Webseiten und Blogs, findet Cybermobbing auch per SMS, Chat oder in Foren statt.

In verschiedenen Staaten wurden bereits gegen Cybermobbing Gesetze erlassen. In Deutschland drohen neben kostenpflichtigen Abmahnungen auch Schadensersatzklagen. In gravierenden Fällen ist mit strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen zu rechnen, wobei die Ermittlungsbehörden speziell für Cybermobbing entwickelte  Software verwenden um den Tätern auf die Spur zu kommen.

Vielleicht verstehst du jetzt was Mobbing ist und wie es auch in einem Spiel funktionieren kann.

In diesem Sinne, 
Gute Nacht


PS: Quellenangaben: http://www.mobbing.net/cybermobbing.htm
http://www.gew.de/Binaries/Binary31974/GEW...20Hinweisen.pdf   (Gewerkschaft für Erziehung und Wissenschaft)
http://www.mediaculture-online.de/Cyber-Mobbing.1228.0.html (Medienpädagogig und Medienkultur)
http://www.bundesregierung.de/Content/DE/A...ternet-day.html ( mit weiterführender Information der Bundesregierung)
http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/11/0,3...7514283,00.html (Nachrichtenportal der ZDF)


Selbst Blizzard schreibt nicht umsonst in seinen "Ladebildschirmen" --> Seid nett zu anderen, dann sind sie es auch zu euch.
Manche sollten deshalb ihr Verhalten neu überdenken, denn auch die GMs können eure Chats mitverfolgen in euren Charakterlog, wenn man sie darauf hinweist.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (23. Februar 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> die welt ist voller schwachmaten
> 
> wenn euch sowat passiert wisst ihr das ihr das falsche mit eurem leben tut
> 
> hört auf mit wow spielen und widmet euch mal euren richtigen leben^^


Wo anders als in den OnLineSpielen kann man lernen mit Mobbing umzugehen ? Und man muß aufgrund der Entwicklung in den letzten 20 Jahren im RL auf Mobbing jeder Art gefasst sein und wenigstens so weit damit zurecht kommen, daß man arbeitsfähig bleibt. Weil wenn man Hartzi schiebt, wird man schnell vom "TabellenSystem" kaputtgemobbed und nach ganz unten durchgereicht.

Das Beispiel mit dem Wechsel zu einer Instanzenmässig erfolgreicheren Gilde:
Wenn die Raidleitung zweckorientiert anwirbt, muß sie auch damit rechnen, daß die Leute auch ihnen gegenüber zweckorientiert handeln. Damit sind Erzählungen von Leuten der alten Gilde für die Raidleitung ansich vom Tisch = nicht relevant in ihren Entscheidungen dem Mitglied gegenüber. Sie tun es leider doch, weil inzwischen sehr viele leiten damit überhaupt geleitet wird. Aus dem letzten Grund (Unsicherheit beim Leiten) enstehen so große Voranforderungen, die in normale Instanzengänge durchgereicht werden. Schlicht: Wer nach DPS fragt, kann nicht spielen, sondern die Addons bedienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das andere Beispiel:
Die "Lady" is möglicherweise für viele längere Spielbekanntschaften zu langsam Richtung Endgame unterwegs. Das is ansich kein Beinbruch, nur auf Dauer frustrierend, weil die Spielerdecke unter MAX-Level, MAX-Skillung und MAX-Ausrüstung jetzt schon wieder sehr dünn geworden is.


----------



## Dödens (23. Februar 2009)

Also wenn man gemobbt wird allgemein oder gemobbt fühlt dann ist einem oft zum heulen zumute. Nicht alle Menschen sind schlagfertige Meister derWorte, schon gar nicht wenn einem nicht gut zumute ist. 
Schon mal dran gedacht das ALLE das recht haben wow so zu spielen wie es ihnen Spass macht ohne angepöbelt zu werden. 
In der Schule wurd ich zum teil auch gemobbt und ich war nicht immer schlagfertig genug um immer eine Antwort parat zu haben. Schlagfertig bin ich immer noch nicht in allen Situationen. 
Wow hat seine Vor- und Nachteile und Anonymität würd ich mal zu beiden seiten zählen. Das gibt jedoch noch niemandem da Recht andere Leute schlecht zu machenoder ähnliches. Das es soweit kommt das man am liebsten den Server wechselt finde ich schade und traurig. 
Denkt doch mal dran das da Menschen aus fleisch und blut hinter jedem char steckt und diese Person spass am spiel haben möchte. Wer weiss vielleicht steckt ja hinter einem imba-irgendwas die unscheinbare Person die niemand sonst bemerken würde, oder die oma. Um es auf den punkt zu bringen seid nett zu einander
Wie in vielen onlinespielen hat auch wow Regeln erstellt in sachen mobbing. Leider ist das nötig wie man sieht. 
Allen die sich intressieren was man tun kann bei verschiedenen Arten von mobbing in wow, würd ich mal auf die wow seite verwisen und vorschlagen Infos zum Spiel, Bestimmungen zu lesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Wie würdet ihr reagieren wenn ihr in einer Gilde (Bc Zeiten) seit und in SSC/FDS rumhängt, und euch in einer der erfolgreichen Gilden auf dem Server bewerbt und da abgelehnt werdet? 
Gut da kann man sagen Pech gehabt!

Aber jetzt kommts die gleich Klasse wie ihr in eurer Gilde, bewerbt sich auch in der erfolgreichen Gilde und wird aufgenommen. Wie würdet ihr euch dann fühlen? Die meisten wahrscheinlich wären doch richtig neidisch auf den. Was man so im großen Wahn alles anstellt naja, es kann vieles sein.

Schlimmer ist es wenn man im Teamspeak gemobbt wird als Random kann ich euch sagen!!!


----------



## Marienkaefer (23. Februar 2009)

Ich habe erst gestern erfahren, dass jemand Server wechseln will - und ich bin schuld -.-
NEIN! - Ich hab den nicht gemobbt. Er kommt mit meiner neuen Gilde nicht klar ...
Naja, ich finds auf jeden Fall sehr schade .. und kanns auch nicht akzeptieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenns nur ein Spiel ist, es sind ECHTE Menschen hinter den Monitoren ...


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht sollte ich mal einen Thread eröffnen mit dem Thema "Mobbing wie mach ich es richtig" in diesen thread geht es dann nur wie man andere mobbt bis sie umfallen. Ok das war ein kleiner Scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltin (23. Februar 2009)

Georan schrieb:


> Wer sich in WoW mobben lässt, hat im RL wohl keine chancen...



Hmmm bei der Äußerung frag ich mich ob Du weist was RL ist... Aber so ist es in WoW, die mit den Größten Klappen sind entweder:

- skilllos
- rein menschlich gesehen Arschlöcher die 24/7 on sind, warum bloß?


----------



## Jahmaydoh (23. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> ...
> Ich wollte mal auch gerne von euch hören ob ihr auch Leute kennt die wo tagtäglich genötigt wurden usw und was sollte man da am besten tun?
> ...


A) In ein Forum dein Wahl einloggen, einen reisserischen Threadtitel finden, ein paar völlig unverständliche Geschichten niederschreiben, keine Zusammenhänge herstellen, möglichst viele Satzzeichen ignorieren und auf keinen Fall nochmal lesen ob das verständlich ist was man schreibt.

 Leute, die meinen sich durch ein Spiel profilieren zu müssen, auslachen und ignorieren.

C) Leute, die sich in einem Spiel mobben lassen, auslachen und ignorieren.


----------



## Demitrius (23. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie komisch das der TE in nem Thread, der ums mobbing als solches geht selbst gemobbt wird wegen Satzzeichen etc... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das trieft gerade zu vor Ironie hier...

BTT: Weiß ja nicht wie es andere sehen, aber auf unserem Server ist das gemobbe irgendwie Gang und Gebe, zumindest auf Allianzseite.
War letztens auch in einer Gruppe in der ein Vergelter-Pala die ganze zeit über vom Tank angeflamed wurde weil er keiner 2,5k dps fährt...

War wohlgemerkt Gildenmitglied von dem und "nur" HDS-Hero run...

Ich persönlich entgegne solchen Leuten nur mit dem allseits beliebten "welcome to my igno du drecks...." Wenn ich anderweitig dann weitergeflamed werde
schreib ich ein Ticket und dann is in der Regel auch gut.


----------



## KayaDiabolin (23. Februar 2009)

Dieses Problem kenne ich persönlich zwar nicht, aber man hört resp. liest ja immer wieder in den öffentlichen Channels dass da Leute geflamed werden, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.

Leider ist es bei der grossen Anonymität des Internets so, dass man vieles machen kann ohne mit direkten Konsequenzen rechnen zu müssen. Wenn jemand in der Schule gemobbt wird kann man das Gespräch mit den Parteien suchen, was für den Mobber durchaus unangenehm sein kann (direkte Gegenüberstellung mit dem Opfer usw.) Hingegen online ist ein ganz anderer Grad von Abstand zum "Opfer" gegeben, daher erlauben sich einige sogar mehr als im RL.

Wer sich in einem Spiel mobben lässt, hat natürlich ein Problem. Aber ein schlechtes Selbstvertrauen, Unsicherheit oder was auch immer dieses Problem sein mag, es ist nicht einfach davon loszukommen. Und wenn man auch noch in einem so unpersönlichen Umfeld wie dem Internet fertig gemacht wird, dann kann das sogar zu einer Verschlimmerung führen (so im Sinne von "nicht einmal HIER kann man mich leiden...")

Es gab ja mal diesen Fall, wo sich ein junges Mädchen selbst umgebracht hat, weil sie im Internet so runtergemacht wurde. Ich glaube, das "Internet-Mobbing" leider häufiger vorkommen wird, denn je mehr potenzielle Opfer, desto mehr potenzielle Täter...


----------



## alchilèes (23. Februar 2009)

mobbing ist ein böses wort, vielleicht hat er einfach nur wegen seiner art und spielweise einen schlechten ruf auf dem server.


----------



## cM2003 (23. Februar 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich... Wenn dir ein Thema "sehr wichtig" ist, dann solltest du eine Grundlage bieten, auf der man diskutieren kann.
Das was du da geschrieben hast, ist ein echter Witz... Man kann dort einfach NICHTS gescheit entziffern. Keine Interpunktion, keine Absätze, keine Rechtschreibung. GRAUENHAFT!

Ich hätte echt gerne über das Thema diskutiert, aber auf so einer Basis dann doch nicht...


----------



## zadros (23. Februar 2009)

Ich kann es nur immer wieder sagen: Ich hatte bisher zum Glück noch keinerlei schlechte Erfahrungen, noch habe ich jemals einen unhöflichen oder gar diffamierenden Spieler getroffen. Nicht einmal flames im /2 Chat wahr genommen, allerdings bin ich auch fast nie in der Hauptstadt.


----------



## Struppistrap (23. Februar 2009)

Loredanus schrieb:


> "Wer sich in einem Online- Spiel mobben lässt ist selbst Schuld"
> 
> Ist schon eine armselige und inkompetente Antwort....vor allem würde mich deine Begründung hierzu interessieren.




Es ist schon schön zu lesen, dass es auch Leute gibt die dieses Thema ernst nehmen. Trotzdem finde ich auch, dass man als Mensch zu schwach ist, wenn man schon in WoW "gemobbt" wird. Im wahren Leben ist es eine schreckliche Sache, aber in der anonymen Netzwelt? Alles was die Leute kennen ist der Name meines chars. Sie wissen nur die sachen, die ich auch preisgebe und schätzen mich nach dem Verhalten ein,  das ich im Spiel an den Tag lege. Auf größeren Servern geht man in der Masse der Spieler sprichwörtlich unter. Wenn man dann wirklich vom ganzen Server fertig gemacht wird, sollte man sich den Grund mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. In vielen Fällen würde es wahrscheinlich schon stimmen, dass man da selbst schuld ist. Da können die ganzen Shádòwdéàths mal von lernen...bei dem Namen ist es doch logich, dass man Vorutrteile hat, so ist es mit anderen sachen auch.

Aber wer auf mobbing in WoW wirklich anspringt und sich das über den Kopf steigen lässt, der hat im wahren Leben doch schon verloren. Denn da wirds mit ignorieren, GM anschreiben und Serverwechsel recht schwierig, von körperlicher Gewalt  mal ganz abgesehen...


----------



## Strongheart (23. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also.. Man kann sich doch wohl online gegen mobbing wehren, da diese typen nicht wissen, wie ihr RL ausseht, euch verhaltet und so weiter. Man sucht sich ein paar disssprüche ausm Internet raus (wenn euch keine einfallen *gggg* ) und disst die bisschen damit, aber nicht übertreiben. Wenn sie zuweit gehen > Ticket schreiben, dann sind sie GEFICKT nicht ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Einfach mal um sich schlagen D:


----------



## Kirimaus (23. Februar 2009)

Hm ich kenne auch jemand der aus solchen gründen die Fraktion gewechselt hat auch wenn
ich irgend wie nie was davon mit bekommen habe, bin aber vll auch etwas zu Blauäugig. 

Aber ich erinnere nur an das Pärchen aus Mexico wars glaub ich, da wurde die Freundin auch
in einem MMO Gemobt, da hat der Freund den "Bösen" ausfindig gemacht und krankenhausreif
geprügelt.

So Annonym ist man ab und an doch nicht ^^


----------



## Figetftw! (23. Februar 2009)

Georan schrieb:


> Wer sich in WoW mobben lässt, hat im RL wohl keine chancen...


selten doofe aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn in wow ist man anonym und da fühlt sich jede kleine pussy von 12 jahren stark genug um frech zu werden scheiß egal ob der gemobbte ein armes mädchen ist das sich wohl im rl auch nicht wehren könnte oder eine 2 meter kante die dir mit 2 fingern die nase brechen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far

quote Kirimaus

Aber ich erinnere nur an das Pärchen aus Mexico wars glaub ich, da wurde die Freundin auch
in einem MMO Gemobt, da hat der Freund den "Bösen" ausfindig gemacht und krankenhausreif
geprügelt.
quote

naja das liegt aber dann wohl eher an so tollen websites wo man ähnlich wie studi bzw schülervz ein RL Profil anlegt und sich dabei öffentlich zu seinen wowchar bekennt ... mir ist nur leider grad die seite entfallen wo man sowas machen kann


----------



## Geronimus (23. Februar 2009)

mobbing fangt ja schon dann an, wenn jemand über wen herzieht, der nicht anwesend ist und sich nicht verteidigen kann...aber am schlimmsten sind die menschen, die lautstark verkünden wie gut sie sind, was sie alles für angebliches insiderwissen haben und sich in den vordergrund drängen...das sind die art von menschen, die mobben auf teufel komm raus...und der ruhige typ der sich seins denkt der kommt oft aussen vor


----------



## gamihakkz (23. Februar 2009)

Moin Moin, 

mal was nettes von mir über das Thema Mobbing nach eigenen Erfahrungen. 

Mobbing ist schlimm und treffen kann es jeden. Auch mich hat es getroffen. Ich kam grade von einem anderen Server und bin die Gilde von meiner Freundin gekommen. Am Anfang lief es super. Aber mit der Zeit häuften sich einige Probleme die man in einer vernünftigen Gilde ansprechen sollte und wir auch gemacht haben. Probleme sind da um sie zu lösen. Das wollten vorwiegend die Möchtergernansager nicht und haben uns deswegen aufs übelste angegriffen. Man fing an uns auszuschließen. Gildenmember durfen nicht mir uns los ziehen, da man ihnen den Raidplatz sonst nehmen wollte. Forumspostings wurden verändert, gelöscht oder Threads geschlossen. Im Gildenchat wurde dann über ehemalige Member gelästert und beleidigt. Wir haben gesagt, dass das ja wohl nicht sein könne und es nicht zum guten Ton gehört so über die Leute zu reden. Danach wurde der Gildenchat gesperrt. In der Zwischenzeit haben die unsere Forumsaccounts gelöscht und wir sind dann in eine andere Gilde gegangen. Intern wurde wohl über uns aufs übelste gelästert und für Member die nicht oft on sind eine passende Story zusammengeschnitten. Natürlich zugunsten der Obrigkeiten. Zwischendurch haben wir gedacht, dass wir Ruhe vor denen haben. Weit gefehlt, da die sich alle große Mühe gegeben haben und unsere Bankchars ausfindig gemacht haben. Ein paar Tage haben die uns auch auf denen belästigt und der Ah-Absatz ging leicht zurück…
Neue Gilde neues Glück &#61514; Alles war super… bis die Leute 80 wurden und Naxx lockte. Viele von uns waren schon lange 80 und waren schon sehr gut ausgestattet. Mitgenommen wurde aber frische 80er die grün waren. Raids wurden abgesagt, weil man lieber den Lieblingsstamm haben wollte. Proforma wurden Raids im Planer angesetzt. Endlich konnte man sich anmelden, mitgenommen wurden eh nur die Selben. Gut, dass würde ich nicht unter Mobben einstufen. Eher unter machthaberische Spielchen. Das Forumsaccounts sofort gelöscht wurden, nachdem wir die Gilde mit einigen Membern verlassen haben, versteht sich natürlich von selbst. Ebenso die ganzen TS-Bans und Ignolisten ingame. In Naxx haben die am Ende eh nichts mehr gerissen und wir waren wochenspäter, als wir mit dem Raiden ernsthaft anfingen, schneller fertig als die „Progamer“ von denen.

Komischerweise sind es vom Typ her immer die gleichen, die anderen alles aber auch wirklich alles vorschreiben wollen. Egal welches Alter (von 15 – ü30 schon alles erlebt).  Leute die privat Probleme haben und im Spiel die größten sind. Halt solche Sozialversager, nicht Kritikfähige, können nicht Diskutieren etc …  Ich spiele schon seit Release WoW und ich muss zugeben, dass solche Leute vermehrt auftauchen. Oder ich hab nur Pech gehabt^^


LG 
Hakkz


----------



## Reeth Caldason (23. Februar 2009)

oh man die leude die in wow mobben sind eh total arm. sie halten sich oftmals für DIE pg´s das sie oftmals net sind...manchmal sind se auch pg´s und versuchen ihr verkacktes rl damit auszugleichen leude die in wow net so gut sind oda net so viel erreicht haben runterzumachen.
ich habe ja seid kurzer zeit mir nen dk hochgezoggt und bin nun tank. als ich meinen dk seid ca. 1,5 wochen hatte und lvl 79 oda so war, war da n 80er dk der mich auch die ganze zeit versucht hat fertig zu machen. er hielt sich für den imba pg und hat mich nur entwertet weil ich noch lvl 79 bin und dementsprechhendes equip hab. naja trotz allem legte ich ihn 9 mal in duellen. 1 mal gewann er nachdem er armee der toten usede das ich net mal hatte. tya dann ging ihm wohl die luft aus und ich hab ihn wohl die miesesten disses in seinem kleinen verkackten leben verpasst.^^
also lasst euch da ma net unterkriegen das sind alles irgendwelche kleinschwänzigen bauern dien verkacktes rl haben. einfach kontern oda eben igno, auf die fresse kann man den ja leider net geben...
lg und viel spaß euch noch


----------



## BmnFive (23. Februar 2009)

naja, einerseits haste recht aber man kann ja einfach die leute melden und dann halt wenns garnet geht den server wechseln, aber das man wenn man fragt z.b.: "wo steht der kräuterlehrer in og?" Da kommt immer sowas wie: "oh du noob du hast ja keine ahnung!" aber meistens lässt sich sowas mit der igno liste verhindern


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Wieso akzeptieren sich nie Menschen gegenseitig man ist was man ist. Aber nö da wird immer nur beleidigt wie schlecht man ist usw. Viele Menschen nehmen das Spiel einfach zu ernst als frührer.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (23. Februar 2009)

BmnFive schrieb:


> "wo steht der kräuterlehrer in og?" Da kommt immer sowas wie: "oh du noob du hast ja keine ahnung!"



da sollte eigendlich kommen "Frag ne Wache!", ich mein wieso fragt man sowas überhaupt, ist einfacher eine Wache danach zu fragen als die 5 Wörter zu tippen.


----------



## Jahmaydoh (23. Februar 2009)

Geronimus schrieb:


> mobbing fangt ja schon dann an, wenn jemand über wen herzieht, der nicht anwesend ist und sich nicht verteidigen kann...aber am schlimmsten sind die menschen, die lautstark verkünden wie gut sie sind, was sie alles für angebliches insiderwissen haben und sich in den vordergrund drängen...das sind die art von menschen, die mobben auf teufel komm raus...und der ruhige typ der sich seins denkt der kommt oft aussen vor


"Typische Mobbinghandlungen sind Verbreitung falscher Tatsachen, Zuweisung sinnloser Arbeitsaufgaben, Gewaltandrohung, soziale Isolation oder ständige Kritik an der Arbeit." wikipedia

Das heisst nicht das Narzissten zwangsläufig Leute mobben. 

Was viele vergessen: Um Mobbing möglich zu machen muss es erstmal einen Anlass dazu geben. Im RL wird es meist an Körperlichkeiten ausgemacht (Körperpflege, Kleidung, Statur...) aber auch an Verhaltensweisen. Klar gibt es auch Leute die von Einzelnen nicht gemocht werden, aber wenn jemand bei der Mehrzal des Umfelds beliebt ist, ist es sehr schwer diese Person zu mobben.
Im Virtuellen gibt man nur soviel von sich preis wie man möchte und das beschränkt sich auf das Spielverhalten, das Chatten und ggf. das TS/Vent. 
Wer sich in diesen Punkten angreifbar macht(durch was auch immer) wird immer in ein Umfeld gelangen wo es jemanden gibt der sich einen Spass daraus macht sich darüber auszulassen. Ist die restliche Gruppe von hoher sozialer Kompetenz (in WoW eher selten gegeben) wird sie sich auf die Seite des Opfers stellen.
Ansonsten wird sie das Verhalten ignorieren oder schlimmstenfalls mit einsteigen.


----------



## Demitrius (23. Februar 2009)

Jahmaydoh schrieb:


> Was viele vergessen: Um Mobbing möglich zu machen muss es erstmal einen Anlass dazu geben.



Nunja, Anlass ist für viele Leute schon die pure Anwesenheit des anderen... So ala "Gesichtskontrolle, passt mir net" *BÄM* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß von Tante Edit, die meint es gibt nunmal immer mehr Leute die das auch einfach aus Spaß machen und sich wahrlos Leute suchen denen sie das Leben, 
sei es RL oder Ingame, zur Hölle machen können


----------



## Psychopatrix (23. Februar 2009)

Naja .. Mobbing hat auch immer 2 Seiten

Da war kürzlich so ein Noob der bei einem boss nich auf die tanktaktik hörte .. er war ele schamie .. naja .. alle standen zum boss. Er Starb wegen seines Fehlers, motzte den tnk zusammen undd Leavte die grp (infight) wir töteten dden boss und er konnte trozdem er nich in grp war mitrollen und lootete nem dk Platte weg.

Da lass ich es mir nicht nehmen .. aus seiner Gilde den Leader anzuschreiben und ihm die sachlage zu erklären :-)

scheinbar hatte der 12 jährige schon eh mal was verbockt .. naja ich mache immer screenshots und musste die dan einem offi schicken weil der Leader kein MSN hatte.
Der offi war allerdings n Super Kumpel von meinem Tank der dabei war ... es kahm wie es musste.... das Ninjakid bekahm eine Chance alles zuzugeben ... undd verlog alles... daraufhin wurde er Gekickt.

Seit dem schreib ich ab und an die Gilde an wo er drinn ist ^^ meist mit nem gleichen ergebniss ^^

Ich persönlich finde das das nicht unter mobbing fällt ^^ aber bin gespannt auf euree meinung :-)


Tjo... is halt bei mir so ^^ wer versucht oder mich verarscht ... der bezahlt seinen Preis ^^
Anonymität in WoW wird viel missbraucht von genau solchen vollpfosten ... tunses einmal mit mir jage ich sie ^^


----------



## Jahmaydoh (23. Februar 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> Nunja, Anlass ist für viele Leute schon die pure Anwesenheit des anderen... So ala "Gesichtskontrolle, passt mir net" *BÄM*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jemand der nicht auffällt bzw. bei den mitspielern gut ankommt wird wohl nicht gemobbt werden da er ja in RL kaum wie sein Tauren-Druide aussieht und selbst wenn, keiner wissen kann wie nah er seinem Char kommt^^
Da muss man schon aktiv werden, im RL dagegen hast du Recht aber darum gehts hier ja nicht.


----------



## Nivbeth (23. Februar 2009)

@TE: Wie schon mehrfach gesagt wurde, bitte überarbeite deine Posts doch einmal und füge Absätze, Kommas und Punkte hinzu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Quälende 2 Minuten hat mich dein Buchstabensalat gekostet, sowie Augenkrebs obendrauf.

@Topic: 
Ich persönlich habe, Gott sei Dank, ebenfalls noch kein Mobbing in WoW erlebt. Auch macht es mich sehr stutzig, dass sich manche Leute in einem Onlinegame wirklich *angegriffen* fühlen. Wie bereits erwähnt: das reale Leben ist wesentlich härter - wie kommen solche Menschen dann außerhalb ihrer virtuellen Welt klar? 

Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass durch ständigen Gildenwechsel auch das "Mobbing" weiterbesteht. Schließlich hat man in WoW ja auch seinen kleinen Freundeskreis mit dem man Instanzen geht, Bgs macht etc. etc. 
Ich bezweifle doch stark, dass diese beiden Spieler, die der TE ebenfalls als seine Kameraden bezeichnet, nur sich selbst hatten und schutzlos der bösen, bösen WoW Welt ausgeliefert gewesen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich glaube doch, dass man hauptsächlich nur in Gilden geht, wo man Bekannte, Freunde, etc. hat! (Außer man ist ein Hardcore-Epixxs-Farm-Player 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Warum haben die Zwei nicht einen solchen Weg in Betracht gezogen? Oo 

Und im Notfall gibts da ja noch immer den GM bzw. Gildenleiter deines Vertrauens.
Auf Handelschannel-Gerede würde ich grundsätzlich schonmal nicht drauf eingehen, da sich dort 80% der Kiddies in WoW verbirgt, denen 1. langweilig ist, 2. dringend den Wunsch verspüren sich mit anderen WoW-Freunden über genau diesen Channel zu unterhalten und 3. mit Worten um sich schmeißen, dessen Bedeutung sie nicht kennen.

Serverwechsel ist für mich ausgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollzacker (23. Februar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Wenn ihr net lesen könnt, ist das euer Problem aber es interessiert keinen ob Kommas etc. eingesetzt werden.
> 
> Zum Thema: Ich würde auch einfach ein Ticket schreiben. Wenn sich ein paar Beschwerden zu einer Person ansammeln, müssen die Gamemaster reagieren. Wenigstens werden in WoW aber keine extremen Schimpfwörter benutzt. In anderen Games ohne GM´s sieht das ganz anders aus. Fals soetwas passiert würd ich versuchen eine andere Gilde zu finden, die einem den Rücken stärkt.



Satzzeichen sind dazu da um einen Text besser zu lesen und zu verstehen.

Wenn es keinen interessiert ob Kommas da sind oder nicht, warum hast Du den welche gesetzt?

@Topic

Wir hatten bei uns in der alten Gilde auch mal einen drin, der die Gildenführung immer wieder genervt hat, wurde von der schon Ignoriert. Irgendwann ist er dann raus aus der Gilde, gut 2 Monate später kam er dann kleinlaut und hat sich entschuldigt und wurde wieder aufgenommen. Sein verhalten hilet ganze 2 Wochen, bis er wieder anfing. Da wurde er dann gekickt, seine Frau hat aus Symphatie zu ihm die Gilde dann auch verlassen, die beiden haben dannn versucht im Handelschannel die Gilde schlecht zu machen, woraufhin sie dann von ca 30 Leuten bei den GM's gemeldet wurden, seitdem hat man die auf Hordenseite nicht mehr gesehen. Zwischenzeitlich hatte die beiden sich aber Allianz Chars erstellt und versucht mit den Blizz-Emotes uns zu mobben. Das ganze ging ca. 2 Wochen, dann haben sie es aufgegeben, ob die beiden heute noch Spielen keine Ahnung, habe aber gehört, das die auf dem Server auf Ally Seite auch nur stress gemacht hatten und so zumindest nen anderen Server nehmen mussten ^^


----------



## Glohin (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Mobbing kann jeden treffen,der einem oder mehreren in irgendeiner Weise nicht passt.
Ist mir auf der Arbeit schon passiert,in diesem Falle half der Gang zum nächsthöheren Vorgesetzten UND
zum Betriebsrat,Fazit für den Mobbenden war in meinem Fall eine Abmahnung!
Man kann sich wehren.
In einem MMO,wie WoW z.B.,wenn Beleidigungen überhand nehmen,auf Igno,wenn es weiter geht,Ticket!
Ganz einfach.
Wer sich nicht wehrt,mit dem macht man die Molly,soll heißen,es geht dann bis in alle Ewigkeit weiter.
Auf so etwas hab ich persöhnlich keinen Nerv,ich hab auf der Arbeit genug Streß,das muß ich mir im Privatleben
nicht auch noch antuen,erst recht nicht in einem Spiel.
Deswegen bin ich auch in keiner Gilde mehr,da ich,bedingt durch die Arbeit und im privaten durch zeitintensive
Hobbys kaum Zeit habe,schon oft genug angeeckt bin,nach dem Motto:"Du willst mitraiden?Du net!bist ja eh nie da!"
und andere darauffolgende "Nettigkeiten".
In diesem Sinne,Gruß 
Glohin


----------



## Psychopatrix (23. Februar 2009)

Hey Glohin :-)

Dan geh in ne FUN-Gilde ^^


Aber erwarten darfste dan halt auch net zuviel ^^ es ist ein geben und nehmen. Ich persönlich bin in meiner Raidgilde nicht in ner führungsposition .. aber wen ich Random mal einen aufstelle .. dan ist egal wer  wie oft online ist :-)

Allerdings ist dan die leistung halt auch entscheidend ^^ wer zuwenig dmg fährt fliegt halt (Suche random nur Clear runs zusamen) :-)
war bisher erstaunlicherweise erst 1 mal von nöten .. und leidder bei nem gildenmember ... tjo ^^

Aber hoffe dir bissl den anreiz gegeben zu haben ^^

Such fungilde oder Randomraids halt raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glohin (23. Februar 2009)

@Psychopatrix
Ist mir schon in sogenannten"Fungilden"passiert.
War ja auch nur ein Beispiel.
Und im übrigen brauche ich keinen"Anreiz",ich spiele dieses Spiel seit der Beta.

Es geht hier generell um Mobbing in MMO`s in diesem Thread.
Und da ist und bleibt meine Meinung,wer mich mobben will,mit Beleidigungen oder ähnlichem,wird mit Ignore und bei weiterem,mit Ticket bestraft.
Glohin


----------



## Psychopatrix (23. Februar 2009)

@ Glohin

Find ich gut ^^ das einzige was auch wirkt bei solchen leuten :-)



naja das Problem mit solch fungilden kenn ich auch, ich weis ja nicht wie du zeit hast und wie gut du Spielst ^^ aber wen du Leistung bringst müssteste locker randoms mitgehen können.
Kenne halt deinen Server nicht ... Ich spiele auf Madmortem Horde seite (Horde-Aly verhältnis ca 30-70%) und da gibbts schon diverse randomraids :-)


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

So leute habe Meinen Thread jetzt geändert ich hoffe er ist jetzt besser zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Jahmaydoh (23. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> So leute habe Meinen Thread jetzt geändert ich hoffe er ist jetzt besser zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mal jemand der Kritikfähig ist und es sogar umsetzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du musst doch zugeben das das wesentlich besser ist^^


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Habe erst mit den Forum schreiben gestern angefangen, ist für mich noch alles Neuland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Mobben durch üble Nachrede gibts auch noch einiges was ich erzählen kann.

1. Wenn man im Gruppensuchchannel nach ner Gruppe sucht und dann mache meinen müssen. "Boah nimm den nicht mit der is sche-- equip und macht kein dmg" und das noch in den öffentlichen Channel schreibt. 

2. Wenn man mal sein Funequip anzieht oder mit ner Angel um die Gegen zieht gibts dann auch viele Helden die dann immer "Wieso bist du so sche... equip usw schreiben. Wieso gehen alle nur immer nach equip?

3. Fällt nicht unter mobben aber nervt auch. Da sind die Low lvl Spieler denen man einmal kurz hilft immer an der Backe hat und dann auch ständig nach equip fragen wie z.b. "Hey hattest du letztes Mal nicht bessere Schultern. Solche kleinen Leute kletten sich meistens an full equip Leute und müssen dann immer nerven nerven nerven.

Naja gibt für solche Fälle ne Igno liste, dumm nur bei mir meine Igno ist schon lange voll und dann sind auch nur extremfälle drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Matzushima (23. Februar 2009)

Hatte auch ma so ein Problem in meiner alten Gilde. Ich war da unzufrieden und wollte das mit der Gildenleitung klären. Dabei kam heraus, dass ich 1 Stunde im Ts war, davon 5 min selber zu Wort kam und den Rest der Zeit von 2 Leuten Psychomässig wie bei ner Sekte bearbeitet wurde. Dann wurde es mit halt zu viel und habe die Gilde verlassen. Als ich mich bei anderen Gilden beworben habe, wurde dort aufs übelste gespamt und mir wurden heftige Sachen unterstellt. Das ich Itemgeil bin, den Raid verlasse weil mir die Repkosten zu heftig werden usw... naja dazu muss ich sagen, ich war da MT und immer der letzte der gesagt lass aufhören^^ Mittlerweile hat sich alles wieder beruhigt...


----------



## Glohin (23. Februar 2009)

@Psychopatrix
Bin auf Taerar/Horde und ab und zu auf Dun Morough/Allianz zu Hause.
Bin öfters mit Randomgruppen mitgegangen,hat auch immer Spaß gemacht.

BTT,stelle momentan auf beiden Servern einen,sagen wir mal,aggresiveren Tonfall in den Chats fest.
Ich weiß nicht,wie es auf den anderen Servern ist,aber seit etwa vier Jahren Spielzeit hat sich der"Gettoslang" extrem verschlimmert.
Meiner Meinung nach hat diese Gesamtstimmung erheblich zu vermehrtem Mobbing beigetragen,das kann man im Chat deutlich beobachten.
Da wäre es an den GM`s,bei ausufernden beleidigenden Verhaltens seitens der Spieler,sofort einzuschreiten und im Sinne eines friedlichen
Spielverlaufes dafür zu sorgen,das die Störenfriede abgemahnt werden.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## Fujitsus (23. Februar 2009)

Tja, wie schon einige vor mir schrieben liegt es wirklich an der Anonymität, hinter der sich diese Leute verstecken..... würde es die nicht geben, gäbe es auch die Mobber nicht, da dies meist diejenigen sind die im RL nichts zu melden haben!
Ich habe selber schon 2 Leute in einem anderen Spielegenre "kennengelernt" mit denen man sich später auch mal getroffen hatte.... im Spiel hatten diese beiden immer die größte Klappe, waren keiner verbalen Konfrontation abgeneigt und immer die ersten wenns darum ging, irgendwen in die Pfanne zu hauen. Bei der ersten RL-Lanparty allerdings.. schau mal an.. haben die in Unterhaltungen den Mund nicht aufbekommen und mit denen war nichts, aber rein gar nichts anzufangen!!!

Und mit der Erfahrung bewege ich mich durch WoW: 
alle Leute die auf die Trommel hauen -> IGNO.... und das ohne Nachfragen, was die Situation/Spruch soll, 
"Ninja-Invites" ->Ablehnen und sofortiges IGNO
Leute die angelaufen \-ritten kommen, sofort ne Duellflagge setzen und dann nach Ablehnung Sprüche bringen wie "Feigling", "Lutscher", "Mistkind" usw. denen sage ich noch kurz, sie sollen mir nichts über ihre Familienangehörigen erzählen und dann -> IGNO
Anfragen zu Ini-Invites mit stumpfen "Heal?", "DD?" oder sonstigem, was keiner Begrüßung folgt oder keinem deutschen Satz entspricht ->IGNO
usw
usw
usw
damit filter ich die Leute einfach aus "meinem Spiel" raus.
Ich spiel lieber nur mit wenigen, dafür aber "ordentlichen" Leuten, statt mit vielen von denen mich 90% aufregen, weil sie keine Ahnung haben wie man sich in einer Gemeinschaft verhält. 

Und wenn sowas intern einer Gilde passiert und das Gildenoberhaupt/ der Gildenrat nichts dagegen macht, dann ist der ganze Verein auch nicht mehr wert als Item-Müll!!!
Da rate ich: ALLE auf Igno setzen und neue, kleinere Gilde suchen!

In diesem Sinne....


Gruß Fuju


----------



## Eltin (23. Februar 2009)

Glohin schrieb:


> Da wäre es an den GM`s,bei ausufernden beleidigenden Verhaltens seitens der Spieler,sofort einzuschreiten und im Sinne eines friedlichen
> Spielverlaufes dafür zu sorgen,das die Störenfriede abgemahnt werden.



Die GMs emfehlen denjenigen doch einfach auf "Ignorieren" zu setzen. Mehr machen die leider auch nicht


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

das schlimmste was auch einen passieren kann ist sich in einer Sektengilde anzuschließen ohne das man es merkt. Die sind genau so schlimm wie die rl Sekten.
Einmal kurz die Handgereicht bekommste sie nicht mehr frei.

Gibts eigentlich auch rl Sekten die WoW spielen und da neue Anhänger suchen?


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Die Community von Mmog ist auch Leuten die nicht sehr gut deutsch können feindlich gesinnt. Ich kenne jemand der ist erst ein paar Jahre in der Schweiz, reden kann er eigentlich fast perfekt, sein Problem ist vorallem das Schreiben. Ihm wurde schon oft gesagt, er soll sich ein Duden kaufen und so weiter. Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt richtig asozial. Das ist wahrscheinlich in alen Mmog's so und wird sich auch nicht so schnell ändern.

MfG
Skatero


----------



## realten (23. Februar 2009)

Ich hab sowas noch nicht erlebt in wow, wohl aber von außen beobachtet - und nach meiner Beobachtung spielen sich solche Dinge immer nur in den vermeintlich erfolgreichen Raidgilden ab (oder zwischen ihnen). Eben da, wo Mitspieler nicht nachm Charakter und menschlicher Kompatibilität etc. ausgesucht werden, sondern nur nach Klasse, Skillung, Heilbonus etc. gesiebt wird.

Da macht sich bei mir immer bissl Schadenfreude breit wenn solche kaputt gehen. Dumm von mir, aber is halt so.


----------



## Celissa (23. Februar 2009)

mobbing in wow?
wenn ich die schnauze voll hab und mir is es zu blöd mit den ein und/oder  anderen /ignore und fertich.

naja aber wer sich mobben lässt selbst schuld oda?

wozu gibts denn /ignore leutz


----------



## P-bibi (23. Februar 2009)

In diesem Thread waren aber seeeeehr viele Nominalfehler enthalten xD.
Nein jetzt mal ehrlich. Leider gibt es Mobbing in Online-Spielen. In einigen mehr und in anderen weniger. Ich stelle hier jetzt einfach mal die These auf, dass einige Leute einfach denken, dass sie cool sind, wenn sie andere nieder machen. So ist es in der echten Welt - ja, die gibt es echt! - doch auch also muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn solche Leute auch in diversen Online-Spielen anzutreffen sind.
Leider bin ich ein wenig enttäuscht von der WoW-Comm, denn wenn man einmal keine Lust hat jmd. zu ziehen oder sonst etwas in dieser Richtung, hört man sofort dies: "ehi alterr wat bissu denn fürn spast alta kanns ja nua nich ziehn weil du deine klasse nicht spieln kanns du kackboon!!!". Jop, das ist leider echt so :-(. In anderen Spielen, wie auf der 1. Seite schon genannt , habe ich bessere Erfahrungen eben mit Guild Wars, Warhammer etc. 
Was ich hiermit sagen möchte ist: Ignoriert solchte Typen, schreibt ein Ticket und vergesst die Scheiße - Sorry für die Ausdrucksweise - denn diese Leute sind meistens richtig arm dran.

*Alle Angaben sind nur Thesen und sollten bitte nicht zum Flamen verwendet werden.*


----------



## mumba (23. Februar 2009)

Ich mobbe auch den ganzen ausgewählte Gildenbrüder. Warum? Weil mir Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige sind auch schon augetreten, naja Wayne - Opfaz!


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

eine kleinigkeit fällt mir noch ein.

Wie geht ihr mit Morddrohungen usw um das ist noch schlimmer als Mobbing.

Leider gibt es auch viele Morddrohungen in WoW sogar mir wurden schon 3 Morddrohungen angedroht.
Okay sowas habe ich noch nie beachtet.


----------



## Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ (23. Februar 2009)

also meine Meinug dazu ist einfach die Typen auf Ignor und ein Ticket raus und hoffen das Blizz die bannt und die NIEWIEDER WOW zocken werden;
Und bei Morddrohungen würd ich sowieso noch härter durch greifen und die Polizei zu denjenigen schicken, denn Anonym ist in wow niemand --> Blizz kann bei solchen fällen die addressen usw hergeben;


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (23. Februar 2009)

Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ schrieb:


> Und bei Morddrohungen würd ich sowieso noch härter durch greifen und die Polizei zu denjenigen schicken, denn Anonym ist in wow niemand --> Blizz kann bei solchen fällen die addressen usw hergeben;



Oo nur weil ich einen Pixelmord begehen will zu Polizei? Ich glaube gerade bei Morddrohungen ist meistens der Char gemeint und nicht die Person dahinter.


----------



## Muggu (23. Februar 2009)

wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich sowas noch nie erlebt...
es kommt immer mal wieder vor das jemand noooobrofl zomfg hahaha l2P brüllt aber ich hab noch nie von richtigem mobben mitbekommen

gruß Markus


----------



## Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ (23. Februar 2009)

tjo ok mann sollte net alles wörtlich nehmen nur wer weis mann sollte trotztem nicht immer alles auf die leichte Schulter nehmen und trotztem aufpassen;
Achja und Morddrohungen auf nen ingame char bezogen, hm......PVP mach ich jeden tag ich 
morde unzehlige andere Spieler XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zadius (23. Februar 2009)

ja, mobbing ist schlimm. 
Ich habe es rl am eigenen leib erlebt mit 2 andere Klassenkameraden gegen die die ganze Klasse losging und Lehrer Angst hatten einzuschreiten oder einfach weggeschaut haben. Und was ich bisher aber nur ohne stichaltige Beweise weiß: in meiner Ausbildung von einer gewissen Person um eventuelle Mitkonkurrenten auf die Übernahme auszuschalten. Bei mir hats geklappt, war aber im nachhinein die richtige Entscheidung zu gehen. Dabei ist das schlimmste wenn man es nicht weiß. Ich hatte damals keine stichhaltigen beweise dagegen sondern nur Indizien und Aussagen aus annonymen kreisen. Kurz: ich kannte sehr viele gut und die haben das angesprochen und mir erzählt ohne das der Verursacher wusste das ich alles weiß. 
Als der Schule war das Ergebnis der 3 Mobbingopfer:
- einer war ein nervliches Wrack und hat 8Jahre gebraucht um sich wieder auf den Selbstbewusstseinsstand von 17Jährigen zu bringen (-> er hängt 8Jahre zurück in der Entwicklung)
- Einer muss bis heute mit den Tinitus und Rückenproblemen leben die nie abebnen werden
- Einer hat einen psychischen und körperlichen Knax bekommen
alle sind jetzt 24-25Jahre alt.
Viele der Mobber sind sich über die Folgen nicht bewusst. Es macht Spaß oder dient dem eigenen Vorteil aber die wenigsten wissen was sie damit den anderen Leuten antun. Wenn heute jemand zu jemanden sagt der die Mobbingopfer war das er gebobbt wurde wird er belacht, haja er wurde hat etwas geneckt etc. Aber was Mobbing wirklich bedeutet wissen die wenigsten, den Mobbing kann ein Leben zerstören oder für immer verändern. Mobbing schafft Amokläufer, einsame PC-Junkies, vielleicht auch Alkoholiker und Drogenabhängige. Und ich spreche aus eigene Erfahrung. Ich habe mich damals aus dem Partyleben, Veranstaltungen, etc zurückgezogen und mein Leben war lange von pc, tv und schule geprägt. Psychologen, Therapeuten etc sagten alle das ich das nicht aufarbeiten kann weil ich zu schwer verletzt bin. Ich habe viele glückliche Umstände und 8Jahre gebraucht um wieder halbwegs in die Gesellschaft zu kommen. Das Mobbing hat mich als bös gesagt 8Jahre meines Lebens gekostet, 10% und ich hatte ws noch Glück. Viele Psychologen meinten sogar das ich nie darüber hinweg kommen würde weil mir der Rückhalt der Familie fehlte. Aber ich habe es geschafft und wünsche niemanden das selber erleben zu müssen. Und selbst jetzt noch bin ich anders als die anderen. Ich fühle mich allein oder in meiner Wohung sichere, besser als unter Leuten. Das Weggehen mit anderen strengt mich psychisch sosehr an das ich meistens jeden Tag min 5h brauche wo ich niemanden um mich habe und ich habe seitdem einen Reizdarm, nervösen Magen und nervliche Magenprobleme sowei lebensmittelunverträglichkeiten. All das hat nervliche Uraschen und wird wohl nie ganz verschwinden. 
Und wenn man das durchließt denken die meisten das Mobbing halt passiert oder nicht sooo schlimm ist. Überdenkt eure Meinung nocheinmal, den in meinen Augen ist Mobbing gleichzusetzen mit einer Amputation. Man lernt mit den Folgen zu leben aber es wird nie wieder so sein wie früher.

Und genau das ist das Problem. Wenn man einschreien würde wenn man sieht das gemobbt wird würde das viel weniger passieren. Aber das virtuelle hat einen entscheidenden Vorteil: Serverwechseln oder aufhören und man entkommt dem mobbing. Aber im rl geht das leider nicht so einfach. Aber ist das eine Lösung? Die ganze Zeit wegrennen weil einige wenige nicht kapieren was sie da machen bzw es nicht verstehen bzw nicht aufhören weil ein "Spaß" macht? Sicherlich nicht!!

gruss
zadius


----------



## Ragnar24X (23. Februar 2009)

Georan schrieb:


> Wer sich in WoW mobben lässt, hat im RL wohl keine chancen...




Wie recht du hast !!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wehre dich gegen mobben damit ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronn (23. Februar 2009)

Wie soll das den bitte gehen ? Ich kann einen Menschen doch nicht "Mobben" wenn ich ihn nicht kenne nicht sehen kann, nicht hören kann. Das Einzige was man da beleidigen kann ist die Rechtschreibung und das Zahlt sich ja auch nicht aus.


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Februar 2009)

Da kommt mir nur eins in denn Sinn (tut mir leid, wenn das schon jemand geschrieben hat, mag aber net alles lesen) GLURAK VOM SERVER FROSTWOLF. Mobbingopfer Nr. 1


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Also manche Morddrohungen sind auch nicht auf den char bezogen. Da muss man ja auch Angst haben das die dann dich nicht mal wirklich irgendwo im rl finden. Man merkt aber auch schnell wenns nur spass ist und wenns ernst ist.


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Wieso was ist mit den Mobbingopfer Nr1 aus Frostwolf?


----------



## Rheyvan (23. Februar 2009)

@Zadius

/signed

Ich weiss wie das ist und kann eigentlich über alle die finden: ist ja nicht so schlimm, pah da muss man doch ganz einfach x und y machen, wer das hier nicht aushält der kann eh nix, blaba etc.
nur den Kopfschütteln. Aber vielleicht muss man wirklich mal ganz unten gewesen sein, um sagen zu können wie sich das anfühlt.
Von den meisten Mitmenschen kassiert man eh nur das "der-hat-nen-Vogel"-Zeichen wenn man seine Geschichte erzählt.


----------



## Mumble (23. Februar 2009)

@zadius: Ich freue mich für dich, dass du dich ins Leben "zurückgekämpft" hast!


Ich bin zwar niemals selber "Mobbingopfer" gewesen, habe aber gesehen, welche Folgen Mobbing hat.

Leider ist es in unserer Gesellschaft so, dass man sich am Leid anderer erfreut und sich selber damit anscheinend aufwertet...

Denen Leuten, die im Spiel gemobbt werden, kann ich nur raten sich an einen GM zu wenden und Screeshots zu machen (+igno-Fkt).
Leuten im RL, besorgt euch externe Hilfe von Psychologen etc. und geht somit offensiv mit der Situation um, Passivität ist kontraproduktiv (ich weiss, ist leichter gesagt, als getan)

GRUß und alles Gute den Betroffenen!


----------



## Jahmaydoh (23. Februar 2009)

Zadius schrieb:


> ja, mobbing ist schlimm.
> Ich habe es rl am eigenen leib erlebt ...
> ...
> gruss
> zadius


Respekt, so etwas Privates  in einem Forum wie diesem preizugeben(zwar mit einer gewissen Anonymität) zeigt doch, dass du bereit bist diese schlimme Zeit hinter Dir zu lassen. 
Gerade die Schulzeit ist ja wirklich eine Zeit in der man für das restliche Leben geprägt wird, viele Lehrer und Schüler sind sich dessen vielleicht garnicht bewusst oder verdrängen es.
Da sollte die soziale Kompetenz in der Schule viel mehr gefördert werden um solche Tiefschläge zu verhindern.
Viele flüchten sich wie Du gesagt hast in virtuelle Welten wie auch WoW eine ist, allerdings ist das kein Auffangbecken, im Gegenteil, es ist eher ein Haifischbecken.

Ich hoffe für Dich auf weitere positive Entwicklungen und auf diesem Weg alles Gute.

Greez


----------



## Sulli (23. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Hallo an alle da draußen!
> 
> Ich wollte mal über ein äußerst wichtiges thema mit euch diskutieren und zwar Mobbing in WoW. Ich kenne viele Leute denen es schon passiert ist und die auch deswegen aufgehört haben zu spielen.
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung kann die Gilde auch nichts getaugt haben .. denn wenn ich Gildeleader wäre , hätte ich erstmal das Gespräch gesucht , bzw . sowas schon mal gemacht als ich in einer größeren Gilde war die eine neues Mitglied aus ner anderen Gilde aufgenommen haben. Ich war zwar nur Ratsmitglied , aber habe mich schnellstens um die Vorwürfe , die sich als Haltlos erwiesen haben , gekümmert und mit dem Gildenleader gesprochen der seinerseits sich um  die Member gekümmert hat die gemobt haben . Danach war Ruhe .


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

ok jetzt haben schon viele Geschrieben das man sich wehren soll beim mobben aber was ist wenn es nicht ne einzelne Person ist sondern mehrere Leute sind wo einen mobben?

Und das mit den "man sollte sich wehren" ist auch leichter gesagt als getan manche sind nicht so stark im durchhaltevermögen als wie andere. 

Serverwechsel ist auch nicht immer die Ideallösung da man nicht weiß wie es auf dem neuen Server ist. Manches sind halt nur Verzweiflungstaten.


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Den meisten Gilden Interesiert es doch gar nicht mehr wie es den Gildenmembern wirklich geht was heute noch zählt ist Dps, ZM, hit points, Trefferwertung und equip. 

Alle wollen nur noch ihr equip und dann angeben wie stark sie sind und welche Looser andere sind, es ist wirklich traurig wie sich das in letzter Zeit verschlimmert hat.

War auch schon in ein paar Gilden aber bin gleich nach sehr kurzer Zeit ausgetreten weil sich wirklich niemand wirklich um den anderen Interesiert hat.


----------



## Jahmaydoh (23. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Den meisten Gilden Interesiert es doch gar nicht mehr wie es den Gildenmembern wirklich geht was heute noch zählt ist Dps, ZM, hit points, Trefferwertung und equip.
> 
> Alle wollen nur noch ihr equip und dann angeben wie stark sie sind und welche Looser andere sind, es ist wirklich traurig wie sich das in letzter Zeit verschlimmert hat.
> 
> War auch schon in ein paar Gilden aber bin gleich nach sehr kurzer Zeit ausgetreten weil sich wirklich niemand wirklich um den anderen Interesiert hat.


falsche Gilde.
Anfang BC aus nem Random Kararaid unsere Gilde mit gleichgesinnten gegründet. Es sind noch einige dabei die garnicht mehr raiden und selten spielen oder woanders raiden aber drin bleiben weil die Stimmung so gut ist. 
Vielleicht muss man selbst mal die Zügel in die Hand nehmen um die richtige Gilde zu finden oder Glück haben oder beides.


----------



## Tramadol (23. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß ja nich, aber irgendwas müsst ihr doch gemacht haben damit ihr gemobbt werdet und grade jeden tag beleidigt zu werden is doch fast unmöglich, wenn jemand wie das größte arschloch spielt vl aber dann muss man sich auch nicht wundern...
und wenn du dumme sprüche im /2 als beleidigungen und mobbing ansiehst dann verkraftest du ja wirklich gar nichts oder steigerst dich in totalen bockmist rein ^^


----------



## nemø (23. Februar 2009)

ja ja 
manchmal denke ich das ich nur deshalb hier gelandet bin
früher hab ich so viel mit meinen "freunden" unternommen 
Naja jez hab ich meine gilde wo alle schon wieder so alt sind das sie vernünftig sind
und weitesgehend so anonym das manche sachen ganich bekannt werden

es ist echt häßlich
ich werde zwar nich so Extrem gemobbt wie in manchenb beiträgen geschriebn aber es ist jedes mal wieder ein stich der wie an einer voodoo puppe durchgeführt wird der sich wie ein wurm vom ihr ins hirn ins herz durch bohrt und die seele zerstört

Das argument auffangbecken wow kann ich fast unterstüzen 
es hat mir nicht geholfen sondern in einer "hip-hoper klasse "eine weitere angriffsfläche gegeben
aber ein 2 leben in dem mabn getrost mal sterben gehen kann 
vonn ner klippe springen 
wild in mobgruppen rennen 
eineige sekunden die freihet des sterbens fühlen

ein neues leben 
menschen denen es noch gut geht unter die arme greifren als prester oder als  magier alles töten was stört ohne sie an sich kommen zu lassen 

sry für rechtschreibeung 

mfg NEMO


----------



## Devilyn (23. Februar 2009)

@ Nemo ...........well...................da fällt mir nix zu ein oO

Tja hab das damals so gehändelt wie in der Schule ^^ wer mir ans Bein gepisst hat der wurde weg gebügelt^^
Man mag halten davon was man will ^^ Aber auf einer gesamtschule mit ü 3k Schüler und zuwenig Lehrer mitten im Berliner Brennbezirk Kreuzberg war es nun mal so^^

Zm Thema selbst hat es nur einer einmal versucht^^ hab dann durch gilden kontakte n Bild von ihm in real bekommen und da wars vorbei^^

Als er erfuhr das ich des Bild hab war er aufeinmal arsch freundlich^^

ERGO: Beste Strategie....Angriff ist die Beste Verteidigung^^

Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt ÄTSCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reschmet (23. Februar 2009)

Bei mir haben es schon im RL ein paar Leute versucht mich zu mobben. Die beste Waffe ist (nicht nur in WoW) ignorieren, nichts anmerken lassen und mitlachen. Wer zieht über einen her, der über die Beleidigung die man ihm ins Gesicht wirft lacht und am besten noch einen draufsetzt? 
Bei mir hat das bis jetzt immer geholfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Reschmet


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Februar 2009)

Ich sag immer nur, dass ich ihre erstgeborenen essen werde (bin metalhead) und dann sind die still 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Hab auch schon oft versucht ne eigene Gilde zu gründen leider ein Fehlschlag. Die leute heutzutage sind nicht mehr so wie früher wollen alles schnel schnell haben. Ich weiß noch bei meinen ersten richtigen Versuch hatte ich noch Unterstützung bekommen. 

Er war sozusagen 2 Gildenleader. Lief ja alles gut in der Gilde wollte nen Raid aufbauen und die Leute waren auch ganz ok. Es war in der Zeit meines Sommerurlaubs, hab da in Gildenchannel gesagt ich mach ne Woche Urlaub will nicht nur in WoW meinen Urlaub verbringen und gab meine Geschäfte den 2 Gildenleader.

Kam dann mal nach 2 Tagen kurz on und sah das ein paar neue Member drin war dachte hey cool war doch keine schlechte Idee ihm die Geschäfte zu übergeben.

Dann nach einer Woche das Böse Erwachen als ich on kam sagte er zu mir das einige geleavt haben und ihm tierisch beleidigt haben wie "von dir lass ich mir nix sagen" (nur etwas härter) tja aus der Traum von ner seltenen Gilde die zusammenhalt hat und sich Gegenseitig unterstützt. 

Frage mich heute noch warum die Leute so ausgerastet sind? Tja viele leute sind einfach zu aggresiv ein falsches wort und schon geht der Streit los.


----------



## Dodo321 (23. Februar 2009)

Ich würde sagen nicht nur Mobbing ist verbreitet, sondern allgemein ein schlechtes Verhalten. Ich hatte mal eine Frau in meiner Gilde, die später die Gilde verlassen hat, weil die Jungs dort Anmache, Belästigung, Diskriminierung und sich total unter der Gürtellinie verhalten haben.

Es ist echt grauenhaft wie einige sich verhalten.


----------



## -RD- (23. Februar 2009)

Mobbing? In einem Spiel? LOL!

Ich bin in keiner Gilde, aber wenn ich in einer ebensolchen beleidigt, gemobbt, etc. werden würde, melde ich das dem Gildenleiter. Wenn der nichts dagegen tut, dann bin ich raus aus der Gilde.

Mobbing ist schon am Arbeitsplatz ein absolutes No-Go, bei mir passt zum Glück alles, aber ich bin auch im Soz-Bereich unterwegs.
Aber in einem Spiel, mit dem ich mir die Freizeit vertreiben will, muss sowas nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## nemø (23. Februar 2009)

ja ich hab des problem das mir nich einer ans bein pssst sondern das die klasse 
na eher die Jungs 
na eher die "JUNGS" 
wenn sie hier wären wüssten sie das ich sie meine
mich so bearbeiten das umklatschen gleich wieder als "ham doch nix gemacht nur n bischen gehänselt" abgetan wird und ich bestraft werde 
2 mal gemacht 2 mal ärger bekommen 
nich du bist böse 
sondern ne missbilligung

so far so long NEMO


----------



## Rheyvan (23. Februar 2009)

Mein Verbrechen in der Schule war halt, dass ich etwas mollig war (war aber nicht die molligste in der Klasse), und dass meine Hautfarbe nicht weiss sonder braun war. 
Kann halt auch nix für, dass ich adoptiert bin... aber scheinbar gibts ja leute die sich gerne über Scheidungskinder, die obendrein wie sogenannte "Ausländer" aussehen lustig machen.
Ich glaube es braucht nicht wirklich einen trifftigen Grund um jemanden zu mobben. Es kann auch nur eben was ganz triviales sein, dass sich dann hochschaukelt.


----------



## Door81 (23. Februar 2009)

Georan schrieb:


> Wer sich in WoW mobben lässt, hat im RL wohl keine chancen...



/sign.

"mobbing" in wow -> deppen auf ignore. weiter spielen^^


----------



## quack (23. Februar 2009)

Gähn.

Leute, denkt daran: Es ist und bleibt nur ein Spiel. WoW ist weder RL, noch ist es in irgend einer Beziehung wichtig.

Seht eure Probleme im Spiel doch mal unter diesem Gesichtspunkt. 
Wenn Mitspieler ein Problem mit euch haben, dann sucht euch andere Mitspieler, wechselt den Server, baut euch einen neuen Charakter auf oder kümmert euch einfach nicht darum und geht mit euren ECHTEN Freunden raus. 

Und wenn es euch noch so stört, dann rächt euch im Spiel meinetwegen. Setzt solche Leute auf die Ignoreliste, etc.

Wen stört das schon. Es ist ein Spiel. Und wenn ihr es zu bunt treibt, wird euer Account mal für eine Zeit gesperrt. Oder ihr verliert den Account. Wahnsinn. Wie schlimm.


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Das meinte ich mit Mobbing wird total unterschätzt. Meint ihr wirklich das es bei den meisten so einfach wäre einfach igno und fertig. Und was ist mit der einen die sich deswegen umgebracht hat? 

Ich glaube wenn ihr schon mal gemobbt worden wärt würdet ihr nicht so cool mit einfach igno und fertig klar einzelpersonen kein problem aber wenns mehrere sind ist schwerer. Die meisten Leute haben halt nicht einfach die Kraft dazu sich zu wehren.


----------



## Lycidia (23. Februar 2009)

Jojo - es gibt schon seltsame Gestalten in WoW ^^

Vor ein paar Wochen waren wir gildenintern in Naxx unterwegs als plötzlich ein Member meint, er würde grundlos zugeflamet.

Ich hab dann den Flamer mal freundlich angesprochen und gefragt, was los wäre (könnt ja auch mal sein, das jemand aus der Gilde Scheisse gebaut hat). Antwort: weil er ein Noob issssssssssss.

Allein die Art der Antwort hat mir schon den Intelligenzgrad angezeigt ^^ Aber ich wollte doch noch mal genauer hinterfragen. Ergebnis: Unsere Gilde sei eine Noob-Gilde und wir sollten den Server wechseln, weil Frostmourne kein Noob-Server ist. Etc Etc. 

Das war dann natürlich das Ticket zu meiner Ignore-Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurze Zeit später werde ich von nem anderen Typen angeflamet. Genau das Gleiche: Noob-Gilde...Wechselt den Server blablabla.

Nach 2 kurzen Sätzen hab ich diese Person auch auf meine Ignore-Liste gepackt.

Wer nun meint, das wären Leute von Top Gilden gewesen...Nein...Die eine Gilde hatte gerade mal 6 oder 7 Chars. Die andere ca. 20 Chars. Nur zur Info: wir haben 150 Chars und ca. 70 Member ^^

End vom Lied: Ich weiss bis heute nicht genau, was das sollte? Langeweile? Hirn ausgeschaltet? 

Naja - dies mal als eines der Beispiele. Das Beste ist einfach: Ignoreliste. Und wenn es die eigene Gilde betrifft: Neue Gilde suchen.


----------



## quack (23. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit Mobbing wird total unterschätzt. Meint ihr wirklich das es bei den meisten so einfach wäre einfach igno und fertig. Und was ist mit der einen die sich deswegen umgebracht hat?
> 
> Ich glaube wenn ihr schon mal gemobbt worden wärt würdet ihr nicht so cool mit einfach igno und fertig klar einzelpersonen kein problem aber wenns mehrere sind ist schwerer. Die meisten Leute haben halt nicht einfach die Kraft dazu sich zu wehren.




Ich schrieb zuvor, es sei nur ein Spiel. Und nochmals, es ist ein Spiel.

Redryujin, es ist nicht das reale Leben. Und wenn wer wirklich ein Problem haben sollte, Mitspieler auf Ignore zu setzen, oder sich meinetwegen eine andere Freizeitbeschäftigung zu suchen, dann würde ich mal grob ausgedrückt fordern, daß solche Spieler nichts im WoW zu suchen haben.


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Also für mich ist WoW ein ganz normales Spiel und "Nein" ich muss auch nicht alles haben. Aber seit einiger Zeit macht WoW wirklich keinen Spass mehr weil die aggresivität der Spieler viel zu groß ist. 

Hilfste einmal jemanden nicht oder portest einen niemanden dann wirste gleich dermaßen beleidigt und wenn du pech hast bekommste noch einen schlechten Ruf dazu.


----------



## quack (23. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Also für mich ist WoW ein ganz normales Spiel und "Nein" ich muss auch nicht alles haben. Aber seit einiger Zeit macht WoW wirklich keinen Spass mehr weil die aggresivität der Spieler viel zu groß ist.
> 
> Hilfste einmal jemanden nicht oder portest einen niemanden dann wirste gleich dermaßen beleidigt und wenn du pech hast bekommste noch einen schlechten Ruf dazu.



Tut mir leid, dass ich andauernd dich zitiere, aber sieh es positiv ;-).

Was das Verhalten der Spieler betrifft, ja. Es hat sich verschlechtert. 

Was den Ruf anbelangt: Ich wiederhole. Es ist ein Spiel. Und ein Rollenspiel noch dazu. Dann verkörperst halt einen Charakter, welcher eben nicht nett zu seiner Umgebung ist. Ein Enfant terrible im weitesten Sinn.  
Sch* auf den Ruf.


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Mittlerweile denke ich mir den den Spiel auch nur noch wenn ich online gehe. "Omg wo bin ich hier nur reingeraten" früher hatten die Leute noch alles Selbst erledigt heute sind sie zu allen zu faul.

Was meinen Ruf angeht der hatte mich noch nie Interessiert mir wars immer egal ob ich jetzt bei allen auf igno bin oder nicht hauptsache ich habe mein Spass am Spielen.

Ich sehe nur immer jeden Tag wie andere gedemütigt werden und die Server verlassen. Ganz besonders die lästereien über andere im TS finde ich entwürdigend.


----------



## Miso (23. Februar 2009)

Beim Mobbing ist es ja nun mal so wie in vielen Dingen im Leben: es gehören immer 2 dazu. Der Eine der mobbt, und der Andere, der es mit sich machen lässt.

Aber ganz so einfach, wie es viele hier schriben (igno und gut) ist es dann oftmals auch nicht. Es gibt halt Menschen, die könne mit so einer Situation nicht umgehen, denen geht das richrtig an die Nieren, wenn sie ingame (oder auch im RL) fertig gemacht werden. Was für den Einen harmlos ist und ihm nur ein müdes Lächeln zaubert, kann dem Anderen schon echtes Kopfzerbrechen bereiten.

Das Problem ist halt schon länger bekannt und solange man in WoW nicht Accounts ignorieren kann, sondern nur den jeweiligen Char, wird sich daran auch so schnell nichts dran ändern.

In unserer Gilde, die auch recht groß ist, kennen sich die meisten mit Vornamen. Der Großteil hat einen etwas größeren Wortschatz (also mehr als nur Arsch, ficken etc) und weiß diesen auch einzusetzen.

Mobbing geht ja aber oftmals aber auch Hand in Hand mit Drohungen. Das ist dann nicht mehr so lustig. Wenn dieses gildenintern passiert, hat sich gefälligst der Gildenmeister oder ein Offizier darum zu kümmern. Gildenleitung heißt nicht nur Anerkennung für gelungene Raids und ähnliches zu bekommen, sondern sich auch in so präkanten Situationen wie zB einem Mobbingvorfall über das Vorgefallene zu informieren und sich denjenigen zur Brust nehmen.

Zum Glück ist bei uns auf dem Server die Gildenstruktur unter den Gilden recht familiär. Sollte also ein Mitglied einer anderen Gilde sich dermaßen daneben benehmen, dass ein Eingreifen erforderlich ist, so wird ganz fix der Leader der betroffenen Gilde angeschrieben und informiert. Das hat bisher immer gut funktioniert. Und es kam auch schon das eine oder andere Mal zu einem Gildenrauswurf, wenn sich diese Person uneinsichtig gezeigt hat. Bei mehrmaligem schlechten Benehmen werden auch schon andere Spieler vorgewarnt, falls diese Person sich durch Guildenhopping zu rehabilitieren versucht. Ist halt schon blöd, wenn sich die Leute auf den Servern seit mehreren Jahren aus dem TS kennen, diverse Chars gemeisam hochgelevelt haben und sich so einen Ruf eines netten und fähigen Spielers erarbeitet haben. Da kann dann nicht mal eben so ein Neuling dazwischen funken und die Leute gegeneinander aufhetzen. Die netten Leute haben einfach keine Lust darauf, sich die angenehme Atmosphäre von so lernresistenten Vollspacken zu versauen.

Der letzte Schritt kann dann immer noch ein Ticket sein. Von Vorteil, wenn man während des Vorfalls Screenshots gemacht hat. Da kennen die GMs keine Gnade. Sowas wird ruckzuck geahndet.

Andererseits sollte man Spielern eine neue Chance geben, wenn sich diese einsichtig zeigen. Fehler macht jeder. Nur irgendwann ist halt Schluß mit lustig.


----------



## Hugo2000 (23. Februar 2009)

Ich werde auch gerade in WoW in einer Gewissen Weise gemobt, da erzählt jemand Gerüchte von mir und jetzt werde ich von kaum einer Gilde mehr aufgenommen, zum Glück gibts GMs die der Sache nach gehen wer sowas schreibt. ^^


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Ich las mal im Handelschannel "Achtung Spieler xyz (name geändert) nicht vertrauen wenn es um Verzauberungen geht er hintergeht euch ignoriert ihn". 

Hab mir erst auch gedacht naja gut werde ich mir mal merken. Als ich dann mal mit meinen twink eine Verzauberung brauchte und einen Verzauberer suchte meldete sich der Spieler mit den schlechten Ruf. Hab dann zu ihm gesagt "nö danke aber bei dir heißt es du hintergehst die mitspieler und steckst einfach die mats ein." 

Worauf er dann antwortete. "Ich hatte mal so einen guten Ruf als Verzauberer und jetzt ist er zunichten nur weil jemand was überm ich geschrieben hat".

Man sollte immer aufpassen wenn man etwas im öffentlichen channel über jemanden schreibt das es nicht gleich seinen ruf schadet ich fand des schon extrem und der Verzauberer tut mir auch wirklich leit. Ich glaube aber der spielt einfach nicht mehr WoW.


----------



## Eltin (23. Februar 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> Beim Mobbing ist es ja nun mal so wie in vielen Dingen im Leben: es gehören immer 2 dazu. Der Eine der mobbt, und der Andere, der es mit sich machen lässt.



Wenn Du das meinst.....

Leute informiert Euch mal genauer über Mobbing und den Folgen, bevor Ihr hier Eure (teilweise menschen verachtenden) Ansichten postet.

Wo? SuFu google soll helfen!


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

oder schaut hier auf Seite 4 Beitrag 77 da stehts auch drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struppistrap (23. Februar 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> selten doofe aussage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast es geschafft nicht nur zu doof zu sein, den Text zu verstehen, nein du hast ihn mit deinem eigenen Gegenbeispiel sogar bestätigt. Dankeschön dafür.
Eben deshalb hat man ja im RL verloren, wenn man sich schon von kiddys so unterkriegen lässt will ich mal den sehen der gegen Schränke, die dir was wollen im wahren Leben noch ankommen.


----------



## quack (23. Februar 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Wenn Du das meinst.....
> 
> Leute informiert Euch mal genauer über Mobbing und den Folgen, bevor Ihr hier Eure (teilweise menschen verachtenden) Ansichten postet.
> 
> Wo? SuFu google soll helfen!



Eltin, informier dich mal über den Unterschied zwischen Spiel und RealLife (tm).

Wo? Sufu Google könnte dir helfen.


----------



## Glohin (23. Februar 2009)

Mobbing in jeder Form hat explosiv zugenommen in den letzten Jahren.
Der Grund ist die Geselschaft.
Wir haben hier in Deutschland eine klare"Ellenbogengeselschaft",in der es nur eines gibt,"Ich zuerst,mit allen Mitteln",
dann weit weit danach die anderen.
Aber dieses Problem ist mittlerweile auch in anderen Ländern so,kommt wahrscheinlich von dem herrschenden Welt-
wirtschaftssystem,was auf ewigem Wachstum aufbaut.
Wenn es mal daneben geht,sieht man ja jetzt,mit der andauernden Wirtschaftskriese.
Aber ich schweife ab,es stimmt aber,das gerade bei WoW,der "Assitonfall"zugenommen hat,und es langsam keine Freude
mehr macht,dieses Spiel mit Spaß zu spielen.
Und das ist ja gerade der Punkt,WoW sollte Spaß machen,da es ja ein Spiel ist.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## Syrics (23. Februar 2009)

öhm...Also bei so Sachen wie SchuelerVZ, (Im StudiVZ glaub ich gibts keine die so kindisch sind...) isses ja nich so lustig da man ja den Namen und sowas weiß..Aber bei WoW? Also sry aber ich find das ein wenig übertrieben...Als ob ich als 17 jähriger anfangen zu heulen würde weil ihm der Raid verweigert wurde...lol


----------



## Nokram (23. Februar 2009)

Also wer wirklich schlimm gemobbt wird dem hilft es oft auch einfach auf nen RP server zu wechseln da die mobber da ziemlich schnell gebannt werden...( oder is das net der Sinn von RP Servern)?


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Könnte da nicht auch Blizzard selber Schuld sein mit den ganzen Stufenraids. Meine ja jetzt damit das damals in BC erst in BT kann wenn man ssc/fds equip hat und da rein kann wenn man kara equip hat und da wenn man heroequip hat.

So könnte die Ausage "muss ich haben mit allen Mitteln" doch korekt sein. ich würde gerne wissen wenn es nur leichte Raids die man auch Randoms locker schaffen würde, ob es dann immer noch mobbingfälle gäben würde weil dann hätte ja jeder was er will und alle sind zufrieden.

ok wenn ich manchmal den bg channel lesen muss da krieg ich auch ne gänzehaut was da für beleidigungen so zu lesen sind.


----------



## Shubunki (23. Februar 2009)

genau! übrigens: Blizzard ist auch an der Weltwitschaftskrise schuld!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Das war nur mal ne Meinung von mir mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Immerhin ist es ja in anderen Spielen ja nicht so schlimm wie in WoW.


----------



## Taroth (23. Februar 2009)

Also ich kenn auch sowas aber bis jetzt waren es auch wirklich leute die einfach nur blöd waren und der ruf berächtigt war. absichtliches Gerüchteverbreiten kenne ich nicht...


----------



## Struppistrap (23. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Das war nur mal ne Meinung von mir mehr nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In anderen spielen kann es viel schlimmer sein, Guild War bietet zum Beispiel keinen ingamesupport, was viele wohl zum anlass nehmen mal die sau raus zu lassen...

Und, um mal das genre zu wechseln, ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es bei counter strike auch interessant zugeht...aber das nur nebenbei^^

Insofern bietet WoW doch halbwegs guten support, sofern wirklich etwas vorliegt in dieser richtung...


----------



## Barangar (23. Februar 2009)

Sorry, aber ich finde doch das manche hier recht übel übertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fakt ist nunmal, der Ton der spieler untereinander ist mittlerweile unter aller sau. Das sieht man eigentlich jeden Tag. Soweit, so gut. ABER wer wirklich schonmal gemobbt wurde, weiß das sowas in WOW kaum möglich ist. 

Sind euch die mobber schonmal nach hause gefolgt um euch zu beschimpfen?
Wohl kaum, da Blizzard praktischerweise kein Housing eingeführt hat.

Halten die Mobber in der Wirklichkeit einfach den Mund, wenn ihr es ihnen sagt?
Nein, aber WoW hat ne ignore-Liste. Und wenn man ne ganze Gilde samt Twinks draufpackt, na und, kostet nix extra.

Können euch die Mobber in WoW verletzen?
Ne, die aus eurer Fraktion können euch nichmal zum duell fordern wenn ihr kein bock drauf habt.

Können die Mobber euer Eigentum zerstören?
Wieder mal ein klares Nein. Sie können versuchen euch erze zu klauen, blablabla. Entsteht euch dadurch ein finanzieller Schaden? nö!


Das war jetzt das, was mir auf die schnelle eingefallen ist.

Zu meiner Ehrfahrung mit Mobbing, ich arbeite im Krankenhaus mit angegliederter Psychatrischer Abteilung und fahre gelegentlich rettungsdienst, habe daher schon ein paar Fälle sowohl mit Jugendlichen als auch Erwachsenen erlebt, und mMn gibt WoW einem nicht die mittel an die Hand um jemanden zu Mobben.


Wenn jemand sich allerdings trotzdem gemobbt fühlt, sollte er mal seine Prioritäten überdenken, denn dann ist WoW anscheinend nichts für ihn. Denn Mobbing ist seelische Folter, und wer sowas beim spielen von WoW empfindet und weiterhin spielt (und zahlt, wohlgemerkt) der sollte sich so seine gedanken machen.


so long, diskutiert mal weiter, ich bin ja mal gespannt was noch so kommt^^


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Wie Anfangs schon gesagt ich spiele selber Guild Wars. Aber da ist alles anders ich hab da noch nie irgendeinen Spam gelesen oder keine einzige Beleidigung gelesen. Das beste ist wenn du hilfe brauchst bekommst du die auch durch andere Mitspieler. Alle waren da immer superfreundlich und Hilfsbereit. 

Und nein ich bin da in keiner Gilde nur in meiner Einzelgilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Okay da ist auch das Spiel viel ausgewogener und da gibts auch keine Raids und im pvp gibts keine Verbale Beleidigungen, nicht so wie in unseren Wow bgchannels.

"Boah ey ihr noobs wegen euch win ally nie" oder "Würden alle auf mich hören dann hättma gewonnen ihr seid alle solche kacknoobs man sollte euch allen den account sperren"  das waren nur zwei Beispiele.


----------



## Fumacilla (23. Februar 2009)

Und warum das ganze?

Weil die Anonymität des Internets schützt. Ich sage ja, 50% dieser Leute sind entweder Jahre jünger als ich und plustern sich auf, oder sind einfach nichmehr beisammen. Würden die mir auf der Straße begegnen und wir würden das alles mal aufs RL übertragen, wären die nämlich mucksmäuschen still!


----------



## Barangar (23. Februar 2009)

Redryujin


Also is das in wirklichkeit jetzt ein Guild-Wars-vergötter-thread oder was willst du mit dem Post sagen. Das nehm ich dir nämlich nich ab, das da alles nett und toll ist. Die Erfahrung beweist "Ar... gibt es überall, unabhängig von Alter, Geschlecht und Bildung"


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Nein ich vergöttere Guild Wars nicht ich wollte es bloß mal als Vergleich andeuten.

Aber was ich hier alles so lese gibt es schon viele Leute die schon gemobbt wurden/ gemobbt werden. 

Falls ihr noch weitere Erfahrungen habt schreibt sie ruhig herrein. Immerhin finde ich das Thema sehr ernst.


----------



## markbergs94 (23. Februar 2009)

Manche aus meiner gilde lachen ein bisschen über orcs (gammelhäute) und finden das auch witzig, nur die orcs finden das blutelfen spieler gay sind, usw usw.

Ein bisschen spass muss sein aber wenn man zu heftig gemoppt wird dann sollte man erst einmal alle die das machen ignorieren und wenn das nicht hilft sollten sie den server wecheln und wenn das nichts bringt sollten sie am besten auf einen anders sprachigen server wecheln (neuanfang) oder die leute einfach melden wegen spamen.


----------



## Crowser19 (23. Februar 2009)

Also hatte mal so eine Situation, kam neu in die Gilde mit meinem ersten Char der da auch erst Lvl.61 war, jedenfalls bekomm ich mit wie die Gildenmeisterin ärger mit ihrem Freund hat und sich von ihm getrennt.
Alle haben sie getröstet ich blieb ohne Kommentar, war ja auch neu in der Gilde.

nächster Tag...

ich logge ein und sehe bin ohne Gilde! Natürlich sprech ich den Glead darauf an und bekomme zu hören ich würde nur rum schnorren und hab die Gildenbank ausgeräumt und das ohne auch nur ein Wort mit den Gildis gewechselt zu haben und ohne Zugriff auf die Bank.

Daraufhin muss die ihre Member aufgehetzt haben ich bekomme lauter Whisper das ich ein A.... bin etc.

Es hat sich dann rausgestellt das die an mir so ihren Frust loswerden wollte das hab ich von einem erfahren der die Gilde bei dem Stress geleavt hatte.

Mit den Infos die ich dann hatte haben ich und paar aus meiner Liste die dann gestresst.^^

Letztendlich hat die ihren Char Transferiert :&#929;


----------



## Miso (23. Februar 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Wenn Du das meinst.....
> 
> Leute informiert Euch mal genauer über Mobbing und den Folgen, bevor Ihr hier Eure (teilweise menschen verachtenden) Ansichten postet.
> 
> Wo? SuFu google soll helfen!



Ok, vielleicht war das ein wenig missverständlich ausgedrückt.

Was ich meinte war folgendes: Mobbingopfer können in der Regel nichts dafür, dass sie gemobbt werden. Nur die eigene Wahrnehmung des eigentlichen Sachverhalts leidet oftmals darunter. Je länger so ein Mobbingzustand andauert, umso schwieriger wird es für die Person selbst, aus diesem Teufelskreis wieder raus zu kommen. D.h. wenn die Person sich nur auf andere verlässt (zB irgendwelche "überparteilichen" Schlichter), ist das eigentliche Problem damit nicht vorbei.

Es liegt an einem selbst, diese Situation zu verändern. Denn ändern kann man nur sich selbst und seine Einstellung, nicht den Agressor. Der muss selber zur Einsicht kommen.

Und falls Du mich weiterhin zitieren willst, dann reiss bitte nicht einzelne Sätze aus dem Zusammenhang und pick Dir die Sachen raus, die dir gefallen oder auch nicht. Und sei bitte demnächst so freundlich, und poste bitte deine eigene Meinung, warum zB etwas menschenverachtend ist. Sich dem Sachverhalt zu entziehen und wohlwollend mit hocherhobenem Zeigefinger Leuten die etwas anderer Meinung als Du sind zu erklären, sie mögen bitte erstmal googlen, bevor sie sich dazu äussern, find ich ziemlich frech.

Ich muss nicht googlen, um mich mit der Thematik zu befassen, da ich selber betroffen war. Aber ich muss mich ja nicht jedes mal selbst erklären, indem ich von meiner Vergangenheit berichte.


----------



## wass'n? (23. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:
			
		

> Also nochmal zu meinen Beispielen ganz oben. Ich kenne ein paar leute die waren allesamt mal in der gleichen Gilde will jetzt keine Namen nenn jedenfalls nach einiger zeit wechseltete einer die Gilde zu einer anderen die einer der besten auf dem Server war. Nach gewisser Zeit durfte er nicht mehr mitraiden Grund gabs keinen. Ende vom Lied er wechselte den Server dann natürlich wieder das gleich mit nen manderen passiert gleich gilde aber jetzt zur einer anderen guten gilde gewechselt und nach ner zeit durfte auch er nicht mehr weiterraiden grund unbekannt. Aber einige von der Gilde hatten auch die Leute gedroht. Leider hat auch er den Server gewechselt weils er nicht mehr ausgehalten hatte weil davor es von der alten Gilden Drohungen gab wegen Gildenwechsel. Der Grund war halt die Leute da haben sich auch in der Gilde beworben aber wurden nicht genommen das machte sie so neidisch das die leute in der alten gilde immer die leute von der neuen Gilde schlechten Ruf verpassten.
> 
> Ich sehe schon das Beispiel ist fast noch länger als die langfassung am anfang sry meine Kreataivität ist daran schuld
> 
> ...


Der ist echt gut!


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Oh ist das Peinlich beim lesen ich finde bei meinen ganzen posts so viele Rechtschreibfehler. Bitte mich deswegen mich nicht moppen.

Ich sollte mal wirklich zu einen Kreativen Beruf wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich sehe die meisten Mobbingofper kommen aus Gilden. Ist die Kommunikation heutzutage so eingeschränkt? Kann man seine Probleme heutzutage nicht einfach normal klären wie hier im Forum aber nö da wird gestritten zerfleischt und vieles mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (23. Februar 2009)

Es gibt so viele Sachen weswegen man gemobt wird:

man is hässlich,
kinder die sich toll finden mobben emos..oder punks..,
Homosexualität,
man kann nichts,
Spiele,
Neid,
Langeweile
und vieles mehr..

Generell versteh ich nicht wieso so ein Aufstant um "mobbing" gemacht wird, denn das war schon immer so nur hieß es dann hänseln oder ärgern und was weiss ich nicht was da hat sich kaum jemand drum gekümmert und jetzt wird überall berichtet wie schlimm es um das "mobbing" stehe...ist es etwas anderes nur weil man nen anderes Ausdruck benutzt???


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Der Grund ist halt man schaut immer Weg und Lacht noch nebenher das Opfer aus. 

Hat jemand von euch im rl jemals schon ein Mobbingopfer geholfen oder zur seite gestanden. Nun ich glaube nicht, ich denke die meisten schauen eher Weg und Lachen selbst das Mobbingopfer aus man will nicht riskieren selbst gemobbt zu werden.

Nur schade finde ich es das die meisten Lehrer in der Schule einfach wegschauen weil sie zu große Angst haben.


----------



## Dalrogh (23. Februar 2009)

WoW , mobbing , lachhaft!

Mobbing ist es wenn Du dich nicht entziehen kannst. WoW/Blizz gibt Dir da aber 1000Möglichkeiten...

Ich persönlich kann es nicht nachvollziehen das sich überhaupt jemand irgendwo irgendwie gemobbed fühlt...
Ansonsten ist bei ihm selbst wirklich was nicht richtig und er ist schon vorher ein Fall für den Psychologen(Weichei, Persönlichkeitsstörung, kein Selbstbewusstsein,...)
Und das is wie geschrieben einfach meine Persönliche Meinung...



P.S.





> Oh ist das Peinlich beim lesen ich finde bei meinen ganzen posts so viele Rechtschreibfehler. Bitte mich deswegen mich nicht moppen.
> 
> Ich sollte mal wirklich zu einen Kreativen Beruf wechseln.
> Ich sehe die meisten Mobbingofper kommen aus Gilden. Ist die Kommunikation heutzutage so eingeschränkt? Kann man seine Probleme heutzutage nicht einfach normal klären wie hier im Forum aber nö da wird gestritten zerfleischt und vieles mehr.



1.in einen kreativen Beruf wechseln?!   Man glaubt nicht mal das Du überhaupt schon die Schule verlassen hast (oder überhaupt betreten)
2. Sich für Rechtschreibfehler entschuldigen, dann nochn paar mehr dabei raushauen is scho geil... xD


----------



## lucifermaycry (23. Februar 2009)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> WoW , mobbing , lachhaft!



/sign
WoW ist ein Spiel. Wer es so ernst nimmt, dem ist sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen. Das nennt man dann realitätsverlust.


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es immer sehr schade das manche ein Wichtiges Thema dermaßen mit unnötigen posts verderben aber gut das ist ja auch ne Diskusion da ist es dann auch mal erlaubt.

Ich finde es zwar schön das es ein paar von euch nicht betroffen sind aber ich würde immer erst beide Seiten betrachten bevor ich Handle.


----------



## EricDraven1979 (23. Februar 2009)

Ich frag mich nur wie man jemanden "mobben" kann, wenn man die Person garnicht kennt bzw. nicht mal gesehen hat?!

Die Leute die andere Spieler aufgrund von schlechteren Equip oder Spielweise "mobben" sind in meinen Augen einfach nur Gaga und haben vergessen das es nur ein Spiel ist. 
Das sind dann meistens die, die im Real Life nix gebacken bekommen und sich so Ihren Frust von der Seele husten.

Einfach auf solche Tölpel nix geben und das Spiel weiter genießen. An der nächsten Ecke wartet dann schon der nächste nette Spieler/in der gerne hilft und weiß das es nur ein Spiel ist.


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (23. Februar 2009)

Was redest du da?

Mobbing Online? Wer sich online mobben lässt ist ja unglaublich armseelig, bzw. wie ist das überhaupt möglich?

Kannst ja einfach off gehen und leute die dich mobben ignorieren xD


----------



## Deanne (23. Februar 2009)

Durin-Baelgun schrieb:


> Was redest du da?
> 
> Mobbing Online? Wer sich online mobben lässt ist ja unglaublich armseelig, bzw. wie ist das überhaupt möglich?
> 
> Kannst ja einfach off gehen und leute die dich mobben ignorieren xD



Und wer solche saudämlichen Antworten schreibt, ist entweder komplett ahnungslos oder gnandelos ignorant. Aber hauptsache ein Post mehr. Hut ab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema:

Ich war selbst vor einiger Zeit auf meinem ehemaligen Server (ich verzichte an dieser Stelle bewusst auf genauere Details) Zeuge eines sehr unschönen Falls von "Mobbing". Damals gab es einen Spieler, der aufgrund einer geistigen Behinderung manchmal Probleme damit hatte, Ansagen beim ersten mal zu verstehen. Ich war gelegentlich mit ihm unterwegs und ich muss selbst zugeben, dass so etwas irgendwann nervt. Trotzdem sollte man auch solch einem Menschen eine Chance geben. Leider gab es auf dem Server einen Haufen Leute, die bei jeder Frage, die er in den LFG- oder Handels-Channel postete, mit Bemerkungen wie "Geht nicht mit dem Mongo!" oder "Scheiss Behindis!" reagierten. Da ich den Spieler mit der Zeit kennen und schätzen gelernt habe, hat mich das unglaublich wütend gemacht, aber scheinbar gehörte ich da zu einer Minderheit. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Wortführer gebannt worden sind, aber die Beschimpfungen wurden auch dadurch nicht wirklich weniger. Mittlerweile hat er den Server gewechselt und scheint recht glücklich zu sein, was mich sehr für ihn freut. Trotzdem sollte so etwas nicht geschehen.


----------



## Redryujin (23. Februar 2009)

ja sowas macht mich auch oft wütend wenn Leute , Leute moppen die sich nicht wehren können wie dein beispiel Deanne. Kannte auch mal jemanden der konnte nur mit einer Hand spielen da die andere ampudiert wurde wegen ner Krankheit. 

Manche finden sowas auch noch lustig Er konnte zwar nicht raiden und Gruppeninzen machen. Aber er hatte immer viel spass beim spielen wie mir scheint. Sowas macht mich irgendwie immer traurig wenn leute mit körperlichen Probleme trotzdem sich durchs Leben kämpfen.

PS. Körperlich Behinderte Leute gibts viele die auch WoW spielen nur werden sie das euch nie sagen. Also immer nachdenken bevor ihr jemanden zuflammt wegen schlechter dps, heilung, oder tanken.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (23. Februar 2009)

Wenn die Leute keine Eier in der Hose haben ihre Meinung durchzusetzen, sind sie selber schuld.
Ein gewisses Ego sollte man haben.


----------



## Miso (23. Februar 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute keine Eier in der Hose haben ihre Meinung durchzusetzen, sind sie selber schuld.
> Ein gewisses Ego sollte man haben.



Wenn die Leute kein Hirn im Kopf haben und trotzdem Müll schreiben, sind sie selber schuld.
Ein gewisses Maß an Intelligenz sollte man schon haben.

Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Ich glaube Du hast echt keinen Plan worum es hier geht.


----------



## Lwellewhyn (23. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele schon ein paar Jährchen Onlinespiele. Leider habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das alles was in der Realtität vorkommt, auch aufs virtuelle übertragen wird, oftmals sehr viel verstärkter und oft auch vollkommen unreflektiert, weil einfach gewisse Hemmungen fehlen, und man bestimmte Reaktionen nicht sehen kann.
Wenn man Mobbing anzeigen will, bedarf es immer einer Nachweismöglichkeit, und die ist nicht immer leicht gegeben. Was will man gegen den Rufmord im Handelschannel machen, wenn man gerade erst 80 geworden ist, und keine breite Gruppe hinter sich hat, zum GM gehen? Seinen Ruf verbessert man dadurch nicht
Natürlich spielen viele Spieler WoW und man ist selten auf den Servern alleine, und leider haben einige Spieler die Kommunikation vernachlässigt, und selbst wenn man das nicht hat, wie sind denn die Chancen bestimmte Dinge zu machen, wenn man vorher vorallem mit Gilde etc unterwegs war.
Letztenendes muss man sich dann mit Leuten abgeben die nicht das beste aus den Chars herausholen können oder wollen, weil einfach nix mehr übrig bleibt, also kann man dann auch gleich den Server wechseln.

Es gibt bei WoW Spielverderber, und ob man sich das Spiel verderben lässt oder nicht hängt eben nur zu einem Teil von einem selbst ab, selbst auf angeblich vollen Servern hat man nicht immer einen hinreichend großen Pool an Spielern um etwaige Ausgrenzungen durch eine Gilde z.b. zu kompensieren.

Es sind mehr als 10 Jahre die ich an Onlinespielen teilhabe, und ganz ehrlich so schlimm wie zur bei WoW war es bei keinem kommerziellen Spiel. Natürlich ein Abbild des eigenen sozialen Umgangs, aber leider auch ein Zeichen für Desinteresse oder Überforderung der GMs, und glaubt mir ich weis aus eigene Erfahrung von anderen Spielen wie hart das sein kann, und wie wenig Spaß das macht, aber das wäre deren Job.
Ich weis das Leben ist hart und wenn man im RL schon keine Rücksicht erfährt kann man VL wenigstens die Sau rauslassen, nur denkt dran, Ihr seid nicht dann zu weit gegangen wenn Ihr es meint, sondern wenn ein anderer es von Euch denkt, denn die Grenzen setzt immer das Gegenüber.

Viele der Kommentare die hier im Thread gefallen sind zeugen nicht gerade von einer geistigen Reife.


----------



## Miso (23. Februar 2009)

Lwellewhyn schrieb:


> Ich spiele schon ein paar Jährchen Onlinespiele. Leider habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das alles was in der Realtität vorkommt, auch aufs virtuelle übertragen wird, oftmals sehr viel verstärkter und oft auch vollkommen unreflektiert, weil einfach gewisse Hemmungen fehlen, und man bestimmte Reaktionen nicht sehen kann.
> Wenn man Mobbing anzeigen will, bedarf es immer einer Nachweismöglichkeit, und die ist nicht immer leicht gegeben. Was will man gegen den Rufmord im Handelschannel machen, wenn man gerade erst 80 geworden ist, und keine breite Gruppe hinter sich hat, zum GM gehen? Seinen Ruf verbessert man dadurch nicht
> Natürlich spielen viele Spieler WoW und man ist selten auf den Servern alleine, und leider haben einige Spieler die Kommunikation vernachlässigt, und selbst wenn man das nicht hat, wie sind denn die Chancen bestimmte Dinge zu machen, wenn man vorher vorallem mit Gilde etc unterwegs war.
> Letztenendes muss man sich dann mit Leuten abgeben die nicht das beste aus den Chars herausholen können oder wollen, weil einfach nix mehr übrig bleibt, also kann man dann auch gleich den Server wechseln.
> ...



Sehr schön geschrieben und gut zusammengefasst.


----------



## Deanne (24. Februar 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute kein Hirn im Kopf haben und trotzdem Müll schreiben, sind sie selber schuld.
> Ein gewisses Maß an Intelligenz sollte man schon haben.
> 
> Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Ich glaube Du hast echt keinen Plan worum es hier geht.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Solche pauschalisierenden "Ich bin es!"-Bemerkungen sollte man sich verkneifen, wenn man sich selbst nicht komplett lächerlich machen möchte.

@Lwellewhyn: Schönes Posting. Endlich mal jemand, dem es gelingt, sich niveauvoll und trotzdem treffend auszudrücken.


----------



## Enis1500 (24. Februar 2009)

Naja ich hab ein ähnliches thema grade gestern als ich mal wieder Warcraft 3 im battle net gespielt habe sah ich wie 3 leute versucht haben einen so richtig fertig zumachen mit spams beleidigungen usw. nach einer weile nervte das natürlich die anderen und die verteidigten den einen mit voller kraft und naja die 3 sind halt unterlegen gewesen und waren so schnell off da konnte man nicht mal ein spiel suchen so schnell ging das^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (24. Februar 2009)

Ich wurde noch nie im Spiel gemobbt, und wenn wer was "beleidigendes" gesagt hat war es meist ein Scherz.
Wenn jemand aber wirklich mal meinen sollte so etwas zu veranstalten, jeden Char auf /ignore und Ticket bis ers sein lässt.
Gut dass man mich nicht schlecht reden kann, weil ein gewisser Kern meines Servers mich kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal jedoch bin ich einer Gilde von Schulkameraden gejoined nunja am Ende war da wohl einer der mich net mochte und runtergemacht hat, naja ich brauch so was net und habs halt sein lassen bei denen.


----------



## Suki2000 (24. Februar 2009)

Ich kenns von der anfangszeit weil mir mal was passiert ist und da meinte nen Warri mich die ganze zeit öffentlich zu mobben ich habs irgendwan ignort und die Leute aufen server hats auch irgendwan gereicht^^ der wurde dann von niemand mehr für voll genommen . Aber schon arm wenn man selbst in nen Gesellschaftsspiel gemobbt werden muss . Die leute die sowas machen sollten das mal an eignen leib zu spüren bekommen und mal so richtig gemobbt werden.


P.s: ^^ ich hab gelernt drüber zu stehn^^


----------



## Suki2000 (24. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Der Grund ist halt man schaut immer Weg und Lacht noch nebenher das Opfer aus.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch im rl jemals schon ein Mobbingopfer geholfen oder zur seite gestanden. Nun ich glaube nicht, ich denke die meisten schauen eher Weg und Lachen selbst das Mobbingopfer aus man will nicht riskieren selbst gemobbt zu werden.
> 
> Nur schade finde ich es das die meisten Lehrer in der Schule einfach wegschauen weil sie zu große Angst haben.




Glaub mir ich kenne es zu gut .Früher hab ich mich über alles und jeden witzig gemacht nun bin ich dick und merk am eigenen Leib wie es ist gemobbt zu werden. Des weiteren macht es einen Menschen auf dauer kaputt seelisch wir körperlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgwath (24. Februar 2009)

> Wenn die Leute kein Hirn im Kopf haben und trotzdem Müll schreiben, sind sie selber schuld.
> Ein gewisses Maß an Intelligenz sollte man schon haben.
> 
> Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Ich glaube Du hast echt keinen Plan worum es hier geht.


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...

Es gibt immer unterschiedliche Typen von Menschen, die die sich flamen lassen und die die sich wehren.
Wen du als "Opfer" beklagst, dass sich ein selbstbewuster Spieler dazu äußert, dass er sich nicht flamen lassen würde und du seinen Post als uninteligenten Dünnpfiff abspeist, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft was du und die geistigen Tiefflieger die deinen Post auch noch gutheisen eigentlich in ihrem Kopf haben.


----------



## Redryujin (24. Februar 2009)

Ich frage mich auch meistens auch selbst. Ob Mobber oder Flammer auch ein schlechtes Gewissen haben und mal Nachdenken was sie gerade tun. 

Gibt ja auch manche die sich ja auch danach sich entschuldigen. Ist aber auch leiter sehr selten das sich jemand für seine Taten entschuldigt.

Hattet ihr auch schon mal ein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ihr jemanden gerade runtergemacht hattet?


----------



## Suki2000 (24. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch meistens auch selbst. Ob Mobber oder Flammer auch ein schlechtes Gewissen haben und mal Nachdenken was sie gerade tun.
> 
> Gibt ja auch manche die sich ja auch danach sich entschuldigen. Ist aber auch leiter sehr selten das sich jemand für seine Taten entschuldigt.
> 
> Hattet ihr auch schon mal ein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ihr jemanden gerade runtergemacht hattet?




Jo. Wenn man erstmal selbst als Mobber gemobbt wird dann merkt man was man anderen angetan hat ( sprech aus eigener erfahrung und hab mich bei denn Leuten auch entschuldigt,dazu dann erstmal richtig kennen gelernt und schätzen gelernt), oder wieso meint ihr gibts pls EMo´s? Die Gesellschaft geht denn Bach runter.


----------



## Nightwraith (24. Februar 2009)

Warum hab ich das Gefühl Redryujin ist Garrrs 2nd Buffed-Acc...


----------



## Borberat (24. Februar 2009)

MIMIMIMIMI =)

Also 1. muss man wenn man neu ist in ner Gilde damit rechnen nicht direkt überall mitzukönnen,
und des weiteren werden die Freaks schon irgendwas gemacht haben das sie "Überall" rausfliegen.
(Ja die meisten Subjektiven Egomanen sind sich keiner Schuld bewusst was nichts daran ändert das sie 
einfach unerträglich sind) und wer eine ätzende unfreundliche Nervensäge ist wird gekickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jeder der sich normal artikulieren kann und freundlich ist hat doch ein chilliges Leben in WoW...


----------



## Realtec (24. Februar 2009)

mobbing wird es überall geben, da kommt wohl niemand dran vorbei.
meißtens wird sowieso hinterrücks gelästert wer einmal bei manchen servern ins irc guckt, würde am liebsten den server wechseln


----------



## Miso (24. Februar 2009)

Morgwath schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
> 
> Es gibt immer unterschiedliche Typen von Menschen, die die sich flamen lassen und die die sich wehren.
> Wen du als "Opfer" beklagst, dass sich ein selbstbewuster Spieler dazu äußert, dass er sich nicht flamen lassen würde und du seinen Post als uninteligenten Dünnpfiff abspeist, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft was du und die geistigen Tiefflieger die deinen Post auch noch gutheisen eigentlich in ihrem Kopf haben.



Oh man...

Wenn das Leben doch so einfach wäre wie du dir das vorstellst. Ich geh in meinen Antworten (siehe die meine beiden anderen Posts dazu) primär von einer mobbing Situation aus. Mobbing ist immer systematisch und über einen längeren Zeitraum. Der oder diejenigen zielen darauf ab, durch falsche Anschuldigungen den gemobbten zB aus dem Betrieb oder ähnlichen rauszuekeln mit sehr bedenklichen Methoden. 

Wenn sich niemand hinter dich stellt und es alle stillschweigend hinnehmen, obwohl sie wissen, dass da nix wahres dran ist, meistens aus Angst vor ähnlichen Repressalien, dann kann derjenige noch soviel "Eier in der Hose haben", es wird sich an der Situation nichts ändern. Das ist einfach kein befriedigender Zustand.

Und ich lasse den Leuten sehr wohl ihre Meinung. Nur wehre ich mich dagegen, dass Leute einfach aus Geltungssucht immer ihren Senf zu einem Thema abgeben müssen, indem sie plakativ irgendeinen Post dazuschreiben, der nicht konstruktiv ist.

Stellst Du dich vor ein Mobbinopfer und sagst ihnm allen Ernstes:"Ist doch alles nicht so schlimm. Du hast halt einfach keine Eier in der Hose. Selbst Schuld!" Das heisst, du gibst dann dem gemobbten selber die Schuld an der ganzen Situation. Willst du mir das damit sagen?

Ich habe mich zu diesem Thema schon vorher etwas genauer geäußert und damit klar Stellung bezogen. Wenn Leute es versäumen, weil sie zu faul sind oder einfach nicht die Ahnung haben, ihren Post ausführlicher zu schreiben, dann hab ich sehr wohl das Recht, darauf einzugehen und auch nicht gut zu heissen.

Und mobbing kann aus selbstewussten Menschen ganz schnell psychische Krüppel machen. Die meisten "Opfer" werden mit der Zeit richtig krank dadurch. Denn beim Mobbing geht man nunmal (auch im strafrechtlichen Sinne) von einer Täter-Opfer Beziehung aus.

Und dem flamen kann man sich entziehen, indem man nicht drauf eingeht, einer mobbing Situation halt nicht - zumindestens nicht einfach so, wenn man bedenkt, dass zB weitreichende Konsequenzen folgen wie zB Arbeitslosigkeit oder ähnliches.

Denn Mobbingopfer wehren sich sehr wohl, nur macht das in den meisten Fällen die Situation noch schwieriger und schlimmer.

Also: erst denken, dann posten. Ist wie im richtigen Leben. Und hör auf mit diesen dummen "wenn man keine Ahnung hat..." - woher willst du das bitte beurteilen können, ob ich Ahnung habe.


----------



## Luxunce (24. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich "gemopped" (find das Wort zu krass für das was in WoW so standartmässig vorkommt) besser geflamed werde gibts ne ganz einfache Methode.

Provozier ihn solange bis er dich Verbal beleidigt dann einfach nen screen machen nen ticket schreiben und er hat nen 3 Tage Acc bann oder noch mehr.XD

ps: Ich wurde früher selber viel gemopped, mann hats halt nicht so einfach wenn man in nem Dorf aufwächst wo man der einzige Chinese (Ausländer,anders) ist. Musste mir mehrere Jahre hinüber diverse rassistische Beleidigungen anhören, von dem her bin ich fest überzeugt das in WoW gemopped werden kann aber es nicht in abartig krassen Formen stattfindet.
Aus dem Grunde das es immer noch den "Ausloggen" Button gibt, das geht in RL dann aber nicht so einfach.


----------



## Miso (24. Februar 2009)

Luxunce schrieb:


> Wenn ich "gemopped" (find das Wort zu krass für das was in WoW so standartmässig vorkommt) besser geflamed werde gibts ne ganz einfache Methode.
> 
> Provozier ihn solange bis er dich Verbal beleidigt dann einfach nen screen machen nen ticket schreiben und er hat nen 3 Tage Acc bann oder noch mehr.XD
> 
> ...



Da geb ich dir Recht. RL und ingame sind 2 verschiedene Welten, wobei sich die Qualitätet und Quantität oftmals unterscheiden. Nur weil wer wem nen dummen Spruch reindrückt, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass der jenige den anderen mobbt.

Aber ist es denn befriedigend als letzten Schritt den "Ausloggen" Button zu drücken, obwohl man selber nichts gemacht hat? Dann hat der andere ja praktisch gewonnen und sein Ziel erreicht.

Schwieriger wird es halt schon, wenn einer im Handelschannel Behauptungen aufstellt, die der Rest des Servers dann lesen kann und für "wahr" hinnimmt. Dann wird aus dem einzelnen Flame nämlich ein Mob, d.h. die anderen Spieler werden denjenigen unberechtigterweise meiden und machen die Situation dadurch noch schlimmer.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (24. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> ok das manches ist auch spass aber leute die so gemobbt werden das sie den server wechseln müssen finde ich dennoch sehr hart.
> 
> @post vor mir was meinst du mit Enter und komma Taste kaputt?



Das war doch nur eine typische "b1ubb-Antwort" - einfach ingnorieren.

Der hat den Knall noch nie gehört und meint grundsätzlich Fremde anpöbeln gehört zum guten Ton.

_Eigentlich ist sein Verhalten genau so mies wie das eines jeden anderen Mobbers._


----------



## Luxunce (24. Februar 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> Schwieriger wird es halt schon, wenn einer im Handelschannel Behauptungen aufstellt, die der Rest des Servers dann lesen kann und für "wahr" hinnimmt. Dann wird aus dem einzelnen Flame nämlich ein Mob, d.h. die anderen Spieler werden denjenigen unberechtigterweise meiden und machen die Situation dadurch noch schlimmer.



Jo klar das ist so aber wir könnten auch ma ne Umfrage starten wieviele leute den /2 Channel ernst nehmen.
Auf unserem Sever ist so das dort sowieso nur geflamed wird das liest man gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Miso (24. Februar 2009)

Luxunce schrieb:


> Jo klar das ist so aber wir könnten auch ma ne Umfrage starten wieviele leute den /2 Channel ernst nehmen.
> Auf unserem Sever ist so das dort sowieso nur geflamed wird das liest man gar nicht mehr.



Klar, der ist mittlerweile echt schwer zu lesen. Trotzalledem verbreitet sich "schlechte Werbung" viel schneller als gute sei es durch Gerüchte ("Ey, haste schon gehört, dass Spieler XY..." ) oder ähnliches.

Das Problem ist ja, dass auch wenn derjenige sich ausloggt, es wird trotzdem weiter geredet und gesponnen. Da hat man dann keinen Einfluß mehr drauf.


----------



## Quelharoka (24. Februar 2009)

Hm bei mir war das so üblich,war in einer Gruppe drinne für Auge der Ewigkeit dann kommt mein alter Gildenmeister von der Gilde in der ich drinne war und verlässt sofort danach die Gruppe,er sagte zu einem dann etwas,was er zitierte :Er ist ein unfähiges 13 jähriges Kind was keine Ahnung von WoW hat,ich hab mich danach sowas von totgelacht da es 2 dinge gab 1. er war mit mir noch nie in einer Ini,sprich er hat sich nur auf die Sachen verlassen die ihm einige leute gesagt haben und 2. es kommt nicht aufs Alter an ich hab es geschafft in 2 wochen von lvl 1 auf lvl 80 zu kommen und die Leute aus der Gruppe sahen das genau so das es nicht aufs Alter ankommt nur danach hat sich der ganze Raid aufgelöst da keiner mehr den Key hatte...


----------



## Luxunce (24. Februar 2009)

Miso schrieb:


> Klar, der ist mittlerweile echt schwer zu lesen. Trotzalledem verbreitet sich "schlechte Werbung" viel schneller als gute sei es durch Gerüchte ("Ey, haste schon gehört, dass Spieler XY..." ) oder ähnliches.
> 
> Das Problem ist ja, dass auch wenn derjenige sich ausloggt, es wird trotzdem weiter geredet und gesponnen. Da hat man dann keinen Einfluß mehr drauf.



Das ist das traurige an der gesellschafft.
Man kann es (meiner Meinung nach) mit einem ladder Turnier vergleichen, Sieg=mach etwas gutes 1 Sprosse rauf, Niederlage=Schlechte gerüchte/mann macht was doofes 10 Sprossen runter.

Und warum gibt es mitterweile al die Pannenshows?!
Weil isch die Menschheit gerne am Leid eines anderen ergötzt...


----------



## warhammerzwergmaschinist (24. Februar 2009)

bor wer sich über das thema geadanken macht ist für mich erst recht ein opfer und gehört meiner meinung nach auch gehörig gemobbt.

es gibt menschen die für dinge gemobbt werden für die sie nichts können und das ist miener meinung nach auch nicht ok aber wenn man ín WOW mit so einer scheiße kommt dan muss man einfach gemobbt werden. 

Ich musste erst lachen als ich das gelesen habe und dachte mir derjenige der das geschrieben hat der muss echt im RL auch jeden tag geschlagen werden. Wer sich darüber nur gedanken macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## Zeperus (24. Februar 2009)

Also *Ich* finde das gerade in MMORPG's Mobbing mit Ban bestraft werden aber wie schon gesagt wird das sehr schwer zu beweisen sein denn man könnte die Beweise genauso gut auch Fälschen. Naja da man  im Internet Völlig unerkannt bleibt, sollte man Igno Liste benutzen oder im Extremfall Nick und/oder Realm wechseln.

MFG

Zep.


----------



## Redryujin (24. Februar 2009)

Ist Onlinemopping eigentlich auch Strafbar? Wenn ja kann man doch solche Leute einfach mal anzeigen, sowas würde dann auch viele andere Mobbern abeschrecken. Daten kann man ja auch bei den Netzbetreibern holen lassen, mit einen richerlichen Beschluss.

Vorrausgesetzt sie sind nicht gefälscht.


----------



## Luxunce (24. Februar 2009)

Soviel ich weiss schon, aber mir ist kein Fall bekannt wo einer gebüsst worden ist dafür.
In RL kann die Strafe recht krass ausfallen,nach Schweizer Gesetz steht dir dann recht viel Geld zu.

ps: bin Schweizer von dem her kann, weiss ich nicht genau wie das bei in Deutschland gehandhabat wird.
Ich denk Miso kann dir da was dazu sagen.


----------



## Miso (24. Februar 2009)

warhammerzwergmaschinist schrieb:


> bor wer sich über das thema geadanken macht ist für mich erst recht ein opfer und gehört meiner meinung nach auch gehörig gemobbt.
> 
> es gibt menschen die für dinge gemobbt werden für die sie nichts können und das ist miener meinung nach auch nicht ok aber wenn man ín WOW mit so einer scheiße kommt dan muss man einfach gemobbt werden.
> 
> ...



Selfowned???


----------



## Redryujin (24. Februar 2009)

warhammerzwergmaschinist schrieb:


> bor wer sich über das thema geadanken macht ist für mich erst recht ein opfer und gehört meiner meinung nach auch gehörig gemobbt.
> 
> es gibt menschen die für dinge gemobbt werden für die sie nichts können und das ist miener meinung nach auch nicht ok aber wenn man ín WOW mit so einer scheiße kommt dan muss man einfach gemobbt werden.
> 
> ...



sry aber wenn ich sowas nur lese, da weißte wirklich nicht mehr was man sagen soll. Anscheinend löst du deine Problem gerne mit Gewalt.


----------



## Luxunce (24. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> sry aber wenn ich sowas nur lese, da weißte wirklich nicht mehr was man sagen soll. Anscheinend löst du deine Problem gerne mit Gewalt.


Ich denke er ist einer der gerne andere mobbt.
Vllt sogar einer von denen die abend zu 10 auf 1 losgehen und sich dann voll Krass finden, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Ich denke er kann einfach nicht argumentieren für ihn gibt es nur sau scheisse oder ich habs gewnd mehr nicht^^


----------



## Redryujin (24. Februar 2009)

Leider gibts nur zu viele Leute solcher Leute die irgendwas sinnloses schreiben müssen und dazu noch andere beleidigen müssen.


----------



## Luxunce (24. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Leider gibts nur zu viele Leute solcher Leute die irgendwas sinnloses schreiben müssen und dazu noch andere beleidigen müssen.


 Ich sage immer liebevoll das die ein stück vom Körper kompensieren müssen^^XD


----------



## Redryujin (24. Februar 2009)

Viele Onlinemobber scheinen im Realen Leben nicht ausgelastet zu sein. Sind wohl Leute denen extrem langweilig ist. Unser Herr Staat sollte mal solchen Leute eine Arbeit oder so was anbieten können, aber was macht er stattdessen?
Ja er steckt sich das Geld schön ein und ruiniert noch die Wirtschaft mit Absicht.

Wenn mir mal langweilig ist dann blase ich mir auch mal einen Luftballon auf und spiele mit dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . (nur ein satz um auf andere Gedanken zu kommen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (24. Februar 2009)

> Ich denke er ist einer der gerne andere mobbt.
> Vllt sogar einer von denen die abend zu 10 auf 1 losgehen und sich dann voll Krass finden, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
> 
> Ich denke er kann einfach nicht argumentieren für ihn gibt es nur sau scheisse oder ich habs gewnd mehr nicht^^



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Ich schätze mal, dass er einer derjenigen ist, der selbst mal gerne den coolen Macker raushängen lassen willn denn jeder mit ein wenig Krips im Hirn weiß, dass Mobbing im Internet ein ernszunehmendes Thema ist. Manche Leute sind eben nicht so "cool" und wissen sich zu wehren. Und so ein "harmloses" Internet-Mobbign hat schon so einige zum Selbstord getrieben (Ja, es stimmt echt ich kenne 2 Fälle in denen das geschehen ist undi ch glaube da gibt es noch weitaus mehr)!


----------



## Redryujin (24. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube auch Die Dunkelziffer liegt ganz weit hoch oben. Heutzutage wird man auch wirklich überall gemobbt. Sei es weil einen dein Gesicht den anderen nicht passt oder ob man sich nicht den anderen anpassen will.

Man siehts heutzutage auch in Großstädten wo die sogenannten Gruppen aus halbstarken Jugendliche durch die Gegend ziehen und die Einwohner *Tyraniesieren* (sry weiß nicht wie man das wort genau schreibt). 
Täglich kommt sowas im TV zu sehen.

Es gibt ja auch I-Net Seiten wo man seine Nachbarn irgendeinen schlechten Ruf verpassen kann war ja erst letztens eine Reportage im TV.
Das schlimme ist man kann dem nie entfliehen außer man bleibt nur noch Zuhause. Zum Glück lebe ich nicht in einer Großstadt.


----------



## Borberat (24. Februar 2009)

1. Mobbing im Internet ist ne tolle Sache, kaum mobbt dich jemand musst du nur 1 meter weiter nach rechts schauen und schon ist das Mobbing zuende. (Wer hier klagen will oder sonst was...???gehts noch?)
2. Mobbin durch Rufmord im allgemeinen kann fies sein, aber aber OHHHHH euch hat jemand nicht mit in den Raid genommmen!! 
   Dann wart ihr entweder zu unfreundliche, könnt es einfach nicht oder der Raidleader ist ein armes Würstchen! In keinem der 3 Fälle liegt Mobbing
   vor.
3. Wer sich umbringt weil er nicht mit Raiden darf und seine Gildenmitglieder sooo gemein sind... soll ers halt machen, wenn das die grundlegenden Kriterien sind verpasst er/sie eh nicht viel! Tausende Menschen verhungern jede Minute, und euer Problem ist ein Spiel...
4. WENN (was mir unvorstellbar ist) wirklich jemand von einem ganzen Server gemobbt wird (also Menschen die sich untereinander nicht kennen)
    sollte sich mal fragen WARUM ;?) Nach der Beantwortung dieser Frage den Server wechseln und sich vielleicht mal normal verhalten!


5  WAS FÜR EIN BEHÄMMERTES THEMA!!!!!!! WER NETT IST WIRD NICHT GEMOBBT WER SHICE IST HATS HALT NICHT ANDERS VERDIENT!

(Dieser Post bezieht sich auf den TE, RUFMORD von realen Personen im Internet ist was ganz anderes und kann im Realen Leben Schaden... aber wenn jemand deinen Schurken nicht mag...)


----------



## Miso (24. Februar 2009)

Hier der Wiki Link, falls wer Interesse zu dem Thema hat.

Cyber Mobbing

Letztes Jahr hat sich unter anderem die koreanische Schauspielerin Choi Jin-sil das Leben genommen, weil in koreanischen Blogs übelste Verleumdungen über sie verbreitet wurden. Das ist in Korea ein ziemliches Problem und hat dort schon die Politik auf den Plan gerufen. Wer mehr zu dem Thema wissen möchte, kann gern mal googlen oder fängt einfach hier mal mit an.


----------



## P-bibi (24. Februar 2009)

> 2. Mobbin durch Rufmord im allgemeinen kann fies sein, aber aber OHHHHH euch hat jemand nicht mit in den Raid genommmen!!
> Dann wart ihr entweder zu unfreundliche, könnt es einfach nicht oder der Raidleader ist ein armes Würstchen! In keinem der 3 Fälle liegt Mobbing
> vor.



Eben wie du selbst sagst DAS ist kein Fall von Mobbing! Extremes Mobbing zieht sich über einen langen Zeitraum hinweg. Außerdem lassen bei diesen Fällen die Mobber nicht locker fangen erst nur im Internet an zu mobben und dann auch noch im Realen Leben und versuch dich da gegen zu wehren also schreib doch einmal was anständiges!



> 5 WAS FÜR EIN BEHÄMMERTES THEMA!!!!!!! WER NETT IST WIRD NICHT GEMOBBT WER SHICE IST HATS HALT NICHT ANDERS VERDIENT!



Okay, dann wären wir ja laut dir berechtigt DICH zu mobben, denn du verhälts dich gerade sehr scheiße!


----------



## Luxunce (24. Februar 2009)

@borberat
wegen WoW mobbing hat sich wohl noch niemand das leben genommen (oder sehr sehr wenige).
Cyboemobbing kann aber verheerende folgen haben da im Internet ein "bischen" mehr Leute sind als in ner Schulklasse oder in deiner Firma, und da kann  das sensible Menschen hart treffen.


----------



## Miso (24. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> 5  WAS FÜR EIN BEHÄMMERTES THEMA!!!!!!! WER NETT IST WIRD NICHT GEMOBBT WER SHICE IST HATS HALT NICHT ANDERS VERDIENT!
> 
> (Dieser Post bezieht sich auf den TE, RUFMORD von realen Personen im Internet ist was ganz anderes und kann im Realen Leben Schaden... aber wenn jemand deinen Schurken nicht mag...)



Wenn es Dir nicht gefällt, warum schreibst du dann etwas dazu? Und deine Aussage "wer nett ist wird nicht gemobbt" ist nichts weiter als ein verzweifelter Versuch deine abstrusen Theorien irgendwie zu rechtfertigen.

Sicherlich muss man unterscheiden zwischen mobbing und dummen Sprüche. Es ist auch kein mobbing, nur weil mal wer nicht zum Raid mitgenommen wird.

Aber dass du der Meinung bist, Leute hätten es verdient gemobbt zu werden (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), ist nur ein weiteres Zeugnis deiner etwas verdrehten Ansicht zu dem doch sehr komplexen Thema "Schuld und Strafe".


----------



## Luxunce (24. Februar 2009)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Okay, dann wären wir ja laut dir berechtigt DICH zu mobben, denn du verhälts dich gerade sehr scheiße!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (24. Februar 2009)

Hehe 

1. JA, ihr dürftet mich mobben weil ich mich scheiße verhalten habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Ja das mein ich doch... hier schreibt irgendwer "Oh ich darf nicht mitraiden und ich wurde aus der Gilde geworfen"
und dann mosern alle wie schlimm internet mobbing ist.

Der Zusammenhang fehlt einfach, was der Thread Eröffner hier schreibt ist kein mobbing!
Und ja gegen Internetmobbing sollte man juristisch vorgehen, da gibt es ja mittlerweile schon mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Aber das worüber von Anfang an diskutiert wird IST kein Mobbing!
Und ich finde nicht das man Echtes Mobbing durch so eine Schrottgeschichte runterspielen sollte.


Jetzt mehr klar geworden was ich oben etwas überspitzt ausdrücken wollte ;?)


----------



## P-bibi (24. Februar 2009)

> Hehe
> 
> 1. JA, ihr dürftet mich mobben weil ich mich scheiße verhalten habe wink.gif
> 2. Ja das mein ich doch... hier schreibt irgendwer "Oh ich darf nicht mitraiden und ich wurde aus der Gilde geworfen"
> ...



Sein Beispiel ist vielleicht ein schlechtes, aber wenn du dir vielleicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen hättest wüsstest du, dass das Thema schon viel weiter vertieft wurde. Wir diskutieren eigentlich alle, außer dir, über Internet-Mobbing in Allgemeinen.


----------



## Borberat (24. Februar 2009)

Alles was ich gelesen habe waren Aussagen wie "Mobbing jetzt auch in WoW" "Gr0ße Gilden betreuen ihre Spieler Besser"
"ja ich durfte auch mal nicht mit in nen Raid!!!"

(Ja ich hab nicht ewig zeit und nur bis seite 7 oder so gelesen)
dann sap ich auf die letzte Seite schau mir das an uns seh hier Beispiele wo Leute sich umbringen eben weil sie
übers Internet im Realen Leben gemobbt werden und da ist mir halt der Kragen geplatzt sowas gleichzusetzten =)

Sorry an die die das Thema bereits gewechselt haben,
aber ganz klares "KOMMT MAL KLAR" an alle die das immernoch auf WoW beziehen  =)


----------



## Thornbearer (24. Februar 2009)

1. Wer Spaß dran hat, anderen den Spaß zu verderben, hat das Prinzip von WoW nicht erkannt und hat in Azeroth auch nichts verloren!

2. Der Gilden- und/oder Raidleiter, der Mobbing zulässt, hat ebenfalls nichts auf dem Kasten und einen wichtigen Bestandteil seiner Aufgaben verfehlt!

3. Wer meint, Schwächen anderer auszunutzen und sie gegen andere einzusetzen sollte mir besser nicht über den Weg laufen.... (!)


Dummheit kann an leider nicht verbieten, denn Dummheit ist ein Menschenrecht -.-


----------



## P-bibi (24. Februar 2009)

> Alles was ich gelesen habe waren Aussagen wie "Mobbing jetzt auch in WoW" "Gr0ße Gilden betreuen ihre Spieler Besser"
> "ja ich durfte auch mal nicht mit in nen Raid!!!"
> 
> (Ja ich hab nicht ewig zeit und nur bis seite 7 oder so gelesen)
> ...



Hmpf...ich erkläre es nochmal deutlicher:
Also nehmen wir an Leute werden übers Internet gemobbt (ich rede jetzt *allgemein* davon! Dann kriegen sie irgendwo die Adresse Telefonnummer etc. der Person raus. Nun fangen sie an diese Person übers Telefon, Briefe etc. zu mobben! Vielleicht, das weiß ich nicht (!), kann es in einigen Fällen auch dazu kommen, dass die Person nicht nur in der "Öffentlichkeit" von WoW oder ettlichen Foren angeprangert wird, sondern auch im echten Leben. Vielleicht könnte sich jemand in einer Wochenpost oder ähnlichem für ein wenig Geld das Recht erkaufen einen Beitrag zu verfassen und ihn darüber in gerade so indirekter und angebrachter Weise, dass dieser Beitrag auch gedruckt wird. 

Das letzte ist reine *Spekulation*


----------



## P-bibi (24. Februar 2009)

> 1. Wer Spaß dran hat, anderen den Spaß zu verderben, hat das Prinzip von WoW nicht erkannt und hat in Azeroth auch nichts verloren!
> 
> 2. Der Gilden- und/oder Raidleiter, der Mobbing zulässt, hat ebenfalls nichts auf dem Kasten und einen wichtigen Bestandteil seiner Aufgaben verfehlt!
> 
> ...



Juhu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Endlich mal jemand der den Nagel auf den Kopf trifft in Beziehung auf WoW!


----------



## Borberat (24. Februar 2009)

Was möchstest du mir jetzt damit sagen?

Ich hab jetzt 50 Mal geschrieben "ja Mobbing im Intennet ist ein ernstzunehmendes Thema aber nicht innerhalb von WoW..."

Und solange das Thema innerhalb von WoW bleibt ist es nicht mehr als ein bischen rumgezicke....

Das man auch wenn man will den Namen eines WoW Spieler rausbekommt ist mir schon klar, aber welcher Minderbem*** Vollidiot
sucht denn bitte die Daten eines WoW Spielers raus um ihn auch im Realen Leben zu terrorisieren?
Das es da dann aufhört ist mir auch klar -.-

ACH!! Du bist ein Todestritter! ;o)) Na das erklärt alles ^^


----------



## P-bibi (24. Februar 2009)

> Was möchstest du mir jetzt damit sagen?
> 
> Ich hab jetzt 50 Mal geschrieben "ja Mobbing im Intennet ist ein ernstzunehmendes Thema aber nicht innerhalb von WoW..."
> 
> ...



Mobbing ist ein Teil der Meinungsfreiheit, die ein Bürger in der Bundesrepublik hat, aber ich finde, dass es gegen die allgemeine Moral der Bevölkerung spricht und auch aus WoW rausgehalten werde sollte.

Hmm..und mit dem Todesritter tut eig. nichts zur Sache, weil ich wieder zu WAAAGH!Hammer zurückgekehrt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (24. Februar 2009)

Nochmals zum ersten Thread von mir.

Also zwei Spieler der Gilde xyz wechseln zur Gilde abc (Gilde xyz mittelmäßige Gilde, gilde abc profigilde).

Einige Spieler der Gilde xyz haben dafür gesorgt durch schlechte Verleumdungen/Schlechten Ruf das die zwei Spieler in der Gilde abc nicht mehr mitraiden durfte.

Grund: Diese Spieler haben sich selbst in der Gilde abc beworben wurde aber abgelehnt. Da sie es nicht ertragen konnten das die zwei spieler genommen wurden haben sich sozusagen dafür gerecht.

Und da war meine Frage wer ist so vor Neid zerfressen das er andere Spieler einen schlechten Ruf zuteilt. Hab aber schon gehört es soll noch mehr Fälle geben.

So dann habe ich noch ein zweites Beispiel mit der jungen Dame gegeben weil viele Männer so gemein zu ihr waren. Nur weil sich viele Männer sich nicht sexuell zufrieden fühlen.


----------



## Miso (24. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Was möchstest du mir jetzt damit sagen?
> 
> Ich hab jetzt 50 Mal geschrieben "ja Mobbing im Intennet ist ein ernstzunehmendes Thema aber nicht innerhalb von WoW..."



Wie untermauerst du denn jetzt deine Behauptung, dass es in WoW kein mobbing gibt? Oder meinst du mobbing in WoW sei net ernstzunehmen, wenn dieses der Fall sein sollte, auch bitte eben ausführen. Weil es wird ja nun nicht dadurch wahrer, dass du dich immer wiederholst. Menschen verstehen einen Sachverhalt auch nicht besser, nur weil man schreit.


----------



## Borberat (24. Februar 2009)

Gut erkannt deswegen formuliere ich es jedesmal anders...

Was ist denn daran nicht zu verstehen??
Du zitierst den 1. Satz, hast du den 2. auch gelesen?

Solange das "Mobbing" ausschließlich in WoW stattfindet ist es in meinen Augen kein Mobbing,
der Aggressor greift dein virtuelles ich an, hast du damit ein Problem, schau Fernsehn und höre auf zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UND NUN! HIER MEINE FINALE AUSSAGE! Alles was !ausschließlich! im Spiel passiert IST kein Mobbing,
und um echte Mobbingopfer nicht lächerlich darzustellen hört bei sowas auch bitte auf es so zu nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sogar wenn alle auf dem Server dich hassen, ein Server sind ein paar tausend Leute, wenn die dich alle hassen wirst du schon irgendeinen Grund dazu geliefert haben. Und solange dich nur einige dumm anquatschen... "Ingo List FTW"


----------



## Borberat (24. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Nochmals zum ersten Thread von mir.
> 
> Also zwei Spieler der Gilde xyz wechseln zur Gilde abc (Gilde xyz mittelmäßige Gilde, gilde abc profigilde).
> 
> ...




Klare Lage:

ABC ist keine Pro Gilde weil die selber schauen würden was welcher Spieler kann und sich nicht von dummen Sprüchen beeindrucken lassen.
Die sexuell unbefriedigten Männer sollten weniger Geld für WoW ausgeben und es mal im Bordell versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZU BEIDEN: Beides KEIN Mobbing... , beides auch nicht nett, aber beides ist kein mobbing (weil kein Angriff auf die Reale Person)
(Ausser vllt bei der Frau, die wird ja schon direkt beleidigt, aber da sollte man sich trotzdem nichts draus machen und man kann der Sache einfach aus dem Weg gehen)


----------



## Deanne (24. Februar 2009)

Morgwath schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
> 
> Es gibt immer unterschiedliche Typen von Menschen, die die sich flamen lassen und die die sich wehren.
> Wen du als "Opfer" beklagst, dass sich ein selbstbewuster Spieler dazu äußert, dass er sich nicht flamen lassen würde und du seinen Post als uninteligenten Dünnpfiff abspeist, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft was du und die geistigen Tiefflieger die deinen Post auch noch gutheisen eigentlich in ihrem Kopf haben.



Was wir in unseren Köpfen haben? Unter anderem Sozialkompetenz. Das ist das, was bei den meisten hier ganz hinten in der Ecke herumliegt und nur selten benutzt wird, weil die Funktionen "Coolness" und "Sprücheklopferei" schon alle Ressourcen aufbrauchen.

Und wer hat hier eigentlich davon gesprochen, dass jeder, der Mobbing ernst nimmt und verurteilt, selbst Opfer ist? Da ich mich von deiner hochqualifizierten Bezeichnung "Tiefflieger" auch selbst angesprochen fühle, möchte ich mich dazu gerne noch mal ausführlich äußern. 

Das von Morwath zitierte Posting hat in meinen Augen nichts damit zu tun, dass er zum Ausdruck bringen will, selbst zu selbstbewusst zu sein, um sich mobben zu lassen. Meiner Meinung nach verurteilt er andere Mobbing-Opfer mit seiner Aussage als schwach, armselig und gibt ihnen selbst die Schuld an ihrer Situation. Und GENAU DAS regt mich tierisch auf. Hast du schon mal direkt mit Mobbing und seinen Folgen zu tun gehabt? Ich mache zur Zeit ein Lehramts-Praktikum an einem Gymnasium und ich kriege jeden Tag mit, wie junge Menschen in kürzester Zeit vom selbstbewussten, fröhlichen Teenager zu einem zurückgezogenen Häufchen Elend werden, weil sie immer wieder die grundlose Ablehnung ihrer Mitschüler erfahren müssen. Durch den Kontakt mit Beratungslehrern habe ich oft mitbekommen, welche seelischen Schäden so etwas anrichten kann und ich glaube nicht, dass es sich in einem Online-Spiel anders verhält. BIN ICH EIN TIEFFLIEGER, WEIL ICH ES NICHT OKAY FINDE, AUF SCHWÄCHEREN HERUMZUHACKEN? Mobbing-Opfer sind nur sehr selten schuld an ihrer Situation. Meist sind es Leute, die etwas schüchterner und sensibler sind und sich deshalb nur schlecht wehren können. Aber ist das ein Grund, es gutzuheißen, solche Menschen auszuschliessen und zu bespucken? Es gibt viel zu wenig Leute, die Sozialkompetenz zeigen und den Opfern von Mobbing eine helfende Hand reichen und wenn ich dann solch einen Mist lese, dann platzt mir der Kragen. Mobbing ist ein immer größer werdendes Problem - ob nun Online oder im RL - und das liegt nicht nur an denen, die mobben, sondern auch an den feigen Mitläufern, die mitlachen oder weggucken.


----------



## P-bibi (24. Februar 2009)

> Sogar wenn alle auf dem Server dich hassen, ein Server sind ein paar tausend Leute, wenn die dich alle hassen wirst du schon irgendeinen Grund dazu geliefert haben. Und solange dich nur einige dumm anquatschen... "Ingo List FTW"



Es gibt auch so genannte *"Gerüchte"*, auch diese können fatale Folgen haben.

Ein Zitat von Wikipedia:


> Das Gerücht wurzelt in einer stark subjektiv gefärbten Wahrnehmung, in einer Vermutung, einem Missverständnis oder auch einer boshaften Absicht seines Schöpfers oder seiner Schöpferin und wird von ihnen und durch weitere Personen über Klatsch und Tratsch verbreitet und so in die Welt gesetzt, ggf. auch in den Massenmedien.


----------



## apu. (24. Februar 2009)

Die Leute, die es nötig haben in nem Computerspiel zu mobben, sind im RL die größten Idioten. Hauptsache im anonymen Netz andere fertig machen, meist ohne Grund. Wahrscheinlich sind die 30, Jungfrau, hässlich und fett. Schwachmaten ey! Keine Eier um im RL was zu starten aber in nem PC Spiel grundlos Leute fertigmachen..


----------



## Redryujin (24. Februar 2009)

So wenn man ne Frau ist und man von Männern Tag für Tag sexuell belästigt wird soll man dann das aktzeptieren, auch wenn es mehrere sind nicht nur einer?`@ Boberat

Klar igno und ticket helfen aber bei manchen fällen gehts auch mal so weit das sich solche leute mit gästeaccount weiterhelfen. Und was soll Blizz da machen Gästeaccount bannen? Nun da nimmt sich der einfach einen neuen Gästeacc. 

Ok das ist jetzt ein sehr hartes Beispiel aber es ist schon vorgekommen. Ganz besonders ist es hart wenn man in der Schule gemobbt wird wegen ausländerhass usw und alle da auch WoW spielen und es dann Virtuell auch weitergeht.


----------



## Miso (24. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Gut erkannt deswegen formuliere ich es jedesmal anders...
> 
> Was ist denn daran nicht zu verstehen??
> Du zitierst den 1. Satz, hast du den 2. auch gelesen?
> ...



Ja den zweiten hab ich auch gelesen, darum war es mir nicht klar. Ich kann deine Argumentation aber nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wenn sich jemand gemobbt fühlt, dann ist es erstmal per definition mobbing. Wir reden hier nicht von "du kacknoob" oder so, sondern von etwas ignoranteren Dingen.

Angenommen, jemand wird von einem Teil der Community gemieden, weil etwas über sein Verhalten (unabhängig davon, ob es wahr ist oder nicht) ingame erzählt wird, er hätte vielleicht dieses und jenes gemacht. Alleine durch diese Ausgrenzung findet schon eine Art von mobbing statt. Nehmen wir weiterhin an, diese Person hat nix gemacht, nur eine einzelne Gruppierung verbreitet aus unerfindlichen Gründen Dinge, die nicht zutreffen. Diese werden aber von der Community als wahr empfunden. Wie mag sich derjenige denn fühlen, wenn ihn zB keiner mit wo hinnimmt mit der Begründung, Person xy hätte ja erzählt dass dieses oder jenes stattgefunden hat. Woher nimmst du dir dann das Recht zu behaupten, dieser Spieler darf sich net gemobbt fühlen, weil es ja nur ein ingame char ist und nicht im RL passiert ist? Immerhin sitzt hinter diesem Charakter ein Mensch, der Gefühle hat. Ein Char hat keine Gefühle, das stimmt. Aber die Person, die dahinter sitzt schon. Nur wird das von vielen hier anscheinend ausgeblendet.

Du untermauerst jetzt aber deine Aussage mit folgender Begründung "wenn die dich alle hassen wirst du schon irgendeinen Grund dazu geliefert haben". Das ist, finde ich zumindestens, zu simpel gedacht. Ergo ist wieder das "Opfer" schuld. Die Täter haben nen Freifahrtschein. Und nur dadurch, dass ein Großteil der Spieler nun eine bestimmte Person hasst, wird es dadurch auch nicht wahrer und legetimiert deren Verhalten.

Und in Zeiten, wo man neben WoW noch im TS oder Vent rumhängt, wrd die ganze Sache noch komplizierter. Denn dort findet eine Kommunikation zwischen den Menschen, und nicht zwischen den einzelnen Chars statt. Genauso gut könnte man behaupten, Telefonterror wäre ja nur virtuell, da ja das Telefon als Medium dient und einem das nicht von Angesicht zu Angesicht erzählt wird. Und wenn dich halt ganz viele Leute anrufen und zur Sau machen, dann hat der denen halt schon nen guten Grund dafür geliefert und ist ergo selber Schuld. Kann sich ja ne neue Telefonnummer geben lassen.

In meinen Augen hat deine Argumentation also keine richtige Grundlage. Es ist deine Meinung, die sei dir gegönnt, aber richtig muss sie deshalb nun auch nicht sein.


----------



## P-bibi (24. Februar 2009)

> Die Leute, die es nötig haben in nem Computerspiel zu mobben, sind im RL die größten Idioten. Hauptsache im anonymen Netz andere fertig machen, meist ohne Grund. Wahrscheinlich sind die 30, Jungfrau, hässlich und fett. Schwachmaten ey! Keine Eier um im RL was zu starten aber in nem PC Spiel grundlos Leute fertigmachen..


Okay zwar ein wenig "hart" ausgedrückt, aber vermutlich nur die Wahrheit.


----------



## Borberat (24. Februar 2009)

LIEBER KLUGSCHEISSER! =)
Ich weiss was ein Gerücht ist und es wurden schon lustigste in die Welt gesetzt über mich und 
trotzdem hab ich eine Ignoliste von nur 4 Leuten und auch sonst niemanden der in 4 Jahren WoW 
Ärger mit mir sucht =)

"In jedem Gerücht steckt ein Fünkchen Wahrheit" kannst ja bei Wiki schauen was man dir dazu erklärt...

Ich interessiere mich nicht für "OMG XYZ ist ein NINJAAA!" oder sonstige schrottsprüche
und wer sich sowas zu herzen nimmt... selber Schuld

OMG und wer von Gasteaccounts zugespammt wird sollte mal laut lachen und sich denken wie arm Leute sind 
wenn ihr einziges Lebensziel daraus besteht jemandem auf den Sack zu gehen^^


MERCI @ ALL, ich hab meine Aggros für heute abgebaut und gehe jetzt chillig zocken auf einem Server wo so seltsame Dinge Gott 
sei dank nicht vorkommen oder man sie einfach nicht wahrnimmt...


----------



## P-bibi (24. Februar 2009)

> LIEBER KLUGSCHEISSER! =)
> Ich weiss was ein Gerücht ist und es wurden schon lustigste in die Welt gesetzt über mich und
> trotzdem hab ich eine Ignoliste von nur 4 Leuten und auch sonst niemanden der in 4 Jahren WoW
> Ärger mit mir sucht =)
> ...



Langsam kommt es mir so vor als wenn du einer der "Mobber" bist. Und nein nicht in jedem Gerücht steckt ein Fünkchen Wahrheit! Du willst dir ja jetzt nur wieder deine schlechte belegte Argumentation ins rechte Licht rücken.


----------



## Borberat (24. Februar 2009)

Ist deine besser ;?)

Schau dir mal deine Posts durch, ich versuche wenigstens mich zu erklären, 
ausser einen Copy Paste Satz von Wiki kriegst du ja nicht hin^^


----------



## Borberat (24. Februar 2009)

Und jetzt bin ich ein Mobber weil ich diskutiere ^^

*lach*

gut das erklärt warum in "deinem" WoW viel mehr Mobber sind als in "meinem" WoW =)

Naja wie auch immer, regt euch nicht so sehr auf das ist schlecht für den Blutdruck und dann gewinnt der Ally! ;-p


----------



## Borberat (24. Februar 2009)

Sry doppelpost


----------



## P-bibi (24. Februar 2009)

Hmm.. ich glaube darauf muss ich jetzt nicht weiter eingehen oder? Und wenn du in der Schule aufgepasst hättest, wüsstest du, dass Zitate sehr wohl als Argument eingesetzt werden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## P-bibi (24. Februar 2009)

> Und jetzt bin ich ein Mobber weil ich diskutiere ^^
> 
> *lach*
> 
> ...



Lies doch einfach mal was für einen Bockmist du schreibst, da kann man nur auf solche Gedanken kommen.

Du bist kein Mobber, nur weil du diskutierst, nur es kommt darauf an wie du im Bezug auf das Thema diskutierst.


----------



## Borberat (24. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab jetzt Feierabend ^^


----------



## Miso (24. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> MERCI @ ALL, ich hab meine Aggros für heute abgebaut und gehe jetzt chillig zocken auf einem Server wo so seltsame Dinge Gott
> sei dank nicht vorkommen oder man sie einfach nicht wahrnimmt...



Soll ich dich allen Ernstes nach diesm Post noch für voll nehmen? Schön, dass du zumindestens deine Aggro abgebaut hats (anscheinend durch deine Posts hier). Aber immerhin disqualifizierst du dich ja selber, indem du ja sagst:"...wo so seltsame Dinge Gott sei dank nicht vorkommen oder *man sie einfach nicht wahrnimmt...*".

Genau, man WILL sie nicht wahrnehmen, da sie mit normalen zwischenmenschlichen Verhalten nicht koform gehen. Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass es sie nicht gibt und sie auch nicht auf deinem Server stattfinden.

Und nur dadurch, dass du deine Ansichten zum Teil GROSS SCHREIBST, werden sie auch nicht besser.


----------



## Borberat (24. Februar 2009)

^^ Solange es nur IG ist halte ich alle die das fertig macht für Weicheier und Mimosen =)

So, da könnt ihr euch ja den Rest des Abends drüber aufregen ;p


----------



## Redryujin (24. Februar 2009)

Namenänderung hilft leider in solchen Fällen meist auch nie. Kannte mal jemanden der hat mal seinen Namen geändert wegen schlechten Ruf.

Das dumme war nur statt bei den anderen das sich der Name aus FS liste/ Igno Liste oder Briefe löscht hatte sich da nur der Name geändert. Tja aus der Traum vom Neuen Leben.

Mein Tipp: Seit ihr Mobbing Opfer und wollt euch ihr entziehen dann ändert euren Namen nicht, das ist nur rausgeschmissenes Geld. Das hält ein paar Tage spätestens dann merken alle das dus wieder bist nur mit geändertem Namen.


----------



## Miso (24. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> ^^ Solange es nur IG ist halte ich alle die das fertig macht für Weicheier und Mimosen =)
> 
> So, da könnt ihr euch ja den Rest des Abends drüber aufregen ;p


Ich rege mich gar nicht über dich und deine verzweifelten Versuche auf, deine zum Teil in sich unlogischen Aussagen vor der Community hier zu rechtfertigen. Ich hab andere Sachen in meinem Leben zu tun.

Und wolltest du nicht schon längst wo chillig zocken? Benutze also bitte nicht wieder irgendwelche rhetorischen Druckmittel wie FINALE AUSAGE, wenn du dich eh nicht daran hälst.


----------



## Redryujin (24. Februar 2009)

WoW das nenne ich mal ne Diskussion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Sabrina1 (24. Februar 2009)

Hat vieles mit Neid zu tun der eine gönnt den anderen nichts,dabei erreicht man doch die Ziele die man sich steckt früher
oder Später.Außerdem weiß man auch nicht ob die Erfolge des anderen alles auf ehrliche Weise erspielt sind.Die,.. die größte Klappe (hatte mal in eine Raidgilde gespielt)hatten,haben sich das alles auf unfaires Weise erspielt.

LG


----------



## Redryujin (24. Februar 2009)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Hat vieles mit Neid zu tun der eine gönnt den anderen nichts,dabei erreicht man doch die Ziele die man sich steckt früher
> oder Später.Außerdem weiß man auch nicht ob die Erfolge des anderen alles auf ehrliche Weise erspielt sind.Die,.. die größte Klappe (hatte mal in eine Raidgilde gespielt)hatten,haben sich das alles auf unfaires Weise erspielt.
> 
> LG




wie ist das gemeint mit Unfair erspielt?


----------



## arkturus (24. Februar 2009)

Curentix schrieb:


> Hä? Komma und Enter Taste kaputt?



womit wir auch direkt beim thema wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabrina1 (24. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> wie ist das gemeint mit Unfair erspielt?



Naja die Leute waren stolz wie Oskar wie sie ein Boss legten.Doch ist dieser Erfolg nicht erschlichen wenn man sich Gold
bestellt um etweilige Farmarbeit zu reduzieren?das meine ich damit.Nun ja jeder hat seine eigene Enstellung dazu.

MFG


----------



## Redryujin (24. Februar 2009)

ja finde das auch blöd mit dem Goldkauf um sich dann von anderen Gilden ziehen zu lassen für das gekaufte Gold um an Equip zu kommen.


----------



## nemø (24. Februar 2009)

Also 
Ich muss mal sagen 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyber-Mobbing ist schlimm
Normales Mobbing ist schlimm ( selbst erlebt)
Aber in einem Spiel wo es "nichts" reelles zu greifen gibt auser der tastatur und dem Preis wenn man beim arena-tunier gewinnt(gibt es da geldgewinne) ist dieses mobbing nicht durchsetzbar 
wenn man eingespielt ist hat man "freunde" die mit einem raiden
wenn nicht verliert man wirklich nichts wenn man den server wechselt, einen neuen char erstellt ( am besten nicht wenn amn vorher karl hies, kârl)
Ich weiß das mobbbing schlimm ist da ich es selber erlebt habe aber ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das mann bei einem virtuellen pixel-orc Herzschmerz bekommt ihn zu löschen (unnötig, man kann ja noch on für goldtransfer usw.) oder ihn kaltzustellen 

ps kaltstellen ist gut dann evelt amn n neuen hoch und spielt dann wieder auf dem alten meistens ist man dann schon vergessen worden


----------



## NightCreat (24. Februar 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das von Morwath zitierte Posting hat in meinen Augen nichts damit zu tun, dass er zum Ausdruck bringen will, selbst zu selbstbewusst zu sein, um sich mobben zu lassen. Meiner Meinung nach verurteilt er andere Mobbing-Opfer mit seiner Aussage als schwach, armselig und gibt ihnen selbst die Schuld an ihrer Situation. Und GENAU DAS regt mich tierisch auf. Hast du schon mal direkt mit Mobbing und seinen Folgen zu tun gehabt? Ich mache zur Zeit ein Lehramts-Praktikum an einem Gymnasium und ich kriege jeden Tag mit, wie junge Menschen in kürzester Zeit vom selbstbewussten, fröhlichen Teenager zu einem zurückgezogenen Häufchen Elend werden, weil sie immer wieder die grundlose Ablehnung ihrer Mitschüler erfahren müssen. Durch den Kontakt mit Beratungslehrern habe ich oft mitbekommen, welche seelischen Schäden so etwas anrichten kann und ich glaube nicht, dass es sich in einem Online-Spiel anders verhält. BIN ICH EIN TIEFFLIEGER, WEIL ICH ES NICHT OKAY FINDE, AUF SCHWÄCHEREN HERUMZUHACKEN? Mobbing-Opfer sind nur sehr selten schuld an ihrer Situation. Meist sind es Leute, die etwas schüchterner und sensibler sind und sich deshalb nur schlecht wehren können. Aber ist das ein Grund, es gutzuheißen, solche Menschen auszuschliessen und zu bespucken? Es gibt viel zu wenig Leute, die Sozialkompetenz zeigen und den Opfern von Mobbing eine helfende Hand reichen und wenn ich dann solch einen Mist lese, dann platzt mir der Kragen. Mobbing ist ein immer größer werdendes Problem - ob nun Online oder im RL - und das liegt nicht nur an denen, die mobben, sondern auch an den feigen Mitläufern, die mitlachen oder weggucken.



100% /sign
Genau so ist es nämlich auch.


----------



## Shrukan (24. Februar 2009)

Also nachdem ich mir einige Artikel zu Mobbing durchgelesen habe, kann es sich in WoW kaum oder gar nicht danach handeln.

Man wird vom Mobber gemobbt, logisch was? Es Mitläufer und Zeugen.
Was mit dem Opfer passiert ist folgendes:

- man wird ausgegrenzt
- physische wie psychische Gewalt

Das sind wohl die Kernpunkte. Mitläufer helfen halt dem Mobber, Zeugen gucken nur zu und sind somit auch beim Mobbing dabei.

Ja und ich wurde mehrere Jahre gemobbt in der Schule, ich weiß was es heißt gemobbt zu werden, in den Artikeln stand schon vieles was mir passiert ist aber auch das was noch passieren kann. Ich wurde geschlagen, beleidigt, ignoriert, über mich wurden Dinge erzählt die nicht im geringsten wahr sind. Gründe waren wohl meist mein Aussehen, meine Schüchternheit, dass ich kleiner war als andere, das wohl perfekte Opfer.
Und bis man wirklich offensiv gemobbt wird muss eine Zeit vergehen, weil man rutscht erst nach einiger Zeit in wirklich diese Rolle in die man sich fügt.
Natürlich ist der Mobber Größer und Stärker will aber mit solchen Aktionen seinen Standpunkt in seiner Gesellschaft stärken und zeigen: 
"Ich bin der Boss."
Meist ist es dann so, dass die Opfer die Schule wechseln oder abbrechen, nur wird das nix helfen, weil es anderswo genauso gehen kann.

Jetzt höre ich so was in WoW. Hallo? Die physische Gewalt ist wohl klar zu 0% vorhanden. 
Psychische Gewalt verschwindet sehr schnell dank Ignore und Gm.
Ausgrenzen? Wenn du dort einen festen Kern an "Freunden" hast sollte dich das nicht weiter kümmern, zur Not wechselst du halt.
Wenn es extrem werden sollte, du kannst dieser Welt fliehen! Wie es andersrum auch geht aus dem RL zu fliehen und WoW zu spielen.
Auf Dauer sehe ich das aber nicht als Lösung weil du dir damit das Leben verbaust.

Ich muss momentan meinen Arsch wieder hochkriegen wegen so etwas und dann lese ich dass es so etwas in WoW geben soll!?
Ehrlich wacht mal auf, WoW ist keine echte Welt. Zwar gibt es dort Menschen wie draußen auch, aber mit dem Unterschied dass viele Kilometer und der Anonym-Faktor dazwischen herrscht. Aussehen ist da sowieso egal.


----------



## Shrukan (25. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Was möchstest du mir jetzt damit sagen?
> 
> Ich hab jetzt 50 Mal geschrieben "ja Mobbing im Intennet ist ein ernstzunehmendes Thema aber nicht innerhalb von WoW..."
> 
> ...



Wenn ein Mensch nachspioniert usw, ist das für mich schon mehr stalken ^^


----------



## Moonai (25. Februar 2009)

Hey Zusammen

Ich lese mir auch ab und an mal kopfschüttelnder weise den allgemein oder den handelschan durch und wundere mich über soviel feindseligkeit untereinander sei es der neid die undzufriedenheit mit sich selbst oder what ever aber wer solche sprüche in dieser viertuellen welt zu nahe an sich rankommen lässt wird wohl auch in rl arge propleme haben ich für meinen teil lasse mich von solchen dumm dusseleien weder einschüchtern noch ärgern was wissen die denn schon von mir ...nichts genau...... also leuts kopf hoch und weiter gemacht und zwar so wie ihr es wollt und nicht wie andere es vorschreiben wollen


----------



## Gatax (25. Februar 2009)

Fräulein Moonai.^^

WB      Sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sign deine Ausage.

Damit eiin bischen OT da ist.^^


----------



## Gnorfal (25. Februar 2009)

> PS. Ja ich werde zwar auch jeden Tag beleidigt bis an die Schmerzgrenze aber das hat mich in den Letzten 3 Jahren noch nie Interesiert da WoW für mich nur ein Spiel ist.


Das Beste ist, wenn der TE in seinem Post die Lösung preisgibt.


----------



## Evereve (25. Februar 2009)

Ich habe in vier Jahren Wow auch immer wieder miterlebt, wie manche Leute gemobbt wurden. 
Da war ein Junge mit Legasthenie, der so lange verarscht wurde bis er ging. Das fand ich besonders übel, denn so etwas ist ein Angriff auf eine reale Schwäche, im Gegensatz zu "du tankst scheisse" oder ähnlichem.
Dann gabs einen Hexer, der neu in die Gilde kam und auf eine "eingeschworene" Gruppe Caster traf, die ihn total außen vorließen bis er irgendwann die Gilde wieder verließ. 
Dann gabs einen Spieler, der von gildenexternen Leuten mit gefakten Screenshots bei seinem Gildenleiter angekreidet wurde weil er angeblich jmd beleidigt hat. Und da die "Mobber" von einer ja so tollen Überprogilde waren, mit der der Leader es sich nicht versauen wollte, flog er. 

So was sollte man dann aber nicht wirklich ernst nehmen, immerhin sind die meisten Mitspieler im Endeffekt wildfremde Menschen. Gilde wechseln, im Notfall Server und gut ist. 

Dann muss man aber auch wieder Situationen unterscheiden, wo Leute sich gemobbt vorkommen, obwohl es gar kein Mobbing ist. Hast du beispielsweise eine Raidgilde, die stark auf Progress aus ist und du erscheinst ungesockelt, unverzaubert, verskillt und planlos zum Raid, hat ein Ausschluss dann nichts mit Mobbing zu tun.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (25. Februar 2009)

Evereve schrieb:


> Ich habe in vier Jahren Wow auch immer wieder miterlebt, wie manche Leute gemobbt wurden.
> Da war ein Junge mit Legasthenie, der so lange verarscht wurde bis er ging. Das fand ich besonders übel, denn so etwas ist ein Angriff auf eine reale Schwäche, im Gegensatz zu "du tankst scheisse" oder ähnlichem.
> Dann gabs einen Hexer, der neu in die Gilde kam und auf eine "eingeschworene" Gruppe Caster traf, die ihn total außen vorließen bis er irgendwann die Gilde wieder verließ.
> Dann gabs einen Spieler, der von gildenexternen Leuten mit gefakten Screenshots bei seinem Gildenleiter angekreidet wurde weil er angeblich jmd beleidigt hat. Und da die "Mobber" von einer ja so tollen Überprogilde waren, mit der der Leader es sich nicht versauen wollte, flog er.
> ...



Recht haste.


----------



## Knochenkotzer (25. Februar 2009)

Wenn wir Mr.Unbekannt in unseren Reihen haben, der meint etwas rumzumobben, bemerkt recht schnell das er da bei uns auf Granit beißt. Unser Durchschnittsalter liegt bei 28-30 und die meisten stehen schon fest im Leben. Zu direktem Mobbing kann ich eigentlich recht wenig sagen da wir auf DPS, Leben,... nen feuchten Dreck geben! 

Wir sind halt so eine "Noobgemeinschaft" welche schon 8 Gildentreffen hinter sich hat uns alle persönlich kennen!
Wir "mobben"und auf freundschaftlicher Basis! Wir wollen Spaß haben und ein Spiel spielen! Arbeiten tun wir schon so genug!

Z.B. haben wir einen Hexer. Im RL ist er schon etwas älter! Drum wird er, sobald er mal länger braucht, auch gern etwas veräppelt. "Im Alter geht das halt nicht mehr so schnell!". 
Oder unser Jäger hat seiner Frau und seinen Töchtern eine Rosa Tastatur gekauft. Jetzt wird er halt damit etwas aufgezogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weis auch schon das ich kräftig auf die Ohren bekomme wenn ich bei ihm nächstes mal Kaffee trinken geh! So ists halt! 


Ich denke das ist eher rumblödeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  als mobben. Jedoch ist der Abschnitt zwischen Spaß und Mobbing auch recht schwammig. 

Also passt auf wenn ihr mal ein Witz macht. Auch dieser kann verletzend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sein und für manchen als Mobbing rüberkommen.

mfg Knochenkotzer


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (25. Februar 2009)

Ähm Cybermobbing ist allgegenwärtig, ich finde da gehts bei WoW noch mit guten Dingen zu.

Guckt ma was alles passieren kann

Selbstmord durch Mobbing


----------



## Evereve (25. Februar 2009)

Da hat der Knochenkotzer Recht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man muss auch immer etwas drauf achten, wie es um den eigenen Humor bestellt ist und ob den jeder versteht. 
Mein Mann und ich zB haben beide einen relativ bösen Humor. Es gibt nur wenige Leute ingame, von denen wir wissen, dass sie ihn genauso teilen.
Letztes Mal wurde einer von diesen Leuten mit seinem Tankpala aus einer Randomgruppe geschmissen, weil er ständig DCs hatte. Er meinte: die haben mich einfach rausgeschmissen und einer sagte, ich kann nicht tanken! Mein Mann meinte nur: haben Recht, ist doch so. 
Da muss kein "^^" und kein "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" dahinter, der Pala wusste sofort, dass das nur Rumgealbere ist. 
So etwas sieht aber nicht jeder - hätte es einer unserer "Zwartbeseiteteren" Ingamefreunde gesagt, hätte mein Mann ganz anders reagiert und eher getröstet.

/edit: 
die oben verlinkte Geschichte ist mal heftig! Wie krank waren denn diese Leute, die das gemacht haben o.O 
Wenn Jugendliche so etwas veranstalten ok, die können die Tragweite noch nicht abschätzen aber die Mutter half mit?? Asozial, mehr fällt mir da nicht ein. 

 Ich stehe diesen Internetseiten sowieso relativ skeptisch gegenüber. Vor kurzem hab ich die Schwester einer alte Schulkameradin auf dieser Lokalistenseite entdeckt. Sie (gerade mal 17) hatte ein Erotikbild als Profilfoto, nackt, nur die Haare geschickt auf bestimmte Stellen gelegt und im Profil war Adresse, Wohnort, alles angegeben. Das wenn der Falsche sieht....
Manche nehmen diese ganze Internetsache einfach viel zu ernst.


Das andre Mal kam im TV eine Reportage über ein ähnliches Thema. Da hatten dann Schulkameraden einen Fakeaccount über einen Schüler auf einer Spaceseite eingerichtet und ihn da als schwul geoutet. 
Der Junge wurde kurz später in der Schule übelst verprügelt und als Ende vom Lied zogen die Eltern mit ihm um und er wechselte die Schule. Schon heftig, was für Einflüsse das Rumgespinne von manchen Leuten auf das Leben einer ganzen Familie nehmen kann.


----------



## Brubanani (25. Februar 2009)

würde einfach alle leute wo dich mobben auf igno tun und wenn sollche Leute in der Gilde sind kanns auch keine gute Gilde sein Serverwechsel würde ich aber nie machen es wird immer sollche boons geben wo mobben das ist egal auf welchem server würde einfach weiter suchen irgentwann wirst schon was finden und die mobber würd ich einfach auslachen xD


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (25. Februar 2009)

Evereve schrieb:


> Ich stehe diesen Internetseiten sowieso relativ skeptisch gegenüber. Vor kurzem hab ich die Schwester einer alte Schulkameradin auf dieser Lokalistenseite entdeckt. Sie (gerade mal 17) hatte ein Erotikbild als Profilfoto, nackt, nur die Haare geschickt auf bestimmte Stellen gelegt und im Profil war Adresse, Wohnort, alles angegeben. Das wenn der Falsche sieht....
> Manche nehmen diese ganze Internetsache einfach viel zu ernst.



Richtig, kenne auch einige die soetwas anstellen. Wenn das mal der zukünftige Arbeitgeber sieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was mich persönlich stört, dass diese Form der Kommunikation die Überhand schon lange ergriffen, da Einladungen zu Partys oder sonst etwas über eine Bulletin geschickt werden. Hast du kein MySpace etc. bist du ausgegrenzt, wer ruft dich denn heutzutage noch an? oO


----------



## Evereve (25. Februar 2009)

Barbossâ-Gorgonnash schrieb:


> Was mich persönlich stört, dass diese Form der Kommunikation die Überhand schon lange ergriffen, da Einladungen zu Partys oder sonst etwas über eine Bulletin geschickt werden. Hast du kein MySpace etc. bist du ausgegrenzt, wer ruft dich denn heutzutage noch an? oO



Jap da gehts mir genauso. Das heftigste was ich da je erlebt hab war eine Hochzeitseinladung per Email....find ich irgendwie recht geschmackslos. 
Oder im Januar, ich hatte Urlaub, eines Abends ruft eine Freundin total aufgelöst an "Gott sei Dank gehst du ans Telefon, ist alles klar bei euch??" ich: "ähm ja...was ist denn los??" 
sie: "ich hab die vor vier Tagen ne SMS geschrieben! Als keine Antwort kam hab ich dir ne Email geschrieben, auf privat und auf Geschäftsadresse, aber es kam wieder nichts zurück! Haben uns schon voll die Sorgen gemacht!" 
Als ich sie fragte, warum sie nicht einfach angerufen hat, kam irgendwie nur schweigen....
Ich verweiger mich mittlerweile dieser Kommunikationsweise von manchen Leuten.  Mein Handy liegt ab und zu tagelang unaufgeladen im Eck, wenn jemand was von mir will, wird er schon am Festnetz anrufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quilosa (25. Februar 2009)

Jahmaydoh schrieb:


> Was viele vergessen: Um Mobbing möglich zu machen muss es erstmal einen Anlass dazu geben.



aha, und das bedeutet schlussendlich _das opfer ist selbst schuld_  ????

der anlass muss nicht zwingend die gemobbte person bzw. ihr verhalten sein, es reicht oft wenn der mobber in ihr eine konkurrenz oder seine eigene position bedroht sieht.

der mobber sucht sich seine opfer. ihm schliessen sich die an, die von selbst keine initiative ergreifen, sich gerne anführen lassen und auch mal piesacken wollen und vermeiden damit nebenbei zum aktuellen opfer zu werden. der typische mitläufer den es (nicht nur) in wow bis zum erbrechen gibt.


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (25. Februar 2009)

LoL, da kenn ich auch was. Als ich mein Rechner neugemacht hatte und danach ICQ eine zeitlang nicht raufgehauen hatte und selbst danach nicht ON ging, klingelte es nach ein paar Tagen an der Tür. Ne Freundin stand da und wollte wissen wo ich war. Warum nicht gleich so frage ich mich? Nen Anruf mit:"Hey wie gehts ich komm nachher mal rum n bissl quatschen". Aber nee lieber die entspanntere und unpersönlichere Art wählen und vor ICQ hocken ^^


----------



## Nekrophilia (25. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen (uff), aber das Thema finde ich interessant.

Ich gehöre zu der Generation, die sich noch Schallplatten gekauft hat, abends nur die Mainzelmännchen schauen durfte und Boy George war in den Augen meiner Eltern der Antichrist ^^. Das Telefon mit Drehscheibe, von Handys keine Spur.
Will damit sagen, ich bin mit dieser Entwicklung aufgewachsen.

Aus den bisherigen Erfahrungen heraus würde ich tippen, dass die Zukunft im Inet liegt, die Kommunikation weltweit, daß kann man leider nicht weg ignorieren, sondern sollte sich eher darauf einstellen. Ich halte auch nicht viel davon von Sucht zu sprechen ( außer in Ausnahmefällen ), da das Inet doch ,  egal wie und wo, doch obligatorisch geworden ist, ebenso wie das Handy. Ich versuche mich da anzupassen, wie in allem bisher und  nicht auf "die guten alten Zeiten" zu schwören, was ich als Ignoranz des Fortschritts betrachten würde. Mein Vater ist vor 20 Jahren sehr jung gestorben, der würde sich in heutigen Welt gar nicht mehr zurechtfinden.
Kiddies bekommen Hausaufgaben auf mit Recherche über das Internet, wohl den Armen, deren Eltern sich weigern, den Computer zu unterstützen. Hatte auch schon unzählige Debatten darüber. 
Nun kommt der Übergang zum Mobbing. Gab es das nicht eigentlich schon immer? Nur das es jetzt Begriffe dafür gibt? Was ich gut finde übrigens...
Das Baby hat nun einen Namen und Mobbing gilt als seelische Körperverletzung (offiziell über Gerichtsurteil). Im RL ist es sehr schlimm und wird mehr thematisiert, vielleicht auch, weil Betroffenen sich endlich melden können und Hilfe bekommen, früher musste man alles schlucken!
Inetmobbing ist da schon schwieriger, wegen der Anonymität. Da muss sicher noch etwas dran getan werden und es sollte auch ernster genommen werden.

Bei wow hatte ich auch das erste Mal Erfahrung damit gemacht. Gürtellinie war nichts dagegen, es wurde so ziemlich alles beleidigt, wo es einem am härtesten trifft (Mutter ist beliebtes Opfer). Mehrmals wurde zB ein Spieler auf unserem Realm auffällig, ich weiß nicht wieviel sich beschwert haben und die von wow konnten ja alles nachlesen, aber der Typ spielt immer noch, was ich nicht verstehen kann. Nicht bei den heutigen Möglichkeiten, denn so anonym ist man nicht, wie man denkt.
Ich finde, man sollte das bekämpfen und nicht sagen, es geht mir am Arsch vorbei, denn dann wird das immer schlimmer. Melden, sich zusammen tun usw.
Ich tue es nach wie vor, wie auch im RL, warum sollte ich Leute schonen, die mich mobben?

Aber ich gebe euch recht, bei wow nimmt man das anscheinend nicht so ernst, da muss man unbedingt was gegen tun...


----------



## infinty (25. Februar 2009)

Boah ey, das ja schlimm mit dem Mopping....hat schon mal wer gesagt MIMIMIMI?


----------



## Pentu (25. Februar 2009)

wär sich da drauf ein lässt is selber schuld einfach ignore + ticket auch wenn´s nix bringt dafür gibt´s ja die funktion.

Und sonst einfach drüber stehen!


----------



## Evereve (25. Februar 2009)

quilosa schrieb:


> aha, und das bedeutet schlussendlich _das opfer ist selbst schuld_  ????



Denke so hat er es gemeint - und das ist lächerlich. 
In der Schule wurden bei mir damals Kinder gemobbt, weil sie ne Zahnspange oder krause Haare hatten. Oh ja die bösen Mädchen, da haben sie aber wirklich Anlass gegeben, fett gemobbt zu werden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabyMilk (25. Februar 2009)

Jo, ich habe es selbst mal mitbekommen während eines Raides, war eine Heilerin mit und die hat derben Anschiss bekommen so sehr, dass ging teilweise unter die Gürtellinie und hat schon voll geweint im TS. Habe voll mitgelitten. :/


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (25. Februar 2009)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> Jo, ich habe es selbst mal mitbekommen während eines Raides, war eine Heilerin mit und die hat derben Anschiss bekommen so sehr, dass ging teilweise unter die Gürtellinie und hat schon voll geweint im TS. Habe voll mitgelitten. :/



Und was hast du sonst getan ausser mitgelitten?


----------



## chyroon (25. Februar 2009)

Barbossâ-Gorgonnash schrieb:


> Und was hast du sonst getan ausser mitgelitten?



hab mir da auch grad mein Teilgedacht^^ ... Psydo Moral raushängen lassen aba dann doch die Klappe halten naja epik>zivil Courage


----------



## Redryujin (25. Februar 2009)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> Jo, ich habe es selbst mal mitbekommen während eines Raides, war eine Heilerin mit und die hat derben Anschiss bekommen so sehr, dass ging teilweise unter die Gürtellinie und hat schon voll geweint im TS. Habe voll mitgelitten. :/



Also bei sowas hätte ich der armen Heilerin geholfen im TS. Klar meistens traut man sich nicht einzuschreiten. Nun da wären wir auch wieder beim Hauptkern jeder bzw fast jeder sieht immer nur weg statt den Opfern mal zu helfen.

Mobbing in der Schule hmm gut leider ist es überall so, aber wenn dann die Lehrer einfach wegschauen oder es sehen und dann mitlachen. Solche Lehrer sollte man sofort von der Schule rausschmeisen. Die meisten Lehrer sind leider auch mit der Situation überfordert.

In meiner Schulzeit wurde auch in meiner Klasse gemobbt aber was tat der Lehrer er sagte mal Klipp und klar das es so nicht mehr weitergeht. Der Lehrer verließ dann für 30 Mins das Klassenzimmer und wollte das sich alle dann aussprechen in der Klasse was wir dann auch taten. Was mich da überraschte es hatte wirklich geklappt seitdem gabs überhaupt keine Streiterein in der Klasse mehr mehr im Gegenteil es bildete sich wirklich ein Gemeinschaft wo niemand mehr ausgeschlossen war egal was für Probleme er hatte.


----------



## BabyMilk (25. Februar 2009)

Hey, ihr mobbt mich auch grade btw. Finde ich nicht ganz fair. 
Btw, wenn ihr nicht selber in der Situ gewesen wäret, hättet ihr vllt. nicht viel anders reagiert. Ich kam mir in dem Moment so hilflos vor. Btw konnte ich im TS nicht reden, da kommt kein Sound raus, wenn ich was sagen will und nein, es liegt nicht an den TS Einstellungen, sondern an dieser verfickten Soundkarte.


----------



## cM2003 (25. Februar 2009)

chyroon schrieb:


> hab mir da auch grad mein Teilgedacht^^ ... Psydo Moral raushängen lassen aba dann doch die Klappe halten naja epik>zivil Courage


Übertreibs net... Was das mit Pseudomoral zu tun hat frage ich mich...
Diejenige die dort so angefahren hat hat 3 Möglichkeiten: Entweder zurück Kacken, drüber stehen oder aber einfach gehen. Im Internet ist das leichter als sonstwo, deshalb kann ich das Thema Cybermobbing so wie es hier viele darstellen absolut nicht nachvollziehen...
Zumal der geschilderte Fall auch bei weitem kein Mobbing ist! Evtl. mal Wikipedia angucken und den Begriff nachsehen.





> Im weiteren Sinn bedeutet Mobbing, einen Kollegen ständig zu schikanieren, quälen und verletzen,[2] beispielsweise in der Schule (Mobbing in der Schule), am Arbeitsplatz, im Sportverein, im Altersheim oder im Gefängnis.[3] Typische Mobbinghandlungen sind Verbreitung falscher Tatsachen, Zuweisung sinnloser Arbeitsaufgaben, Gewaltandrohung, soziale Isolation oder ständige Kritik an der Arbeit.



Wenn jemand in WoW beleidigt wird, dann hat er die Möglichkeit einfach off zu gehen. Das ist eine einzige Tastenkombination. Ist man masochistisch veranlagt kann man sich das auch antun, aber im Normalfall stehen die Leute dann auch drüber.

Dieses Cybermobbing aus dem Spiegelartikel (glaube eine Seite zuvor) kann echt immer und überall passieren... Es hätte genauso gut auch eine nicht fiktive Person sein können. Das Mädchen und die Familie tun mir auf jeden Fall leid, aber labil muss das Mädchen dennoch gewesen sein, da Zurückweisungen einfach normal sind und zum Leben dazu gehören... Ok, der Fall war krass, aber Rechner aus und der Käse ist gegessen.

Wo es krass wird sind gefakte Profile über jemanden. Da hört der "Spaß" meiner Meinung nach auf! Denn dort wird ein Bild veröffentlicht, welches in den seltensten Fällen der Wahrheit entspricht. Sowas finde ich dann schon schwer asozial, da man dort eben keinen Weg hat sich gegen zu wehren, drüber zu stehen oder aber sich einfach auszuloggen...


----------



## Redryujin (25. Februar 2009)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> Hey, ihr mobbt mich auch grade btw. Finde ich nicht ganz fair.
> Btw, wenn ihr nicht selber in der Situ gewesen wäret, hättet ihr vllt. nicht viel anders reagiert. Ich kam mir in dem Moment so hilflos vor. Btw konnte ich im TS nicht reden, da kommt kein Sound raus, wenn ich was sagen will und nein, es liegt nicht an den TS Einstellungen, sondern an dieser verfickten Soundkarte.




Keine Angst wir mobben dich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wir diskutieren nur darüber was hätte man in so einer Situation machen können. Man kann auch im Chat irgendwas sagen.


----------



## wolfsmutter (25. Februar 2009)

Alien123 schrieb:


> Bitte benutz mal Satzzeichen und Absätze. Ich kann bei meinem Monitor nicht höher als 60 Hertz gehen und mir brennen nun die Augen.
> 
> Es gibt Möglichkeiten Sexuelle Belästigungen GM'S mitzuteilen die dann den betroffenen Spieler bannen. Das wird weitere Täter die es mitbekommen abschrecken, oder sie werden halt auch gebannt.
> Das mit den "nicht mehr mitraiden weil die alte Gilde ja was gesagt hat" glaub ich dir so nicht. Du sagst selber du weisst nicht genau wie es abgelaufen ist, also hat man es dir scheinbar erzählt und du weisst wie es ist: Man sagt immer das, was man selber am liebsten hätte.
> Und wer sich wegen den anderen kleineren Nickelichkeiten zu einem Serverwechsel oder der Spielaufgabe treiben lässt, ist eindeutig nicht auf das Leben vorbereitet.


Das träumst du, dass die GMs so schnell bannen, die sind vorwiegend zur Zierde da.


----------



## Ande000 (25. Februar 2009)

hoi,
ich lese mir hier ja regelmäßig mal Forenbeiträge durch, aber so ein langwieriges, unsinniges geposte hab ich selten erlebt.
@infinty  /signed

Es kann sich JEDER, und damit meine ich jeder, in einer Virtuellen Umgebung wie z.B. WoW selbst gegen die mitlerweile häufiger vorkommenden Anfeindungen oder Angriffe weren. 
Was ich damit eigentlich nur sagen wollte, hört doch bitte auf mit dem rumweinen und gebt die dementsprechende Antwort auf die nicht ausbleibenden Flamer in Game.


----------



## grünhaupt (25. Februar 2009)

hallo,

was bringt es, wenn ein Mobber auf Igno gesetzt wird?? 

A streitet mit B (noch kein Mobbing!!). B setzt A auf Igno. 

A lästert bei C über B, D hört mit und erzählt F was B doch für ein Dödel ist.  Na toll, nun ist A bei B auf Igno und was bringt es? Nichts.

Mobing ist kein lauter Donnerknall sondern ein laues  Lüftchen. 

mfg Grüni 

Ps: Wenn ich merke, dass meine Witze jemanden verletzten, höre ich auf. Ich krieg keinen Orgasmus, wenn ich jemanden böswillig fertigmache.


----------



## Tobidd (25. Februar 2009)

ich bezieh mich mal auf den Anfangspost.

Wer die Gilde wechselt mit dem Grund in einer anderen Gilde erfolgreicher raiden zu können ist ein kameradenschwein und gehört gemobbt. Vielleicht sollten sich solche Leute mal überlegen warum sie in einer gilde sind... bzw sollten sich dann nicht aufregen wenn die Gilde sich rächt dafür das sie wohl nur benutzt wurde den Char zu stärken das er dann in eine andere "Raidgilde" wechseln kann....


----------



## Redryujin (25. Februar 2009)

Ich finde Blizzard sollte solchen Leuten helfen die Tagtäglich in WoW gedemütigt werden. 

Z.b. mit einen kostenlosen Servertrans.

Natürlich sollte sowas nicht jeder x-beliebige bekommen nur weil er einmal beleidigt wurde. Sowas muss zuvor auch Gründlich untersucht werden.


----------



## Tanterius (25. Februar 2009)

Aufgrund persönlicher Erfahrung innerhalb meiner damaligen Gilde ( zu BC ) kann ich nur sagen jeder der sich "mobben" läßt, trägt einen Teil der Schuld selbst.
----------------------------------------------
In meinem Fall wurde ich aufs übelste Beleidigt , als ich aufgrund von Stillstand meinen Main zum Realmwechsel anmeldete. Leider blieb es nicht dabei und so wurde ich bei befreundeten Spielern ebenfalls schlecht gemacht, was nun nicht weiter schlimm war, da sich diese Spieler klar hinter mich stellten und dieses leidige Thema somit zur Rufschädigung eben der Spieler führten , die mich verunglimpfen wollten.
----------------------------------------------
Vorangegangene Antworten führten dies aus. In Zeiten des Internets hindert einem nichts off zu gehen. Sofern natürlich innerhalb der Gilde gemobbt wird und man dort keinen Rückhalt findet, stellt sich mir die Frage, aus welchen Grund bin ich in der Gilde? 

Sollten einem Gründe einfallen wie ich will hier Raiden usw, nun ja ich denke dann steht wer auf evtl Schmerzen......

Nichts rechtfertigt , wenn jemand persönlich angegriffen wird , selbst wenn im "realen" tatsächliche Probleme bestehen sollten, also miteinander. 



Aber noch was anderes 

manch Spieler wundert sich das er im /2 angegiftet wird. Doch wenn ich dann lese was dort alles für Müll geschrieben wird und sei es noch so unbedacht, sollte evtl mal das Hirn eingeschaltet werden. Gerade in diesem Channel treffen so viele unteschiedliche Persönlichkeiten aufeinander, das es zwangsläufig zu Auseinandersetzungen kommen muß, sofern wir uns nicht alle ein Stück weit in die Pflicht nehmen, "Menschen schlichten Geistes" zu ignorieren oder zumindest nicht weiter zu provozieren.





@Tobidd


Ich denke auch das sollte man differnzierter betrachten.

Jeder stellt einen anderen Anspruch an sich selbst und das Spiel. Manch einer ist eben verbissener im erreichen von erfolgen und bevor durch ausbleibenden Erfolg die eigne Unzufriedenheit steigt und damit eben auch die Gefahr von zerwürfen, sollte jedem doch  zugebilligt werden, sich frei zu entfalten, was dann eben auch zu Gildenwechsel führen kann. Doch lieber lasse ich einen ziehen, als mich mi ihm zu überwerfen und sich virtuell nicht mehr in die Augen blicken zu können.


----------



## Schneggsche3 (25. Februar 2009)

Man liest hier so viele postings das es eben kleine Kinder seien die das mobbing betreiben oder ähnliches! Aber fakt is, ja vielleicht ist das Wort Mobbing zu groß, das es viele einzelne Spieler wie auch Gilden gibt die andere Mitspieler mobben. 
Ich kann da aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das dies keine ungewöhliche Methode ist, im gegenteil eher sogar gang und gebe...
Das z.B. Die Gildenleitung Regeln aufstellt die verlangen das die Member keinerlei rl haben dürften wollten sie sie erfüllen. Wie z.B. an Raidtagen auf Abruf bereit stehen falls jemand ausfällt oder früher gehen muss, wer sich nicht dran hält bekommt irgendeine Strafe, oder wer aus versehen pullt oder an Trashmobs stirbt wir auch zu einer Geldstrafe verdonnert, es gab sogar schon die Regelungen das alle Loots ausserSeelengebundenes) beim Gildenmeister abgeliefert werden müssen. Meiner Meinung nach alles MObbing!!!
Natürlich kann oder sollte man so eine Gilde schnellstens verlassen, keine Frage aber man kann es auch niemandem verdenken wenn der Spass am spiel verloren geht oder? 

Jüngster Fall, Naxx Raid. Lootverteilung wer Need hat würfeln, der mit der Höchsten Punktzahl schaut in die Röhre, Plündermeister ist Gildenmeistern sein rl Kumpel ist dabei will das teil unbedingt haben und bekommt es auch ungeachtet dessen wer am höchsten würfelt oder einen größeren Bedarf hat, das ist Schikane und bei Beschwerden heißt es Schnauze jetzt, es geht weiter ich hab das so entschieden und Feierabend! Was mich dabei immer wieder verwundert ist das niemand mehr was sagt, die lassen sich das durch die Bank weg alles gefallen, keiner traut sich was zu sagen im gegenteil da wird noch Arschkriecherei betrieben nur damit sie gut dastehen. 


So viel von mir und ja ich habe mich neu unter einem anderen Namen angemeldet denn man weiß nie wer so einen Beitrag liest!


----------



## Redryujin (25. Februar 2009)

Sowas könnte man schon fast wie Sklaverei betrachten nur Online. Keine Ahnung warum manche Leute auch solche Regeln dulden. Ich persönlich würde mich nie in so einer Gilde bewerben bzw anschließen.

Das mit den Plündermeister, ok das ist unfair gegenüber den anderen. Ich denke mal auch alle wollen den Raid clear haben und dann keine ID mit sich rumschleppen und vielleicht ist dann doch was für die dabei. 

Ehrlich gesagt ich würde auch den Raid mit zu ende machen aber den Plündermeister dann auf meine Igno setzten und mit den Leuten nicht mehr mitraiden.

Heutzutage wollen alle nur ihren Vorteil haben das ist Online so und auch im Realen Leben so.


----------



## Tobidd (25. Februar 2009)

@Tanterius,

das kommt halt immer drauf an wie man sich trennt... und was die Gilde investiert hat bzw was man genommen hat. Und Leute die halt die Leute verlassen mit denen sie sich nach Monaten angefreundet haben müssen auch mit deren Unmut leben und dann nicht rumweinen. Und wenn ich in der neuen Gilde halt nicht mit zum Raid kommeweil angeblcih andere aus der alten mich angeschwärzt haben ist der Weg halt der falsche gewesen. Vielleicht will diese Raidgilde nicht solche Leute die dann gleich wieder die Gilde verlassen wenns nicht mehr in Ihren Kram passt oder sie denken die Gilde kann meiner persönlichen Ziele nicht mehr vorran bringen. Ich glaube kaum, das Mobbing Einzelner so dramatisch ist wenn 5 k Charaktere auf einem Server spielen... Selbst wenn 30 Leute einen schlecht machen blasst es nach ner Weile eh ab und gibt es für den Gemobbten noch genug Leute die noch nie von diesem gehört hben und sich über Leute mit Können freuen^^


----------



## Marob (25. Februar 2009)

Tobidd schrieb:


> ich bezieh mich mal auf den Anfangspost.
> 
> Wer die Gilde wechselt mit dem Grund in einer anderen Gilde erfolgreicher raiden zu können ist ein kameradenschwein und gehört gemobbt. Vielleicht sollten sich solche Leute mal überlegen warum sie in einer gilde sind... bzw sollten sich dann nicht aufregen wenn die Gilde sich rächt dafür das sie wohl nur benutzt wurde den Char zu stärken das er dann in eine andere "Raidgilde" wechseln kann....



Völliger Mist, was du da schreibst.
Wenn jemand die Gilde wechseln will, um erfolgreicher zu raiden, ist das sein gutes Recht, schließlich ist eine Gilde keine Ehe oder was vergleichbares.
Solange ich in einer Gilde bin, versuche ich das beste für diese Gilde und deren Mitglieder. Ich gehe mit der Gilde raiden um weiterzukommen, und wenn auch welchem Gründen auch immer ein Fortschritt des Raids nicht möglich ist (Inaktivität einiger Gildies etc), ist es das Recht eines jeden sich anderweitig umzusehen. Die Gilde ist ein Zusammenschluss von Leuten, die das selbe Interesse haben. Doch Interessen ändern sich, und wenn sich die Interessen weg von der Gilde entwickeln, kann das jeder so machen.
So jemanden zu mobben, zeugt von einem kindischen Geist und von extremen Neid, nach dem Motto, der hat unserer Gilde was weggenommen.
Quatsch. Er hat geholfen, dass die Gilde im Raidcontent weiterkommt, so wie jeder andere auch. Vielleicht wäre die Gilde ohne ihn nicht so weit gekommen. Also was soll das Geschwätz von wegen Kameradenschwein etc.


----------



## Tanterius (25. Februar 2009)

Klar kommt es darauf an wie die beiderseitige Trennung verläuft.

Aber auch wenn man sich über Monate angefreundet hat, kann dies nicht der Grund sein einer Gilde mit "stillstand" ewige Treue zu schwören.

Jedem sollte das Recht vorbehalten sein, persönlich über Weg und Richtung seiner Entwicklung zu entscheiden.

Ob dir oder mir dieser Weg nun gefällt oder nicht, sollte trotzdem nicht in negativer Stimmungsmache ausfallen.

Denn bei allem was bisher geschrieben wurde, es ist NUR ein Spiel.


----------



## Tobidd (25. Februar 2009)

jo genau es ist ein Spiel und deshalb kann doch über das Spielverhalten der Leute geredet werden. Wenns einer doof findet sollte er es auch sagen dürfen... Schlimm ist es nur wenn RL Mobbing stattfindet bzw RL Zeug verbreitet wird... Das ist hohl und dumm... Aber Ingame sachen ob gut oder schlecht zu verbreiten ist kein Mobbing sondern ein Teil des Spiels...


----------



## Marob (25. Februar 2009)

Tobidd schrieb:


> jo genau es ist ein Spiel und deshalb kann doch über das Spielverhalten der Leute geredet werden. Wenns einer doof findet sollte er es auch sagen dürfen... Schlimm ist es nur wenn RL Mobbing stattfindet bzw RL Zeug verbreitet wird... Das ist hohl und dumm... Aber Ingame sachen ob gut oder schlecht zu verbreiten ist kein Mobbing sondern ein Teil des Spiels...



Jemand schlechtes nachsagen, weil er seine Zukunft ausserhalb der Gilde sieht, ist bei dir ein Teil des Spiels?
Na Glückwunsch an alle, die dir ingame nicht begegnet sind, denn das ist ja mal eine voll kranke Einstellung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Her Schmitz (25. Februar 2009)

Man sollte das alles nicht überbewerten. Wer sich an die ersten Tage ... nach der Einführung von Wotkl ... erinnert... wird mit grausen daran denken in Welcher Form sämtlichen Chans mit " wo sind die Glocken " .. " wo steht der Mob" " wer weiß wo der Lehrer ist" " wie kann ich die Quest lösen" zugepflastert wurden. Und das im Sekundentakt. Man war der Meinung das Game wird primär von Primaten und Halbaffen betrieben. Das nun, ein paar Monate später, diese " Spieler" in Raids auftauchen ( keine Ahnung wie sie es auf 80 geschaft haben)  werden sie nun für ihren IQ nicht geadelt sondern " nach dem 5. mal mit debuff bei Grobulus im Raid stehen bleiben" _gemobbt.
_Sehr oft sind es auch diese Wow Zeitgenossen die von Spieletikette nicht wissen ... looten wenn der halbe raid noch tot am boden liegt.... Adhs rumgehopse wenn der Boss erklärt wird... das betteln um bufffod .... das " ups RL Fall ich muss raus " .... nach dem 2. Wipe.
_Das solche Spieler logischer Weise namentlich an Freunde, befreundete Gilde etc. weitergegeben werden... fördert nicht das mobbing sondern dient dem Schutz des wow adäqaten Users.
_In diesem Sinne


----------



## Tanterius (25. Februar 2009)

Klar darf und sollte über Sachen betrefflich des Spiels geredet werden.

Setzen wir mal Fall x an.

Mitspieler ICHWECHSELDIEGILDE, tritt an den Gildenmeister ran und sagt

Aufgrund meines Anspruchs an das Spiel werde ich zu Gilde XY wechseln. Er führt auch weiter an das er sich aufgrund von ausbleibenden Erfolg demotiviert fühlt, sein Spielspass gelitten hat und er sich unwohl in seiner derzeitigen Lage fühlt.


Jetzt nehmen wir an in einem Zeitabschnitt davor hat sich etwas zu getragen was die Meinung einiger Gildenmitglieder ins negative hat gleiten lassen ( was es nun genau ist , nicht von Interesse ). Es wurde zwar diskutiert aber unterschwllig ist bei jedem was hängen geblieben von eben dieser Sache.

Der Gildenmeister gibt nun bekannt, Leute  ICHWECHSELDIEGILDE wird uns verlassen in Richtung XY, ebenfalls erklärt sich dieser Spieler im Forum ( wäre nur zu schön wenn es tatsächlich so läuft ), doch dieses unterschwellige bleibt bei den verlassen vorhanden.

Nun kann man es Mobbing taufen oder eben Neid, oder einfach niedere beweggründe, der Spieler hat nach dem Wechsel erstmal kurzzeitig Erfolge, bis er auf einmal vom Raid ausgeschlossen wird, da Gerüchte ihm übel zusetzen. Ausgelöst von alten Mitspielern die eben nur ihren Gefühlen diesem ehmaligen Mitspieler gegenüber freien lauf ließen.

Soweit der Fall.


Nun die Frage/n

Aufgrund meiner erfahrung mit diesem Spieler steht es mir zu , steht es mir da zu ihn in Verruf zu bringen? 

oder anders gefragt

Ist es meine Aufgabe, seine neue Gilde aufzuklären, was für ein Spieler er meiner Meinung nach ist?

Leider fließen in beurteilungen von Mitspielern allzugern nur hörensagen und persönliche Gefühlsdusselleien mit ein was das ganze eben so schädigend macht.

so loog muss mal was arbeiten


----------



## Suki2000 (25. Februar 2009)

Tobidd schrieb:


> ich bezieh mich mal auf den Anfangspost.
> 
> Wer die Gilde wechselt mit dem Grund in einer anderen Gilde erfolgreicher raiden zu können ist ein kameradenschwein und gehört gemobbt. Vielleicht sollten sich solche Leute mal überlegen warum sie in einer gilde sind... bzw sollten sich dann nicht aufregen wenn die Gilde sich rächt dafür das sie wohl nur benutzt wurde den Char zu stärken das er dann in eine andere "Raidgilde" wechseln kann....




Wenn du meinst !! Naja an deinen Pst merkt man das du von reife nicht glänz und wenig krips hast. Ich kann WoW spielen und Gilden wechseln wenn ich mich net wohl fühle. WOW ist ein Gemeinschaftsspiel und kein RL sondern ein GAME LEUTE, von daher weder hats we rin WOW aus welchen grund auch immer noch in rl es nicht wirklich VERDIENT gemobbt zu werden.

P.s: Bevor du was sagst denk vorher mal nach wie es wäre wenn man deine aussage bei dir nutzen würde,würdest dich dann wohl fühlen hm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosaka (26. Februar 2009)

Mit 18 Stunden Zeit ám Tag bist der Held in WoW, aber wen Du nen Normalo bist, hast da halb nichts verloren und wirst immer geflamet. 
Ich gehe normal arbeiten, treffe Freunde, Lese, geh ins Kino oder Essen. 
Ja ich werde geflamet aber auch von allen Normalos Verstanden. 
Ich hab halb nur 18 Stunden in der Woche Zeit und nicht 18 Stunden am Tag Zeit (und das auch nur mit Mühe).

Eine Kuh macht Muh, aber viele Küe machen Mühe (ja, mein Main ist nen Taure^^)


----------



## Klondike (26. Februar 2009)

XtremeSniper schrieb:


> Von der Comm in GW habe ich auch ein besseres Bild als von der WoW-Comm (sry).




ich spiele gw und wow und ich bin ein arschloch...beweisführung abgeschlossen...


schwachfug sowas, wenn du sagen würdest bei deinem matheclub ist die comm besser als bei wow, dann würde es wohl stimmen können


----------



## Tonen (26. Februar 2009)

nach den ersten 2 zeilen musste ich aufhörn zu lesen.

Wie (Sry aber passt) absolut lebensunfähig kann man sein sich in WoW mobben zu lassen? Wenn dich einer mobben will ----> Flame ihn tot! Ignore ihn, Mute ihn >.<  fertig...

Und in WoW von mobbing zu reden is an sich schonma eine Frechheit. 

@ TE

Wenn dir nix besseres einfällt als über mobbing zu reden solltest du ma klarkommen. Kann dir auch gedichte schreiben oda ritze-ratze spielen ans Herz lesen ( generic emo flame!) 


Danke für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Hotgoblin (26. Februar 2009)

Nicht in WoW aber leider bei mir zu oft
im RealLife und keiner unternimmt was dagegen.


----------



## Ashura1987 (26. Februar 2009)

Da gebe ich "Tonen" größtenteils recht!
Es besteht ein Unterschied zwischen gemobbt werden und sich mobben lassen!
Seid stark Leute und schmeisst die Taschentücher weg....oder Rasierklingen! (emo flame hier beabsihtigt)

lg


----------



## xshooterx (26. Februar 2009)

hi,
also ich finds auch ziemlich schlimm so etwas gehört nicht in ein Spiel, man soll spaß haben! Falls das jemand liest der gemobbt wird oder jemanden kennt der gemobbt wird sagt ihm das: Ignoriert so etwas einfach, wenn es gar nicht mehr geht einen Gm anschreiben oder falls es in der gilde passiert mit dem leader darüber reden und dagegen vorgehen. So etwas ist absolut unnötig, da sieht man wie viele Assoziale es im Spiel gibt.
Ich schließe mich Ashura an : Seid Stark

Gruß xshooterx


----------



## Hotgoblin (26. Februar 2009)

Naja Mobbing ingame kann ich mir nicht os gut vorstellen.

Man setzt denjenigen ,der einen mobbt auf die Ignorliste und fertig!

Wenn er mit paar andere Chars weiter macht GM Ticket!



Werde zum großen Teil immernoch
auf der mehr jugendlichen Chatseite Kwick.de
gemobbt mit Drohungen etc.


----------



## Horax80 (26. Februar 2009)

mein lieber schwan....
redryujin trifft deutsch kritisch...


----------



## Thrungal (26. Februar 2009)

Zum ersten:

Niemand wird grundlos "gemobbt". Frei nach dem Motto: Wie man in den Wald hineinschreit, so schallt es raus.
Wenn Du einfach neutral durch die Gegend rammelst, wird keiner auf die Idee kommen, dich zu "mobben". Oder suchen die sich per Zufallsverfahren deinen Namen raus? Oder haben die vllt doch nen klitzi-kleini Grund? Mal nachdenken.

Ach ja, auf der ersten Seite hast es schon geschrieben, zwar scherzhaft, aber da liegt die meiste Wahrheit:
Die meisten auf dem Server mobben Dich - 

und jetzt schauen wir mal, wer der Geisterfahrer ist.

PS:
Meine Empfehlung: RL bufft Selbstbewusstsein - oder sind da auch schon alle anderen Mobber?


----------



## Arosk (26. Februar 2009)

Gehört hab ich schon oft von so etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das ernst jemand gemobbt wurde hab ich noch nie mitbekommen Oo.

Da und hier mal einen blöden Spruch, wer das gleich als Mobbing oder Beleidigung hinnimmt der ist dann schon selber Schuld.


----------



## lustigeThreads (26. Februar 2009)

lol und nun die große Enthüllung was der Beitrag eigentlich sollte. Er hat ein großes Ausmaß  genommen. Sogar die Wirtschaftskrise wurde erwähnt. lol
Nun zusammengefasst sehen wir hier folgendes, womit ich hier, darauf bezogen nun mobben werde:

1. Viele können noch nicht richtig das Gelesene deuten, bzw. verstehen. Vielleicht ist das eine Art neue Kategorie von Postern, die sich da entwickelt. Schreibe irgend etwas hauptsache das Internet wird mit Blödsinn überfüllt, denn es könnte sein, dass es sonst nicht wächst.
2. Es wird zu sehr vom eigentlichen Beitrag abgewichen. Ist mit Punkt eins verknüpft.
3. Einige Argumentationen von Schlaumeiern, die Wikipedia zitieren oder andere Quellen, sind sowas von Unüberlegt, da wundert es keinem, dass dieser in wow sich mobben lässt. Ist auch mit Punkt eins verwandt. 
4. Mobben in einem Onlinespiel ist schlicht unmöglich! (puh zum glück sagen das welche hier, sonst würde ich glatt sagen, die buffed Community sei am Ende. Nochmal Glück gehabt, ich habe noch für die anderen Hoffnung)

Kommen wir nun zum Zusammenfassung: 

Einige sagen zu Recht Mobben in Onlinespielen ist nicht möglich. Korrekt!!! Applaus! 
Warum ist dies so? Ignoreliste, Vergesslichkeit, bei Beschimpfungen GM, zu viele Leute auf einem Server, die alle einem hassen, zu viele Gilden, und das wichtigste, niemand weiß wer hinter den Charnamen steckt. Ausnahme:
Man ist so blöd und erzählt jedes mal im Handeslschannel eine Woche lang, rund um die Uhr, damit es auch jeder mitbekommt, der Char gehört dem Herr oder der Frau xy ungelöst. Jeder Detektiv ist nun aufgefordert die Adresse und sein Umfeld herauszufinden. Dazu gibt es folgende Hinweise, wie Strasse, Ort und was er macht. Darüber hinaus hat der Herr / die Frau folgendes getan: 
Er / sie macht Verzauberungen auf unterstem Grad. Punkt aus. 

Spaß bei Seite nun, habe noch was anderes zutun, habe schon genung hier lachen müssen. 
Onlinespiele mit richtigen Leben zu vergleichen, genauso so zu argumentieren, macht einem Angst. Banga..., der bei der Psychatrie arbeitet oder so ähnlich, ich weiß nicht wie dieser Nickname hier genau war. Könntest Du bitte diese Menschen genauer untersuchen? Bitte. 
Wer Spiele nicht von der Realität trennen kann und klare Grenzen setzt, gefährdet auch die Allgemeinheit. Läuft ihr denn mit Schwert und Schild oder mit Zauberstock durch die Gegend? Lol ich meinte nicht das, was jetzt wieder Manche siehe Punkt 1 verstehen.

Mobben ist nicht schön, und mir tuen die Leute leid, die in der Realität  gemobbt werden. Vielleicht hatte der Beitrag somit seinen Zweck, dass diese Leute sich nun ausprechen können. Andersfalls wer in WoW sich mobben lässt und schon da nicht sagen kann, leck mich am A...., der ist wirklich kurz vom zusammenbrechen. 
Gewalt ist auch keine Lösung, auch wenn in WoW, auch die Möglichkeit besteht, den fertig zu machen. Am Ende stehen entweder beide dumm da, oder keinem interessiert das.
Mobben im RL, ist dagegen eine heickle Sache, und sollte niemals mit Gewalt gelöst werden. Wo kämen wir denn da hin? Dafür gibt es Anlaufstellen und die Mobber werden disqualifiziert. Der Beitrag hat aber nichts mit RL zutun, sondern mit WoW. Wer sich outen möchte, bitte schön, vielleicht hilft es sich auszusprechen. Aber wer Mobbing in WoW mit Mobbing in RL vergleicht, der hat echt nicht alle Tassen im Schrank und wende sich bitte an Banga...., ich weiß den Nicknamen nicht lol

In dem Sinne, verabschiede ich mich von dem Beitrag, da das lustige nun erschöpft ist. Alle Smilies wurden verwendet, und zuviel zum Lesen. Dieser Beitrag gehört hiermit denke ich für geschlossen, denn das Internet muss ja nicht mit so einem Schrott wachsen. Erstens indexieren das die Suchmaschinen, was dazu fürht, dass gute Seiten über das Thema verdrängt werden. Zweitens wisst ihr überhaut wieviel Speicher so ein Müll kostet? Da müssen Backups gemacht werden, dann ünber 2 Jahre gespeichert. Ist euch Umweltverschmutzung ein Thema? Jede HD kostet Energie. lol Das musste ich noch hinzufügen, damit hier nun alle Themen mit aufgenommen werden. Yes das hätten wir nun auch geschaft. Juhu. Ende aus.


----------



## Gnuspel (26. Februar 2009)

lustigeThreads schrieb:


> lol und nun die große Enthüllung was der Beitrag eigentlich sollte. Er hat ein großes Ausmaß  genommen. Sogar die Wirtschaftskrise wurde erwähnt. lol
> Nun zusammengefasst sehen wir hier folgendes, womit ich hier, darauf bezogen nun mobben werde:
> 
> 1. Viele können noch nicht richtig das Gelesene deuten, bzw. verstehen. Vielleicht ist das eine Art neue Kategorie von Postern, die sich da entwickelt. Schreibe irgend etwas hauptsache das Internet wird mit Blödsinn überfüllt, denn es könnte sein, dass es sonst nicht wächst.
> ...





das sollten welche mit mir versuchen denen würde ich dann dringenstens empfehlen den server zu wechseln weil ich von der spezies mobber überhaubt nichs halte (zuhause nichs zu sagen aber hier den latz raushängen nee leute versuchs erst gar nicht mit mir ihr zieht immer den kürzeren


----------



## Redryujin (27. Februar 2009)

ok man kann Mobbing in den meisten Fällen nicht vergleichen im realen und online.

Real ist es immer meist Körperlich und Online immer nur Seelische Gewalt wobei Seelische Gewalt immer schlimmer ist als Körperliche.

Ich denke mal nicht das bei euch aus dem Bildschirm eine Faus rausgekommen ist und euch geschlagen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. Februar 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> ok man kann Mobbing in den meisten Fällen nicht vergleichen im realen und online.
> 
> Real ist es immer meist Körperlich und Online immer nur Seelische Gewalt wobei Seelische Gewalt immer schlimmer ist als Körperliche.
> 
> ...



Nicht vergleichbar mit dem Realen: Ja 

Real ist es meist körperlich: Ja und Nein, da gibt es auch unzählige Möglichkeiten jemanden die Hölle heiss zu machen, ohne demjenigen auch nur ein Häärchen zu krümmen.


----------



## Redryujin (27. Februar 2009)

ok hast recht. Real ist es beides ( Seelische und Körperlich) aber mehr Körperlich. Während Online nur Seelische Gewalt ist.

Ich habe mich damals nie gedraut jemanden zu moppen und zu schlagen geschweige denn jemanden zu beleidigen. Keine Ahnung was da an moppen immer so Spass macht.


----------



## Redryujin (1. März 2009)

Heute wieder mal etwas den Handelschannel gelesen und was ich da gelesen habe war echt krass.

Schreibt doch wirklich jemand Spieler xyz bitte nicht in Gilde laden, da er bei unsere Gilde gelevat hat und die Gildenbank völlig ausgeraubt hat.

Sowas ist mobbing pur der arme Spieler wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr normal spielen können bzw schlecht jetzt in gilden aufgenommen werden. Ok die Frage ist auch ob es wahr ist oder nur so ne Racheaktion ich finds trotzdem krass.

Es wird von Tag zu Tag schlimmer in diesen Handelschannel weils immer leute gibt die dich gleich beleidigen müssen.


----------



## Larmina (1. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Heute wieder mal etwas den Handelschannel gelesen und was ich da gelesen habe war echt krass.
> 
> Schreibt doch wirklich jemand Spieler xyz bitte nicht in Gilde laden, da er bei unsere Gilde gelevat hat und die Gildenbank völlig ausgeraubt hat.
> 
> ...


Also ich kann das vollkommen verstehen, dass wenn jemand die Gildenbank ausgeräumt hat man andere davor warnen will. Find das wesentlich sozialer als wenn man nichts sagen würde und die anderen Gilden "ins Verderben" laufen lassen würde


----------



## Manaori (1. März 2009)

Hm... also meinen Erfahrungen nach kann man Mobbing in Computerspielen und Mobbing in der realen Welt überhaupt nicht vergleichen. Denn in einem MMORPG kann man zu einem GM gehen, sagen: xyz beleidigt mich am laufenden Band und betreibt sogar Rufschädigung, dann wird die Sache geklärt und im Normalfall kriegt der andre einen Bann. 
Im RL sieht das ganz anders aus, da muss man scih erst mal dazu aufraffen, was zu sagen, und in vielen Fällen bringt das nicht mal was, schlimmstenfalls verschlimmert man seine Situation dadurch. 
Das Argument, dass MObbing im RL mehr auf körperlicher Gewalt beruht, finde ich etwas unschlüssig. Gerade im RL zeichnet sich Mobbing durch seelische Gewalt aus, denn jeder, der halbwegs was im Kopf hat, schlägt niemanden, wenn er ihn fertig machen will. Denn nicht jeder, der sowas betreibt, ist automatisch dumm. Und im RL kann so etwas durchaus Ausmaße annehmen, die einen bis zu einem Nervenzusammenbruch, wenn nicht sogar weiter, treiben können. Das kommt auf das Mobbing an und ob bzw wieviele einem beistehen. 
HIngegen ist es über Internet schwer, jemanden fertig zu machen, da es, wie gesagt Ignorelisten und GMs gibt. Wenn man sich dennoch quälen lässt, bedeutet das, dass man RL probleme hat und man die im Spiel wiederfindet, obwohl man vllt spielt, um sich abzulenken, eben in eine andere Welt einzutauchen. 

Oh, und eins noch: Einer der Vorposter meinte, man ist selbst schuld, wenn man gemobbt wird. Falsch, aber sowas von! Kleines Beispiel: kleiner Junge oder kleines Mädchen, sagen wir sechs Jahre alt, also Grundschulalter, zieht in einen neuen Ort und wird da, kaum kommt er in die Schule, von allen gemobbt, ausgegrenzt etc. Warum? weil er neu ist und nicht in die feste Struktur hineinpasst. 
Beispiel Nummer zwei, ich nehme hier ebenfalls eine Schulklasse, so um die 10. oder so: Zwei Mädchen, sehr eng befreundet. Die eine kam vor nem Jahr neu in die Klasse, die andere ist schon lange da, konnte sich aber nie so recht einleben. Kann verschiedene G ründe haben. Von der einen ist bekannt, dass sie noch nie einen Freund hatte - egal warum, vielleicht will sie sich aufsparen oder hat diesbezügliche Probleme - bei der anderen weiß man es nicht. Das Gerücht kommt auf, dass sie lesbisch seien.. und schon ist mehr oder weniger die ganze Schule hinter ihnen her, ärgert sie, wo man es nur kann, mit Homosprüchen und beleidigungen. Im Schlimmsten Fall trifft man sogar bei manchen Lehrerin auf Ablehnung.... alles wegen eines Gerüchts, für das man nichts kann. 
Soviel zu dem, dass man selbst Schuld ist... wie es in MMORPGs aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht, da mir da noch nie ein Fall von offensichtlichem Mobbing untergekommen ist. Bashing von RPlern im Handel ausgenommen.


----------



## Redryujin (1. März 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Also ich kann das vollkommen verstehen, dass wenn jemand die Gildenbank ausgeräumt hat man andere davor warnen will. Find das wesentlich sozialer als wenn man nichts sagen würde und die anderen Gilden "ins Verderben" laufen lassen würde



Nun gut da ist aber aber auch selber schuld als Gildenleiter wenn man neuen alle Bankrechte gibt. Aber bei sowas schreibt man ein Ticket und macht das mit ihn aus und macht es nicht noch gleich im Handelschannel puplik. Die nächste Frage ist auch ob es wahr ist. 
Gerüchte breiten sich in RL und Online wie ein lauffeuer aus. Die Leute Tratschen und lästern einfach viel zu gern.


----------



## Night falls (1. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mobbing macht den Panda traurig...


----------



## Larmina (1. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Mobbing macht den Panda traurig...


Man macht sich nicht über den Sexuelle-Belästigungs-Panda lustig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -nora- (1. März 2009)

Schon grausam was manche hier schreiben. Mobbing gibt's so gut wie überall, also spart euch den mist von wegen "gibts ned in wow". Glaub ihr, die ihr sowas behauptet, solltet ma wieder an die frische Luft auch RL genannt. 
Ja ich weiß "bla bla bla ignore -> ticket = sache gegessen ", aber schonma drüber nachgedacht, dass es auch Menschen gibt die sich schnell angegriffen fühlen, sowas ned so einfach verarbeiten können? Die so Sachen einfach in sich rein fressen, bis es sie innerlich kaputt macht? Nein, natürlich ned sonst würdet ihr sowas ned schreiben.
Aber gut was soll's? Jeder hat seine Meinung! Es einzige was ich damit jetzt erreicht hab sind wahrscheinlich Beleidigungen die mir an den Kopf geworfen werden. Naja hab euch auch lieb ;p
LG


----------



## Larmina (2. März 2009)

-nora- schrieb:


> Schon grausam was manche hier schreiben. Mobbing gibt's so gut wie überall, also spart euch den mist von wegen "gibts ned in wow". Glaub ihr, die ihr sowas behauptet, solltet ma wieder an die frische Luft auch RL genannt.
> Ja ich weiß "bla bla bla ignore -> ticket = sache gegessen ", aber schonma drüber nachgedacht, dass es auch Menschen gibt die sich schnell angegriffen fühlen, sowas ned so einfach verarbeiten können? Die so Sachen einfach in sich rein fressen, bis es sie innerlich kaputt macht? Nein, natürlich ned sonst würdet ihr sowas ned schreiben.
> Aber gut was soll's? Jeder hat seine Meinung! Es einzige was ich damit jetzt erreicht hab sind wahrscheinlich Beleidigungen die mir an den Kopf geworfen werden. Naja hab euch auch lieb ;p
> LG


Naja die Leute, die so ein Problem in WoW haben, dass sie nicht über idioten hinweggehen können sollten aber vielleicht auch mit einem Psychologen kontakt aufnehmen, da das auf niedriges Selbstbewusstsein hindeutet


----------



## -nora- (2. März 2009)

Also des is ja jetzt schon bissi extrem würd ich behaupten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muss auch ned an mangelndem Selbstbewusstsein liegen, da gibts die verschiedensten Gründe


----------



## DANYDEDR (2. März 2009)

Ich mach eigentlich den ganzen Tag nix anderes als die Gildies zu mobben und zu flamen, irgend nen dummer Kommentar fällt mir eigentlich immer ein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee aber mal im Ernst. Unerfahrene Spiele, die mal was im Chat fragen, werden teilweise schon recht ruppig angegangen, das könnte auch freundlicher gehen, aber ich glaube, das hat sonst mit mobbing nicht viel zu tun ^^


----------



## Larmina (2. März 2009)

DANYDEDR schrieb:


> Ich mach eigentlich den ganzen Tag nix anderes als die Gildies zu mobben und zu flamen, irgend nen dummer Kommentar fällt mir eigentlich immer ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja so blöde kommentare sind im Grunde ja normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was das flamen von Neulingen angeht das find ich extrem beschissen und ich versuch immer selbst die blödeste Frage freundlich zu beantworten


----------



## Tony B. (2. März 2009)

ich denke alle die in WoW mobben sind im RL kleine Scheißer die nicht mal ihre dumme kleine Fresse  aufmachen würden. Die denken sich is: ja nur nen Spiel... werden mich eh nie richtig sehen bzw kennenlernen. also einfach igno und Ruhe. 

Aber würde echt mal solche kleinen Pisser mal im RL treffen ^^ aber naja... 

MFG 
TB


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

Stimmt wie ihr alle angefangen habt wusstet ihr gleich alles und war ja sooooooo imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ok Spass bei Seite früher wenn man mal ne Frage gestellt hat, hat man viele Antworten bekommen.

Heute wenn man z.b. im Öffentlichen Channel fragt wie man Erste hilfe von 225 bis 300 skillen kann kommen nur noch dumme antworten ignos usw.

Ich finds echt schade das es überhaupt keine Freundlichen Spieler mehr gibt.


----------



## Gerbalin (2. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Stimmt wie ihr alle angefangen habt wusstet ihr gleich alles und war ja sooooooo imba
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt heute genug Seiten wo man wegen sowas anchschauen kann also sollte man nicht im /2 diese Frage posten. Sie gehört da nicht rein und ist eben einfach überflüssig


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Es gibt heute genug Seiten wo man wegen sowas anchschauen kann also sollte man nicht im /2 diese Frage posten. Sie gehört da nicht rein und ist eben einfach überflüssig



Ich denke mal nicht das jeder neuer sofort alle bzw eine seite kennt wo er reinschauen kann.


----------



## Gerbalin (2. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich denke mal nicht das jeder neuer sofort alle bzw eine seite kennt wo er reinschauen kann.



Google kennt glaub Jeder oder?

Nee was ich damit sagen will ist klar, wenn früher Jemand gefragt hat wurde die Frage oft beantwortet weil es viele Möglichkeiten nicht gab. Wenn man jetzt aber 4 Jahre die gleichen Fragen hört langweilt es manche Leute eben. Genauso wenn Leute Questtext nicht lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im übrigen wenn Leute wegen abzocken von Mats oder solchen vorfällen gemobbt werden oder ausgeschlossen werden finde ich das richtig! In echt würde auch keiner sagen das hast du gut gemacht, geh bitte wieder ins Kaufhaus und klau noch mehr ohen Strafe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

Für was gibts dann noch die Allgemeinchannel wenn nicht für Fragen. Ob sie beantwortet werden ist die nächste Frage also man muss nicht unbedingt auf ne Seite.

Bei dämlichen Fragen muss man ja auch nicht antworten.


----------



## Nevad (2. März 2009)

Wie solls denn erst im Leben aussehen,wenn man sich Ingame von 13-jährigen "mobben" lässt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (2. März 2009)

Nevad schrieb:


> Wie solls denn erst im Leben aussehen,wenn man sich Ingame von 13-jährigen "mobben" lässt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja ich denke die "Opfer" sind im Spiel die gleichen wie im RL, es trifft meist die Schwachen oder Dummen, also ich Spiel schon lange und hab sowas selten mitbekommen und wenn dann wars zu Recht!!!


----------



## Livien (2. März 2009)

Die Leute, die meinen vor dem PC eine große Schnautze haben zu müssen, sind im Normalfall einfach RL-Versager, die im richtigem Leben genug auf's Maul bekommen, denke ich mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...aber auch andrer Teil von solchen Spielern, sind einfach etwas geistig minderbemittelt, also für mich langt die Ignore, mit der Kombi von "IgnoreMore", ein sehr wichtiges Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
---------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Gebet der Besserung ist ein freundlicher Klaps auf dem Hinterkopf, der dem Tank signalisieren soll, dass er gefälligst zu pullen hat.


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

Ich denke mal nicht das die Mobber unbedingt 13 sein müssen gibt viele Erwachsene die auch an sowas Spass haben. Die meisten wollen halt immer groß Chef spielen und meinen jetzt müssen alle nach seiner Pfeife tanzen macht einer da nicht mit wird er vom Mobber erst Beleidigt wo sich dann schnell Anhänger finden die auch mitmachen. Tja den Rest könnt ihr euch auch denken.


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

Wer sagt eigentlich das Mobber in RL Versager sind? Ich glaube nicht das Mobber Versager sind. Könnten auch Leute sein denen es im RL und im Spiel einfach zu langweilig ist.

Nur mal dazu weil schon zu viele sagten "*Mobber sind Versager im Realen Leben".

*Ich glaube das nicht.


----------



## Arosk (2. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Wer sagt eigentlich das Mobber in RL Versager sind? Ich glaube nicht das Mobber Versager sind. Könnten auch Leute sein denen es im RL und im Spiel einfach zu langweilig ist.
> 
> Nur mal dazu weil schon zu viele sagten "*Mobber sind Versager im Realen Leben".
> 
> *Ich glaube das nicht.



Ist aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leute die im RL nichts draufhaben lassens im VL raus. Klingt logisch, isses auch.


----------



## Gerbalin (2. März 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ist aber so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Würde ich nicht unterschreiben.

Evtl auch wer im RL "groß ist" und "was drauf hat" und gerne Leute drückt macht das Ingame eben auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ist aber so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was versteht ihr unter Versager im RL. Man sollte schon eine Genaue Begründung haben was er getan hat wenn er als Versager beschimpft wird. Wenn möglich auch ein paar Beispiele geben.


----------



## Lichtkranz (2. März 2009)

Mobbing ist in keinem Bereich angebracht oder aber erwünschenswert. 
Sei es nu im RL oder in WoW. Aber muss doch in dem Punkt rechtgeben, dass wenn man früher im chat was  gefragt hat 
auch eine adequate Antwort bekam.
Nun ist es meist so *leider*, dass man nur beleidigungen oder dumme Antworten bekommt.

Aber das hat schlecht was mit Mobbing ansich zu tun.

Was mich aber immer auf die Frage wirft : Warum machen Leute sowas???

Einfach Antwort: Weil sie kein anderes Ventil für ihren Frust finden und ein problem nicht gelöst bekommen.
Und um dann von ihren eigenen Problemen und Sorgen abzulenken wird ein anderer genommen an dem 
sie sich auslassen können.
Schlicht und ergreifend nur um sich damit besser zu fühlen und um nicht ihre eigenen Probleme sehen zu müssen


----------



## Gerbalin (2. März 2009)

Lichtkranz schrieb:


> Was mich aber immer auf die Frage wirft : Warum machen Leute sowas???
> 
> Einfach Antwort: Weil sie kein anderes Ventil für ihren Frust finden und ein problem nicht gelöst bekommen.
> Und um dann von ihren eigenen Problemen und Sorgen abzulenken wird ein anderer genommen an dem
> ...



Naja bei manchen evtl das man sie für immer los hat, wie Leute die Mats klauen oder so. Töten bringt ja nichts, Bob holt sie ja leider wieder -.-


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

Ich denke mal manche schreiben es nur Spasseshalber eine unangenehm unangehnem hmmm ok lassen wirs ich versuchs nochmal

Ich denke mal manche schreiben auch nur Beleidigente Antworten weils denen Spass macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (2. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Naja bei manchen evtl das man sie für immer los hat, wie Leute die Mats klauen oder so. Töten bringt ja nichts, Bob holt sie ja leider wieder -.-



Besonders dann sollte man konsequent genug sein, diese Leute zu ignorieren und zukünftig zu meiden. Eine Warnung im Handels-Channel und im Notfall ein Ticket sollten genügen, solchen Betrügern Paroli zu bieten.


----------



## Gerbalin (2. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Eine Warnung im Handels-Channel



ist Mobbing oder? weil der Rest trägt es dann auch wieder weiter oder flamt ihn


----------



## Silvanoshei (2. März 2009)

Idioten gibt es überall. Ich finde es jedoch lächerlich sich in einem Spiel sowas gefallen zu lassen - man hat schließlich die Wahl eine Gilde zu verlassen oder seiner Ignorelist einen neuen Spieler hinzuzufügen. Ich sehe in Mobbing in MMORPGs kein wirkliches Problem, da es hier anders als im RL auch jemanden braucht, der gewillt ist, sich mobben zu lassen.
mfg. Silva


----------



## DLo (2. März 2009)

Naja, kann sein dass das schon geschrieben wurde: Also ich denke dass man das schon gut mit screens nachweisen kann

P.S: War zu faul, die 15 verbiebenen Seiten durchzulesen^^


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

Kennt ihr die Spielzeugeisenbahn wenn man sie aufstellt das dann alle /zug machen. Kenne jemanden der es in Sturmwind ins AH gestellt hat. 15 Sec später haben alle wie Verrückt im Handelschannel geflucht und auch ihn wie verrückt geflammt und beleidigt. Hallo das ist ein ganz normales Item das man überall benutzen darf da muss man nicht gleich austicken wenns im AH von SW steht.


----------



## Raheema (2. März 2009)

Ich hab gestern ein Zwerg Priester auf lvl 21 getroffen und ich hab ih nbissel geholfen weil ich noch einen freund geholfen habe ^^
und dann hat er gesagt das er erst seid 6 tagen WoW spielt.^^
ich hab ihn dann geholfen und erklärt was die Talente sind U.S.W^^
dann hab ic hgestern noch einen 70 Hexenmeisten einen port gemacht und der hat unser Gespräch verfolgt und hat gesagt er kann seine klasse auch noch nicht richtig spielen ich Spiel selber Mage (LvL 80^^) ich hab ihn dann bissel geholfen und so und er hat mir dann gesagt das es nur noch Wenige so freundliche Menschen in WoW gibt die Meisten wollen nur Gold und Epixx-.-


MfG
Raheema/St3ff3n


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

ich frage mich wirklich was man davon dann hat wenn man mit lila zeugs vollgestopft ist und gold hat. Glücklich machts nicht. Aber solche Leute schreien immer dann rum sie wollen mehr und das die anderen die nicht full epic sind noobs sind.

Einmal habe ich im Handelschannel gelesen da hat ein 1 char (mainchar ist wahrscheinlich von einen anderen Server) folgendes geschrieben. "Mein Gott was für ein Sche-- noob server ihr seit ja alle so schei-- Equipt und könnt wahrscheinlich nicht spielen". finde das schon etwas übertrieben wie süchtig muss man denn nur sein?


----------



## Raheema (2. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> ich frage mich wirklich was man davon dann hat wenn man mit lila zeugs vollgestopft ist und gold hat. Glücklich machts nicht. Aber solche Leute schreien immer dann rum sie wollen mehr und das die anderen die nicht full epic sind noobs sind.
> 
> Einmal habe ich im Handelschannel gelesen da hat ein 1 char (mainchar ist wahrscheinlich von einen anderen Server) folgendes geschrieben. "Mein Gott was für ein Sche-- noob server ihr seit ja alle so schei-- Equipt und könnt wahrscheinlich nicht spielen". finde das schon etwas übertrieben wie süchtig muss man denn nur sein?



ja solche Leute gibt es leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich sehr schade


----------



## Night falls (2. März 2009)

> Ich hab gestern ein Zwerg Priester auf lvl 21 getroffen und ich hab ih nbissel geholfen weil ich noch einen freund geholfen habe ^^
> und dann hat er gesagt das er erst seid 6 tagen WoW spielt.^^
> ich hab ihn dann geholfen und erklärt was die Talente sind U.S.W^^
> dann hab ic hgestern noch einen 70 Hexenmeisten einen port gemacht und der hat unser Gespräch verfolgt und hat gesagt er kann seine klasse auch noch nicht richtig spielen ich Spiel selber Mage (LvL 80^^) ich hab ihn dann bissel geholfen und so und er hat mir dann gesagt das es nur noch Wenige so freundliche Menschen in WoW gibt die Meisten wollen nur Gold und Epixx-.-
> ...



Dafür kommst du bestimmt in den Himmel zum lieben Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manjari (2. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> ich frage mich wirklich was man davon dann hat wenn man mit lila zeugs vollgestopft ist und gold hat. Glücklich machts nicht. Aber solche Leute schreien immer dann rum sie wollen mehr und das die anderen die nicht full epic sind noobs sind.
> 
> Einmal habe ich im Handelschannel gelesen da hat ein 1 char (mainchar ist wahrscheinlich von einen anderen Server) folgendes geschrieben. "Mein Gott was für ein Sche-- noob server ihr seit ja alle so schei-- Equipt und könnt wahrscheinlich nicht spielen". finde das schon etwas übertrieben wie süchtig muss man denn nur sein?



der kam bestimmt auf mugthol... *hust*


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

manjari schrieb:


> der kam bestimmt auf mugthol... *hust*




ok kenn mich mit den servern nicht so aus aber der server Mugthol ist dann wohl kein guter realm. Ich hoffe ich setzte jetzt nicht irgendwelche gerüchte in die Welt das sich wie Lauffeuer ausbreitet. Will ja nicht den Server mobben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

Nun da es sehr sehr wenigte nette Leute gibt bzw fast keine mehr, und da mir equip noch nie wichtig war und ich immer sehr sozial war möchte ich den ersten schritt tun um andere zu helfen indem ich meinen Raidbetrieb komplett einstelle und mich jetzt nur noch in Goldhain bzw Nordhaintal rumstehe und andere bei ihren Fragen antworteten gebe.

Früher gabs auch so leute die rumstanden und anderen Fragen beantworteten bzw ihre Hilfe anboten. Finde es zwar sehr schade das es niemanden mehr gibt. Im Grunde hatten mich epics noch nie interesiert ich helfe immer gern obs in RL oder Online ist. Es wird zwar keine Besserung geben wegen beleidigungen oder mobben aber was solls wenigstens habe ich ein paar geholfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerWillo (2. März 2009)

Wieso wird eine Frau, die einen Krieger spielt, gemobbt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

DerWillo schrieb:


> Wieso wird eine Frau, die einen Krieger spielt, gemobbt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




weil sie ne Frau ist?


----------



## DerWillo (2. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> weil sie ne Frau ist?



Na und?
Meine Freundin hat auch gespielt und sie wurde nie gemobbt... ja ganz im Gegenteil sogar, sie wurde immer sehr begehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

DerWillo schrieb:


> Na und?
> Meine Freundin hat auch gespielt und sie wurde nie gemobbt... ja ganz im Gegenteil sogar, sie wurde immer sehr begehrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann hatte sie Kontakt zu den richtigen leuten. Glaub mir es gibt schon ein paar perverse die es gern mal mit Frauen übertreiben und ihre Sexuelle begierden ihr zuflüstern.


----------



## DerWillo (2. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Dann hatte sie Kontakt zu den richtigen leuten. Glaub mir es gibt schon ein paar perverse die es gern mal mit Frauen übertreiben und ihre Sexuelle begierden ihr zuflüstern.


Ja sicher gab es da den ein oder anderen Perversen, der sie angeschrieben hat.. aber alles in allem wurde sie ziemlich gemocht (und bei ihr auf dem Server gibt es keine 'richtigen Leute' zu denen man Kontakt haben muss um beliebt zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Aromat05 (2. März 2009)

DerWillo schrieb:


> Na und?
> Meine Freundin hat auch gespielt und sie wurde nie gemobbt... ja ganz im Gegenteil sogar, sie wurde immer sehr begehrt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das sind da aber nur die 12-16 Jährigen Notgeil die auf deine frau Standen!


----------



## DerWillo (2. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> das sind da aber nur die 12-16 Jährigen Notgeil die auf deine frau Standen!



Kann schon sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß leider nicht wie alt die Perversen waren^^


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

Würde man das in eine Statistik umschreiben würde sie wie folgt lauten
5% vom server sind Mobber
10% Flammer
70% Idioten die nur beleidigen nach equip die leute beurteilen usw
14,5% Interesiert das alles nicht weil sie ihre feste gemeinschaft haben und sich nirgends einmischen wie Familiengilden usw
0,5% Hilfsbereite Leute die man gerne in die FS liste nimmt da die leute immer gerne einen zur Seite Stellen.

PS. ich gehöre zu den 0,5% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## DerWillo (2. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Würde man das in eine Statistik umschreiben würde sie wie folgt lauten
> 5% vom server sind Mobber
> 10% Flammer
> 70% Idioten die nur beleidigen nach equip die leute beurteilen usw
> ...



Ja so in etwa stimmt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich gehöre auch zu den 0,5%. Equip kommt bei mir eigentlich ganz hinten.


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

Das mit den Equip behaupten immer fast alle aber dann sind doch fast immer die meisten irgendwann später im dauerraid tja ich war in den letzten 2,5 Jahren bzw in meiner ganzen wow kariere noch nie in einer gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . In BC zeiten hatte ich nur T4 und kein T6 und interesiert hats mich nicht. Nachteil da alle leute auf meiner FS liste bis auf zwei alle Raiden wollten im T6 bereich wollten sie nix mehr von mir wissen.


----------



## DerWillo (2. März 2009)

Ach stimmt ja, ich bin ja so ein "ich gucke nur auf das Equip und wenn mir jemand was wegwürfelt oder schlecht equipt ist hasse ich ihn und er ist ein schlechter Mensch"-Typ. <.<'
Nein, mal im Ernst.
Ich raide auch sehr gerne mit (deshalb bin/war ich auch in einer Gilde). Aber nicht wegen des Equips oder so, sondern wegen des Spaßes den ich beim Raiden und in einer Gilde habe (ja man kann beim raiden tatsächlich Spaß haben). Das Equip nehme ich nur mit, damit ich auch weiter mitraiden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

klar Raiden soll ja auch Spass machen das ist ja der Sinn des Spieles Durch Gruppenaufgaben Spass haben. nur manche haben in WoW ihren Sinn des Lebens entdeckt.


----------



## DerWillo (2. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> klar Raiden soll ja auch Spass machen das ist ja der Sinn des Spieles Durch Gruppenaufgaben Spass haben. nur manche haben in WoW ihren Sinn des Lebens entdeckt.



Nee, ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe ja mit WoW aufgehört, aber ich schreibe trotzdem gerne hier noch ein bisschen mit und informiere mich, was es so neues gibt.


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

Ich hätte da nen Vorschlag wie man mobben in WoW verhindern kann.
Mein Vorschlag ist: Schneesturm soll alle Server runterfahren und mit WoW schluss machen. 

Ich denke dann sind alle froh und nie mehr WoW mobbing, Beleidigungen usw.


----------



## DerWillo (2. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich hätte da nen Vorschlag wie man mobben in WoW verhindern kann.
> Mein Vorschlag ist: Schneesturm soll alle Server runterfahren und mit WoW schluss machen.
> 
> Ich denke dann sind alle froh und nie mehr WoW mobbing, Beleidigungen usw.


Dann würde die Selbstmordquote aber gewaltig steigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

wenns so weit ist machen wir halt einen Thread mit den Thema AntiSelbstmordhilfe durch WoW. Aber mal wirklich ich glaube nicht das sich jemand wegen wow umbringen würde.


----------



## DerWillo (2. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> wenns so weit ist machen wir halt einen Thread mit den Thema AntiSelbstmordhilfe durch WoW. Aber mal wirklich ich glaube nicht das sich jemand wegen wow umbringen würde.



Doch das glaube ich schon. Es gibt, wie du schon sagtest, genug Leute, die in WoW den Sinn ihres Lebens sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J3st3r (2. März 2009)

ich habe neulich mit ein paar leuten die arena q in eiskrone gemacht
ich war der einzige der die q hatte, der rest hat mir einfach so geholfen!
ich muss sagen ich war wirklich total überrascht und hab mich lang und ausgiebig bedankt ^^

die aufteilung in % ist schon ganz gut muss ich leider sagen...
ich selber probiere immer nett und freundlich zu bleiben, helfe JEDEM wann auch immer undmit welchem problem (manchmal spendiere ich auch das anfangsmount...) 
aber wenn irgendwer ankommt: "ey gib mir gold (eventuell ist noch ein pls im satz...)" dann sag ich ihm auch das er farmen gehen soll...
in der gilde bin ich auch eher der typ, der sich ne halbe stunde lang die schimpfereien nach dem 20. naxx wipe im ts anhört und dann ein einfaches kommentar abgibt...
meistens richten sich die leute sogar danach o.O

also seid einfach mal ein bisschen netter und knausert nicht so mit dem gold und den tipps rum ^^


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> Achso Ja Kenn Ich Auch Voll Schlimm Ey Boa Wenn Man Sich Das Ma Vorstellt Da KannMan Leider Nix Machen ABer Tja Hm Aber Deswegen Aufhören Ist Ja Schon Ziemlich Krass Einfach Ignorieren Wär Vielleicht Ne Lösung Ja Ticket Schreiben Hm Bringt Ja Net Viel




Sry wenn ichs mal anspreche aber so schreiben eigentlich Mobbingopfer.

@ Der willo
Ok die Wirklichen Süchtigen die ohne WoW nicht mehr leben können würdens machen aber das Blizz nichts dagegen tun finde ich schon schlecht. Gibt ein Dicker Minuspunkt von mir. Stattdessen bezahlt Blizz noch solche Leute. Ok ist dann soetwas wie ein Beruf.


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

Ja ich war immer der Letzte bei den Raids wo gegangen ist. Der Grund ist weil mir nur der Spass zählt, wenn es natürlich übertrieben wird und man meint man muss die ganze nacht durchraiden leave ich auch das sehe ich nicht ein.

Wenn ich Leute für Gruppenquests suche und wir die machen und alle haben sie bis auf einer helfe ich natürlich denjenigen das er sie auch bekommt auch wenns ne halbe stunde dauert manche Leute wollen nur ihren Vorteil mehr nicht.


----------



## Vinclow :D (2. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Anfangs lief alles gut dann aus irgendeinen Grund wurde ihnen der Raid verweigert. Anscheinend hatten die Leute in ihrer alten Gilde irgendwas getan wozu auf einmal im nächsten Tag der Raid verweigert wurde.



versteh ich nicht.. wenn es gut mit den Leuten klappt warum sollten die Leader dann auf so ein Gesülz hören ??


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2009)

Vinclow schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht.. wenn es gut mit den Leuten klappt warum sollten die Leader dann auf so ein Gesülz hören ??




hat man schon diskutiert weil viele von der alten Gilde Neidisch auf die Person war weil sie in die Top Gilde geinvt wurde und die anderen nicht. Wenn mans richtig anstellt glaubt kann man jeden was erzählen was nicht stimmt obwohls geklaubt wird.


----------



## Eruator (2. März 2009)

Moin,
Ja ich meine das Thema Mobbin ist ja gerade sowieso ziemlich Thema...auch in den , ich sag mal "großen/wichtigen Themen"...also Tagesschua und sonstiges...
Gruß Eruator


----------



## Mjuu (2. März 2009)

Eruator schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ja ich meine das Thema Mobbin ist ja gerade sowieso ziemlich Thema...auch in den , ich sag mal "großen/wichtigen Themen"...also Tagesschua und sonstiges...
> Gruß Eruator



und was sagt dein post jez genau aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shavana123 (2. März 2009)

Das jemand derb gemobbt wurde habe ich in meiner WOW Zeit net erlebt (ich spiele seit release). Aber heute habe ich ma wieder son schönes Beispiel gesehen... Mein Mann und ich sind aufn aktuellen Testrealm und mein Mann (spielt seit Beta) hat jemanden etwas gefragt, naja und da kam dann nach 2 Sätzen...liess es doch nach und lass mich in Ruhe du Noob. Ehm hallo auch die leute die schon seit release spielen, wissen net alles. Die Umgangsform hat schon derb nachgelassen, aber zum glück gibt es die igno liste....noch ein beispiel....Ich habe im /2 channel geschrieben, das jemand nen einfallslosen Namen genommen hat, dann kam der der Wispher, ob wir hier auf einem kreative congress wären....ich antwortete ihm höflich, das dies nicht der Fall wäre aber man doch einen Namen auswählen könnte, der zu dem Char passt....daraufhin hat er mich beleidigt, was mir denn einfallen würde etc (genauen wortlaut weis ich leider nicht mehr).....Mein Mann hat es gelesen (unsere Rechner stehen direkt nebeneinander) und wispherte den Typ an, das er mich doch bitte in Ruhe lassen soll..... Daraufhin loggte er auf 5 seiner Twinks und beleidigte mich aufs übelste (jeder twink landetet nach und nach auf igno nach dem 1 wispher, deshalb 5 twinks^^) 


Aber wegen solchen leuten sich aus der ruhe bringen zu lassen oder geschweige denn den Realm zu wechseln halte ich für übertrieben, überall gibt es leute die meinen, sie wären etwas besseres, nur weil sie T7.5 tragen. 

Und zu den anderen, die bahaupten, das man nur erfolgreich sein kann (sprich das equip), wenn man 24/7 zoggt, dem muss ich leider widersprechen...wir raiden nur 3 mal die woche von 20-23 uhr und sind auch erfolgreich (derzeitigen endcontent clear), macht meinen berechnungen 9h die woche, naja egal.....das zusammenspiel muss einfach klappen und man muss nen gescheiten raidleader haben (damit möchte ich nur sagen, das wir soeinen haben und nicht andere irgendwie beurteilen^^), dann klappt das schon

Soviel dazu von mir

bye shavana


----------



## Schietenkleier (2. März 2009)

Mobbing = fehlende (mangelnde) Intelligenz


----------



## ReWahn (3. März 2009)

DerWillo schrieb:


> Doch das glaube ich schon. Es gibt, wie du schon sagtest, genug Leute, die in WoW den Sinn ihres Lebens sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WoW-Sucht ist inzwischen kaum mehr as ein Mediengespenst.
Mal ehrlich, wo gibt es an WoW noch etwas, das Stoff für exzessives Langzeitspielen bietet?
Die Raids werden nach sehr kurzer Zeit lächerlich einfach und Langweilig. Zu Farmen gibt es kaum noch etwas, was lange beschäftigt.

Früher hatte man alleine am PvP Rang sehr ange zu knabbern, oder am Ruf bei Argentumdämmerung, Thoriumbruderschaft oder Holzschlundfeste...

Heute gibt es einfach keine Spielinhalte mehr, die eine echte WoW-Sucht möglich machen.

Ausserhalb der flames einiger Forenuser existieren WoW-Süchtige wenn überhaupt nur noch in sehr kleiner, weiter abnehmenden Zahl...


----------



## JohnnyNRW (3. März 2009)

Das "Problem" gibt es nicht nur in WOW, sondern ist eine Zeiterscheinung.

Das Internet ist anonym, jeder sitzt zu Hause vorm Rechner, völlig unerkannt und isoliert und kann sein Maul aufreißen. Es passiert ja eh nichts.

Zumeißt haben die Leute im Netz die größte Fresse, die im RL nie den Mund aufkriegen. Bestes Beispiel. Früher im CS Clan war einer, der hat nie aber auch wirklich nie den Mund halten können, wußte alles besser, 

beleidigte Teammitglieder nach nem verlorenen War etc. Bei ner Lan saß der wie n Häufchen Elend hinter seinem Monitor und hat kaum ein Wort gesagt.......Ein kleiner untersetzter verpickelter Suppenkasper.

Seitdem sind für mich alle in WOW, die sich nicht an Benimmregeln oder Verhaltensregeln halten können, auch solche RL Versager.

Die, die was drauf haben, also im RL, haben es nicht nötig feige hinterm PC irgendwelche Leute anzumachen.


----------



## Thrungal (3. März 2009)

Sorry, irgendwie verschliesst sich mir immer noch die Problematik.

Wenn einer gemobbt wird, dann isses meistens zurückzuführen auf "wie man reinschreit, so schallts raus", zum anderen, wenn einem das Spiel (!) keinen Spass macht, warum auch immer, dann geht vor die Tür. Die Grafik is geil!

Und gemobbt in einem Videospiel kann nur einer werden, der hier versucht, sein "Glück" zu finden, da is anderweitig was reichlich schief gegangen, sorry.

Wenn mir einer blöd kommt in einem SPIEL, landet er auf der igno - wenn da im Was-weiss-ich-Channel weiter Unfug betrieben wird, dann hat das, vermutlich, warscheinlich, einen Grund, der beim "Opfer" selbst liegt.

Wer locker flockig durch die Gegend rumpelt, wird nie solche Probleme bekommen - im Moment erlebe ich mit meinen DK-Twink genau das Gegenteil, einer hilft dem andern mit den 80ern. Liegt vllt auch daran, dass ich auch mal umlogg, Leute freundlich begrüsse und nicht ständig mit "lol, wtf, nup!" um mich werfe. KÖNNTE daran liegen.


----------



## David (3. März 2009)

Also wir haben früher in der Schule immer die Kinder verprügelt und gemobbt, die ätzend waren.
Ich glaub im Erwachsenenalter ändert sich sowas nicht.

Wenn Du also unsympathisch, arrogant, eingebildet oder einfach nur dumm bist stellst Du schon die perfekte Opferolle dar.
Von daher: Selbst ist der Mann. Leg los, werd groß


----------



## Leviathan666 (3. März 2009)

David schrieb:


> Also wir haben früher in der Schule immer die Kinder verprügelt und gemobbt, die ätzend waren.
> Ich glaub im Erwachsenenalter ändert sich sowas nicht.
> 
> Wenn Du also unsympathisch, arrogant, eingebildet oder einfach nur dumm bist stellst Du schon die perfekte Opferolle dar.
> Von daher: Selbst ist der Mann. Leg los, werd groß


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast du dich damals auch selbst geschlagen?


----------



## Redryujin (3. März 2009)

David schrieb:


> Also wir haben früher in der Schule immer die Kinder verprügelt und gemobbt, die ätzend waren.
> Ich glaub im Erwachsenenalter ändert sich sowas nicht.
> 
> Wenn Du also unsympathisch, arrogant, eingebildet oder einfach nur dumm bist stellst Du schon die perfekte Opferolle dar.
> Von daher: Selbst ist der Mann. Leg los, werd groß




Nur weil einen das Gesicht von einer anderen Person nicht passt muss man ihn nicht gleich verprügeln. Gewalt ist keine Lösung. Wenn ich ehrlich bin solche Aussagen sind ganz schön übertrieben.


----------



## Grimmzahn (3. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Hallo an alle da draußen!
> 
> Ich wollte mal über ein äußerst wichtiges thema mit euch diskutieren und zwar Mobbing in WoW. Ich kenne viele Leute denen es schon passiert ist und die auch deswegen aufgehört haben zu spielen.
> 
> ...



schon wieder zwei minuten meines lebens, die ich nie wieder bekomme


----------



## Redryujin (3. März 2009)

Grimmzahn schrieb:


> schon wieder zwei minuten meines lebens, die ich nie wieder bekomme




wow so lange hast gebraucht um den Satz zu schreiben 2 Minuten gz das ist wirklich lange.


----------



## Redryujin (3. März 2009)

Ich hätte da einen guten Vorschlag da manche noch nie Mobbingszenen gesehen haben.
Wir alle Mobben jetzt irgendwenn hier egall wem 2 Wochen lang bis er seelisch und körperlich am Ende ist und dann sehen mal alle was mit Mobbingofper wirklich passiert.


----------



## Efstan (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hrhrhr.. ich weis jetzt werden viele flamen von wegen umgangsformen sind wichtig und ach und bla... 
aber SOLL ER DOCH AUFHÖRN... 
bockt doch keine sau ob jemand mit dem spiel aufhört weil ihm der mob xy dauernd aufs maul gibt oder ob er von den leuten gemobbt wird-.- 
DESWEGEN spielt man auch ein SPIEL.. weil man damit aufhören kann, wenns blöd wird.
wenn ich mich mit den leuten verstehen will geh ich auf die straße und rede mit ihnen


----------



## Todeshieb (3. März 2009)

Im RL gibts schließlich ja auch Leute, die einem unsymphatisch sind. In WoW ist das nicht anders ...


----------



## Larmina (3. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich hätte da einen guten Vorschlag da manche noch nie Mobbingszenen gesehen haben.
> Wir alle Mobben jetzt irgendwenn hier egall wem 2 Wochen lang bis er seelisch und körperlich am Ende ist und dann sehen mal alle was mit Mobbingofper wirklich passiert.


Gibs mir! mobb mich hart und dreckig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrungal (4. März 2009)

Redryujin:

Verstehst Du es nicht?

Hör auf mit der Micky-Maus-Schei**e und dann haste Ruhe.

Und wenn Du im Forum weiter versuchst, auf der *arme-Opfer-Welle* durchzureiten, wirst Du auch hier tolle Kommentare bekommen.
Nicht nur die Doofen werden gemobbt, sondern auch die, die nerven - kennste aus der Schule, oder?

Genau wie im RL (kennste vielleicht): wer freundlich mit anderen umgeht, mit dem wird auch freundlich umgegangen, ganz einfach.

@ admin: schliesst bitte das Ding, gab schon tolle Freds dazu......


----------



## Larmina (4. März 2009)

Thrungal schrieb:


> Redryujin:
> 
> Verstehst Du es nicht?
> 
> ...


manchmal werden allerdings auch die gemobbt die neu sind aber im grunde hast du recht: Wer gemobbt wird ist auf jeden Fall nicht vollständig unschuldig. Klar ist Mobbing kein Weg um Differenzen zu klären aber es sind immer 2 Seiten an sowas beteiligt


----------



## Redryujin (5. März 2009)

Thrungal schrieb:


> Redryujin:
> 
> Verstehst Du es nicht?
> 
> ...



was will dieser Thread nur sagen. Hallo wir diskutieren hier über ein Thema und wenn es dir nicht passt dann verschwinde wieder unter den Stein wo du vorgekrochen kamst. Ich seh schon hier gibts auch sehr viele Unfreundliche Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Night falls (5. März 2009)

> Hallo wir diskutieren hier über ein Thema und wenn es dir nicht passt dann verschwinde wieder unter den Stein wo du vorgekrochen kamst.



Jo, ihr diskutiert. Mal abgesehen davon, dass knapp 50% der Posts hier drin von dir stammen, ist das hier eine einzige Selbstbeweihräucherei der Gutmenschen (immer und immer wieder das Gleiche), garniert mit ein paar bösen Kommentaren zwischendrin. Wir wissen jetzt, dass du eine schier unglaubliche soziale Kompetenz hast - kannst dir den link zum Thread ja in die Signatur packen, damit auch die Nachwelt darüber informiert wird.

/vote 4 close

EDIT: Ich stelle mich hiermit als Mobbingopfer zur Verfügung. Mal sehen ob ihr es schafft, mich seelisch und körperlich ans Ende zu bringen.


----------



## Ghost305 (5. März 2009)

Mal im Ernst du beschreibst es als Mobbing...weil irgend eine deinem post nach zu urteilen gute Raidgilde...es einem neuen Member verweigert mit zu raiden?Vielleicht liegts einfach daran das sie Kacknoobs sind und deswegen nicht mehr mitgenommen wurden?So ist nunmal das System vorallem in guten Gilden...wenn du neu bist bist du auf Probephase und wenn du deine Leistung nicht bringst dann hast du Pech gehabt...und dann kommt einer und erzählt was von Mobbing?Uh Ähm...ja?!

Dann einmal das sie *gemein* zu ihr waren muss ich mit darunter vorstellen das sie nicht mit in eine Inni genommen wurde oder ihr keiner helfen wollte oder was soll ich mir darunter vorstellen...wenn du schon so einen Post startest dann bring uns Beispiele und Argumente sonst kann der Thread mal wieder getrost geclosed werden...sie waren alle so gemein zu mir...was soll ich dazu sagen?
Wenn sie verbal angegriffen wurde gibts da son Großes rotes Fragezeichen fals sie wenn beleidigt wurde...oder sprechen wir hier von den gaaaanz bösen Leuten die ihr nicht mit der pösen Elite Quest helfen wollte?!
Nächstesmal...dann informierst du dich was Mobbing ist...und dann machst du einen Thread auf?Einverstanden?

Naja schon doll wie viel man zu einem Thema das keinen Sinn hat und worauf man wirklich eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen kann, schreiben kann oder?

Mfg

Ps: *Ich werde ja selber jeden Tag gemobbt*...also ganz ehrlich da musste ich mal ganz gehässig grinsen fragt mich nicht warum...aber die Selbstmitleidschiene funktioniert bei mir nicht so wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (5. März 2009)

Wer sich in nem Spiel Mobben lässt also wirklich wie soll das gehn!!!
Wenn man sich Sorgen über die Dinge macht die einem im Spiel gesagt wurden sollte man sich sorgen machen...
und zwar um sein Selbstbewustsein


----------



## lol555 (5. März 2009)

Find sowas echt schade, dass solche Leute anderen Spielern ihren Fun  verderben... Im jedem Game gibts es solche Mi........ die meinen was besseres zu sein.


----------



## Redryujin (5. März 2009)

Ghost305 schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst du beschreibst es als Mobbing...weil irgend eine deinem post nach zu urteilen gute Raidgilde...es einem neuen Member verweigert mit zu raiden?Vielleicht liegts einfach daran das sie Kacknoobs sind und deswegen nicht mehr mitgenommen wurden?So ist nunmal das System vorallem in guten Gilden...wenn du neu bist bist du auf Probephase und wenn du deine Leistung nicht bringst dann hast du Pech gehabt...und dann kommt einer und erzählt was von Mobbing?Uh Ähm...ja?!
> 
> Dann einmal das sie *gemein* zu ihr waren muss ich mit darunter vorstellen das sie nicht mit in eine Inni genommen wurde oder ihr keiner helfen wollte oder was soll ich mir darunter vorstellen...wenn du schon so einen Post startest dann bring uns Beispiele und Argumente sonst kann der Thread mal wieder getrost geclosed werden...sie waren alle so gemein zu mir...was soll ich dazu sagen?
> Wenn sie verbal angegriffen wurde gibts da son Großes rotes Fragezeichen fals sie wenn beleidigt wurde...oder sprechen wir hier von den gaaaanz bösen Leuten die ihr nicht mit der pösen Elite Quest helfen wollte?!
> ...



bevor man irgendeinen Müll reinschreibt würde ich mal den Thread genau durchlesen und zwar alle Seiten und nicht nur einen Beitrag. Kleiner Tip von mir und der ist Kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Ghost305 (5. März 2009)

Du ich mach das nach folgendem Ablauf...erste Seite Müll...da les ich den Rest nicht mehr...
Und ehrlich der Anfang reichte schon...und wenn der Anfang schon auf schlechten Fakten und schlechten Beispielen aufbaut...sollte dann der Rest besser werden?Ich denke nicht


----------



## Immondys (5. März 2009)

Hm, eigentlich sinnfrei die ganze Sache. Wer sich so in ein Spiel reinsteigert, das er oder Sie sich mobben lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , sollte vieleicht mal eine Prise RL zu sich nehmen und das Spiel ganz schnell vergessen. Oder vielleicht mal beim Arbeits - oder Sozialamt zu arbeiten beginnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Auch ein Praktikum in der Kindeklinik sollte dazu führen, das sich der eigene Wahrnehmungsgradiant wieder von unwichtigen zu wichtigen Dingen hin verschiebt. WoW ist ein Spiel und in keinster Weise wichtig - mobbing = lachhaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## TanaTusBRB (5. März 2009)

manche haben es aber !wirklich! einfach nur verdient......


----------



## Kono (shat) (6. März 2009)

mal davon abgesehen, dass das ganze wirklich kein mobbing ist, ist es auch noch ziemlich einseitig
wenn eine sehr gute raidgilde einen nicht mitraiden lässt, liegt es wahrscheinlich an einem der drei folgenden gründe
1. die zurückgelassenen waren einfach zu schlecht
2. rotation
3. sie waren zu unsympathisch

und bei dem armen, armen, unschuldigen, kleinem mädel
nun, frauen haben einen kleinen vorteil, sie können sich männer, in wow, zu nutze machen
den rest denkst du dir jetzt..

es gibt immer 2 seiten der medaille, nur weil die personen sagen, das es so ist, muss es nicht wirklich so sein.. die wahrheit liegt meist irgendwo in der mitte..

wow ist ein spiel, ein hobby, etwas wo leute spaß haben wollen
geht mir nicht anders, und wer meint mich nerven zu müssen, kommt auf ignore
das ist hat nichts mit mobbing zu tun
im rl geht man solchen leuten aus dem weg, im spiel hat man ne liste, auf der man diese packen kannn
das ist alles


----------



## Arkanoss (6. März 2009)

Ich sach nur zu dem thread: haha lol wer sich echt mobben lässt und im schlimmsten fall noch rum heult soll mal an seinem verstand kratzen xD also ich checks nicht wie manche in nem game so reagieren wie im RL..... naja scheiß auf die armen kinder da drausen lebt euer leben und wenn es sein muss auch ingame und lasst euch nicht unterkriegen ... thats life...


----------



## Thrungal (6. März 2009)

@ Reddrui

Leider sind nicht alle Kommentare, die nicht Deiner Meinung entsprechen, unqualifiziert. 

1. Du wolltest eine Diskussion, da hast Du sie.

2. Klar, man sieht, dass Du nicht so alt bist und grad versuchst, Deine Haut zu retten - aber wer sich ins Haifischbecken begibt, der muss auch die Cohones dazu haben.

3. Erste Aktion zur Problemlösung: die Fehler bei sich selbst suchen. 

4. Erzähl mir nichts von "Du hasts eh nicht verstanden", ich hab solche "Situationen" wie Deine täglich in meiner Arbeit. Dreimal darfst Du raten, welcher Berufszweig Dir was erzählt. Tip: Ich bin kein Lehrer.


Und zum letzten Mal:
Wer Wind sät, wird Sturm ernten. Oder anders: Wer austeilt, muss auch einstecken können; Von Nix kommt Nix. 


PS:
Cohones kann man googlen.


----------



## Yiraja (6. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich spiele selbst auch Guild Wars fand da die Leute immer Freundlicher als in WoW man wurde da immer schnell auch geholfen mit allen :-) vielleicht hatte ich da einfach nur glück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kann ich nur bestätigen aber mir ist so ein fall aus wow nicht bekannt und ich hab seit beta gespielt


----------



## Yiraja (6. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> mal davon abgesehen, dass das ganze wirklich kein mobbing ist, ist es auch noch ziemlich einseitig
> wenn eine sehr gute raidgilde einen nicht mitraiden lässt, liegt es wahrscheinlich an einem der drei folgenden gründe
> 1. die zurückgelassenen waren einfach zu schlecht
> 2. rotation
> ...



mit den frauen da is nem kollegen von mir sowat passiert xD der hat eine in wow kennengelernt die war n ober noobie ^^, die sind zusammen gekommen
der hat ihren char bis zur "vergasung" gepushed und bei seiner gilde mitraiden lassen un als der char soweit "fertig" war hat se ihn abgeschossen und fing an 
überall wo es nur ging ihn schlecht zu machen also so viel zu den armen mobbing opfern.

und wer sich mobben lässt der ist selbst schuld!


----------



## Pcasso (6. März 2009)

dazu gibt es nur eins zu sagen
*
"MOBBING MACHT IMPOTENT!!!"*


----------



## DrKnievel (6. März 2009)

Die Überschrift klingt wie aus einem Boulevard-Magazin.

"Mobbin - es betrifft immer mehr von uns!

Auch Hugo G. aus H. an der E. ist ein Opfer geworden. Nach der Schule schloss er sich in sein Zimmer ein und spielte sein geliebtes ZUZ (Namen geändert, Anm.d.Red) und wollte nur eins - Rulen und Roxx0rn! Doch dann begegnete er der Person, die ihn schon bald fertig machen sollte. Zu Beginn waren Hugo G., im Spiel als "IMBAdäsneit" und die ominöse "ReibeisenUschi" noch ein tolles Team - doch mit Äppix kam Neid! Und die Uschi machte den Hugo nach Strich und Faden fertig, nachdem er ihr l000t weggerollt hatte.
Anstatt aber den Ignore-Knopf zu betätigen, sich zu denken "Was ein Depp" und mit der Sache abzuschliessen, heulte Hugo G. die Foren voll.

Der Skandal: Keiner wollte ihn verstehen.

Hugo G, alias IMBAdäsneit, musste zwangsläufig 20&#8364; in einen Serverwechsel investieren. Einige sagten, er tue damit etwas gegen die Wirtschaftskrise...andere sagten, er sei ein Weichei.
Hugo G. aus H. an der E. jedenfalls ist nichtmehr Glücklich. Seinen Namen musste er auch ändern. Nun spielt er einsam als Räch0rOfTehOpfas auf dem Server Whitefoot und hofft, dass er nicht nochmal solch fiesen Attacken ausgesetzt ist. Er kämpft nun dafür, dass das fiese Online-Mobbing publik gemacht wird und hofft, dass er damit Andere vor einem Schicksal wie seinem beschützen kann.


Impulsiv sagt - OMG rofl l2p, du Nap!"


----------



## Larmina (6. März 2009)

DrKnievel schrieb:


> Die Überschrift klingt wie aus einem Boulevard-Magazin.
> 
> "Mobbin - es betrifft immer mehr von uns!
> 
> ...


Der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Det0 (6. März 2009)

nunja, ich hatte noch nicht sowas wie Mobbing erlebt in WOW aber soetwas ähnliches, was für mich ebenfalls ein guter Grund war den Server zuwechseln.

Ich hatte mich damals mit einer guten Freundin sosehr verkracht im Spiel, das ich es teilweise nicht mehr ertragen konnte, sie jeden Tag Ingame zusehn, worauf sich Wut und Schmerz entwickelte.
Ich sah als einzigsten Ausweg nurnoch, woanders neu zubeginnen um das ganze zuvergessen...

Ich kann mir vorstellen, das Mobbing und die Angst jeden Tag von diesen Leute heruntergemacht zuwerden einen auch dazu bringt, irgendwann mit dem alten abzuschließen .. und was neues zubeginnen.


----------



## DrKnievel (6. März 2009)

Det0 schrieb:


> nunja, ich hatte noch nicht sowas wie Mobbing erlebt in WOW aber soetwas ähnliches, was für mich ebenfalls ein guter Grund war den Server zuwechseln.
> 
> Ich hatte mich damals mit einer guten Freundin sosehr verkracht im Spiel, das ich es teilweise nicht mehr ertragen konnte, sie jeden Tag Ingame zusehn, worauf sich Wut und Schmerz entwickelte.
> Ich sah als einzigsten Ausweg nurnoch, woanders neu zubeginnen um das ganze zuvergessen...
> ...




In deinem Fall war das kein Mobbing wie du ja auch selbst sagst.

Wenn man von irgendwem dauernd fertig gemacht wird - warum zur Hölle packt man ihn dann nicht einfach auf Igno und fertig? Ihr habt wirklich in WOW im Gegensatz zum RL die Möglichkeit diese Person einfach KOMPLETT abzuschalten und nicht nur so zu tuen als würdet ihr ihn/sie nicht hören. Also macht auch davon gebrauch!

Mobbin mag ein ernstes Thema sein, ja. Aber sich über Mobbing in WOW aufzuregen anstatt die Mobber einfach zu ignorieren ist irgendwie ziemlich grenzwertig.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (6. März 2009)

Jemand meint mich Ingame oder im Forum fertig zu machen.
Ich gebe ihm meine Adresse damit er es mir Persönlich sagen kann.
Die Person kommt nicht, also hab ich nun einen heftigen grund ihn zu Mobben und auszulachen was für ein Weichei er ist.

Zwar versuchte es noch keiner mich zu Mobben aber beleidigt wurde ich oft genug.
Hab jedesmal meine Adresse gegeben oder gesagt "Treffen wir uns morgen Zürich Hauptbahnhof 18Uhr Gleis 24"..
Glaubt ihr irgendeiner erschien jemals? Als antwort kommt dann nur ein "lol" oder "halt die fresse".. Und so einer will mich fertig machen? dazu kann ich aber nur "lol" sagen.


----------



## Redryujin (19. März 2009)

Tja und wieder sieht man mal was aus Mobbing wird wie im aktuellen Fall mit dem Amoklauf.
Ich sage es ja das Thema Mobbing wird einfach unterschätzt. Zum aktuellen Fall kann ich nur eins sagen und zwar das es wahrscheinlich die Opfer verdient haben, denn wer weiß was die mit dem angestellt haben.

Bin mal wirklich gespannt wann der nächste Amoklauf ist. Stimmt ich vergas dann sind ja wieder Killerspiele und Co schuld statt die wahren Hintergründe aufzudecken.

Traurige und armseelige Welt in der wir leben.


----------



## Nimeroth (19. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Zum aktuellen Fall kann ich nur eins sagen und zwar das es wahrscheinlich die Opfer verdient haben, denn wer weiß was die mit dem angestellt haben.



Mir fällt grad gar nichts mehr ein! Du findest, die 15-16 Jährigen Kids an der Schule haben es verdient ne Kugel in den Kopf zu bekommen???
Wie krank ist das denn? Bitte geh zu einem Psychologen bevor sich da noch mehr wirres Zeug in deinem Oberstübchen bildet!

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Redryujin (19. März 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Mir fällt grad gar nichts mehr ein! Du findest, die 15-16 Jährigen Kids an der Schule haben es verdient ne Kugel in den Kopf zu bekommen???
> Wie krank ist das denn? Bitte geh zu einem Psychologen bevor sich da noch mehr wirres Zeug in deinem Oberstübchen bildet!
> 
> Gruß,
> Nim




Nun wie würdest du etwa reagieren wenn man dich Jahrelang mobbt das du selbst zum Psychologen musst und nicht mehr ein und aus weißt? Würdest du dann noch deinen Peinigern Blumen schenken und dich bedanken was sie mit dir machen? Der Täter hat auch selbst geschrieben das er nicht mehr mit seinen verlotterten Leben weitermachen will. Und da eh alle wegschauen muss man es halt selbst in die Hand nehmen. Ja sry aber jeder denkt immer nur das die Täter nicht mehr ganz dicht sind und krank sind aber kein Wunder wenn niemand denen hilft.


----------



## Tomratz (19. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Tja und wieder sieht man mal was aus Mobbing wird wie im aktuellen Fall mit dem Amoklauf.
> Ich sage es ja das Thema Mobbing wird einfach unterschätzt. Zum aktuellen Fall kann ich nur eins sagen und zwar das es wahrscheinlich die Opfer verdient haben, denn wer weiß was die mit dem angestellt haben.
> 
> Bin mal wirklich gespannt wann der nächste Amoklauf ist. Stimmt ich vergas dann sind ja wieder Killerspiele und Co schuld statt die wahren Hintergründe aufzudecken.
> ...



Soweit ich weiss, war der Typ 17, die Opfer wohl 15-16 und hatten nix mit dem zu tun.
Er hat sich eben *nicht* an den Leuten *gerächt*, die ihn nach deiner Definition gemobbt haben, sondern
wahllos Kinder erschossen. Dass er dabei hauptsächlich Mädchen und Frauen aufs Korn nahm hat wohl etwas mit
Problemen gegenüber dieser Personengruppe zu tun, aber nochmal, er hat *nicht* die Leute umgebracht die
ihn angeblich gemobbt haben.

Erstmal Gehirn einschalten, bevor man irgendwelche Dinge behauptet.

Von Mobbing haben die Mehrzahl der Poster hier keine Ahnung, ich könnt euch da einiges erzählen was ich in meinem
Berug mitbekomme (nein, ich bin auch kein Lehrer).


----------



## Nimeroth (19. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Nun wie würdest du etwa reagieren wenn man dich Jahrelang mobbt das du selbst zum Psychologen musst und nicht mehr ein und aus weißt? Würdest du dann noch deinen Peinigern Blumen schenken und dich bedanken was sie mit dir machen? Der Täter hat auch selbst geschrieben das er nicht mehr mit seinen verlotterten Leben weitermachen will. Und da eh alle wegschauen muss man es halt selbst in die Hand nehmen. Ja sry aber jeder denkt immer nur das die Täter nicht mehr ganz dicht sind und krank sind aber kein Wunder wenn niemand denen hilft.



Ok, bevor ich mich jetzt auf eine Diskussion einlasse, einfach nur mal zum Nachdenken:

- Du kanntest den Täter nichtmal im Entferntesten
- Die Opfer waren überwiegend junge Mädchen von denen viele den Täter wahrscheinlich auch nichtmal kannten
- Alles Wissen was du und auch Ich über diese Tragödie haben, haben wir aus Zweifelhafter Quelle: den Medien
- Jeder noch so kurzsichtige Mensch, sollte kapiert haben, daß Gewalt NIE eine Lösung ist, schon gar nicht in dem Ausmaß
- Ja! Der Täter WAR krank, daß ist wohl mehr als Offensichtlich nach solch einer Tat

Was du da von dir gibtst zeugt von einer Geistigen Reife die mit Worten schon nichtmehr zu beschreiben ist.
Ein Schlag ins Gesicht aller Angehörigen der Opfer. Sich Anzumaßen über eine Person die man nur im TV gesehen
ein Urteil abgeben zu können, ist genauso Realitätsnah wie Gewaltspiele für die Tat verantwortlich zu machen.

Ich werde nach deiner Aussage hier nicht weiter mit dir Diskutieren. Eine solche Aussage in einem *öffentlichen*
Forum zu tätigen ist ist nicht nur dumm, sondern schlicht und ergreifend unverantwortlich und gefährlich!
Wer weiß wer den Quatsch hier ließt...

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Larmina (19. März 2009)

Amokläufer sind Egoistische Selbstmörder. Sie wollen sich umbringen aber mit einem großen Trara abtreten. Schuld daran sind auch die Medien, da die Amokläufer sich sicher sein können, dass sie noch sehr lang bekannt sein werden


----------



## ReWahn (19. März 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Amokläufer sind Egoistische Selbstmörder. Sie wollen sich umbringen aber mit einem großen Trara abtreten. Schuld daran sind auch die Medien, da die Amokläufer sich sicher sein können, dass sie noch sehr lang bekannt sein werden





Mehr gibt es dazu von meiner Seite nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Larmina (19. März 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Mehr gibt es dazu von meiner Seite nicht zu sagen.


Die im Video haben es vielleicht aus Rache gemacht aber du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass Leute die 2 Jahre jünger waren als Tim K. ihn nachdem er mit der Schule fertig war gemobbt haben? Oder die Leute im Autohaus, die er erschossen hat und warscheinlich nichtmal kannte?
Zumindest er war jemand, der keine Lust mehr hatte zu leben aber mit einem gewaltigen Wumms aus dieser Welt verschwinden wollte.


----------



## Redryujin (19. März 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Ok, bevor ich mich jetzt auf eine Diskussion einlasse, einfach nur mal zum Nachdenken:
> 
> - Du kanntest den Täter nichtmal im Entferntesten
> - Die Opfer waren überwiegend junge Mädchen von denen viele den Täter wahrscheinlich auch nichtmal kannten
> ...




Ok das Stimmt ich kenne ihn nicht persönlich den Täter und habs auch aus den Medien gelesen und die Tat war einige Kilometer von meinen Heimantort weg. Klar er hätte auch zu uns fahren können und mich erschießen können. Da ich auch schon sehr viel mit Mobbing erlebt hatte in RL kann ich dann schon seine Tat nachvollziehen. Sry das ist nunmal meine Meinung und es gibt eine sogenannte Meinungsfreiheit hier in Deutschland.


----------



## Shubunki (19. März 2009)

es ist völlig egal, ob Mobbing oder nicht... Amoklauf und wahllos leute umbringen geht gar nicht.. da gibs nichts zu legitimieren, zu rechtfertigen oder zu beschönigen.. Ich habe 0 Verständniss für Leute, die die " armen "Täter auch noch in Schutz nehmen. Aus meiner Sicht ist das das allerletzte und wer meint, er  muss solche Taten noch rechtfertigen kann das ja mal gegenüber den Angehöhrigen der Opfer machen.


----------



## Redryujin (19. März 2009)

Shubunki schrieb:


> es ist völlig egal, ob Mobbing oder nicht... Amoklauf und wahllos leute umbringen geht gar nicht.. da gibs nichts zu legitimieren, zu rechtfertigen oder zu beschönigen.. Ich habe 0 Verständniss für Leute, die die " armen "Täter auch noch in Schutz nehmen. Aus meiner Sicht ist das das allerletzte und wer meint, er muss solche Taten noch rechtfertigen kann das ja mal gegenüber den Angehöhrigen der Opfer machen.




Klar du hast Recht beim Amoklauf gibts auch nix zu beschönigen. Aber hat irgendwer Den Täter in den Jahren geholfen? Nein Ok er soll eine Therapie glaub ich gemacht haben und abgebrochen haben. Aber statt da richtig nachzuhacken wird er links liegen gelassen wie alle mobbingopfer, weils einfach dann keinen Interesiert. Ich wette wenn der Psychater oder die Eltern ständig nachgehackt hätten was los ist und wie sie in helfen können wer sowas erst gar nicht passiert.

Klar der Amoklauf ist halt ne Verzweiflungstat gewesen um zu zeigen er hat ein Problem und kommt nicht mehr damit zurecht. Aber anstatt wirklich jetzt zu reagieren in Schulen Arbeitstellen aufmerksam auf die Leute die Probleme haben nachzugehen denen zu helfen interesierts einfach wieder keinen, stattdessen werden wieder irgendwelches sinnloses Zeug wie Killerspiele als Ursache genannt.


----------



## Larmina (19. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Aber anstatt wirklich jetzt zu reagieren in Schulen Arbeitstellen aufmerksam auf die Leute die Probleme haben nachzugehen denen zu helfen interesierts einfach wieder keinen, stattdessen werden wieder irgendwelches sinnloses Zeug wie Killerspiele als Ursache genannt.


Ja am schlimmsten an der Sache find ich, dass die Politiker das als Wahlkampfattraktion ausschlachten... anstatt sich zu bemühen was zu ändern, damit sowas nichtmehr passiert


----------



## Shubunki (19. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Klar du hast Recht beim Amoklauf gibts auch nix zu beschönigen. Aber hat irgendwer Den Täter in den Jahren geholfen? Nein Ok er soll eine Therapie glaub ich gemacht haben und abgebrochen haben. Aber statt da richtig nachzuhacken wird er links liegen gelassen wie alle mobbingopfer, weils einfach dann keinen Interesiert. Ich wette wenn der Psychater oder die Eltern ständig nachgehackt hätten was los ist und wie sie in helfen können wer sowas erst gar nicht passiert.
> 
> Klar der Amoklauf ist halt ne Verzweiflungstat gewesen um zu zeigen er hat ein Problem und kommt nicht mehr damit zurecht. Aber anstatt wirklich jetzt zu reagieren in Schulen Arbeitstellen aufmerksam auf die Leute die Probleme haben nachzugehen denen zu helfen interesierts einfach wieder keinen, stattdessen werden wieder irgendwelches sinnloses Zeug wie Killerspiele als Ursache genannt.



Was das Erkennen der Probleme betrifft: Da geb ich Dir Recht! ..es ist ein soziales und gesellschaftliches Problem, das eine solche tickende Zeitbombe nicht frühzeitig erkannt wird. Die zuständigen machen es sich einfach, indem einfach ein Spiel als Ursache herhalten muss. 
Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei: Problem des einzelnen hin oder her... Leute umlegen oder quälen, egal vor welchen Hintergrund is absolut out of discussion!

Sorry, aber dann müsste man auch den armen Vergewaltiger, den armen Kinderschänder und den armen Terroristen nach seinen pupertäteren oder sonstwie gelagerten Problemen fragen.


----------



## Redryujin (19. März 2009)

Shubunki schrieb:


> Was das Erkennen der Probleme betrifft: Da geb ich Dir Recht! ..es ist ein soziales und gesellschaftliches Problem, das eine solche tickende Zeitbombe nicht frühzeitig erkannt wird. Die zuständigen machen es sich einfach, indem einfach ein Spiel als Ursache herhalten muss.
> Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei: Problem des einzelnen hin oder her... Leute umlegen oder quälen, egal vor welchen Hintergrund is absolut out of discussion!
> 
> Sorry, aber dann müsste man auch den armen Vergewaltiger, den armen Kinderschänder und den armen Terroristen nach seinen pupertäteren oder sonstwie gelagerten Problemen fragen.



Also wenns um andere Leute geht wie Vergewaltiger Kinderschänder usw. muss ich schon sagen das man da auch den Hintergrund erst rausfinden soll. Sowas liegt aber meist dann in der Kindheit wo einen der Vater oder Onkel vergewaltigt hat und die Mutter nur weggeschaut hat. Ob dann sowas noch in Mobbing fällt ist dann fraglich ist schon eher schlimmer.
Nur ist es dann auch immer so das immer eher weggeschaut wird und wenns dann wieder zu spät ist wird dann wieder ein schuldiger gesucht. Vielleicht sind auch viele Pyschologen zu überfordert.


----------



## Hexerella (19. März 2009)

Kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, Mobbing in WoW? Oo 
Gibt ne Ignoreliste & falls die nicht ausreicht Addons die die verlängern können. 
Wer sich in WoW mobben lässt muss nun schon wirklich zart besaitet sein, 
aus Gilden kannste austreten, deinen Namen kannste ändern, deinen Server
wechseln, oder einfach nen neuen Char anfangen? oO



Naja mal zu mobbing ausserhalb wow: Irgendwelche extremen Supermobber haben sicher ihre Psychosen auszulassen, aber der "Standartmobber" ist ein ganz normaler Typ. Die Gesellschaft zieht eben immer mehr in Richtung "Wer nicht in ist, ist out." und wer "out ist" wird eben von den Anderen nieder gemacht damit deren "Ruf" wieder steigt.

Liegt nicht an den einzelnen Leuten imho, sondern an der gesamten Gesellschaftsentwicklung und dem extremen Leistungsdenken an Schulen (erleb ich selbst täglich!) das nicht auf Noten abzielt sondern auf Aussehen, Benehmen, etc pp.


----------



## ReWahn (19. März 2009)

Shubunki schrieb:


> Was das Erkennen der Probleme betrifft: Da geb ich Dir Recht! ..es ist ein soziales und gesellschaftliches Problem, das eine solche tickende Zeitbombe nicht frühzeitig erkannt wird. Die zuständigen machen es sich einfach, indem einfach ein Spiel als Ursache herhalten muss.
> Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei: Problem des einzelnen hin oder her... *Leute umlegen oder quälen, egal vor welchen Hintergrund is absolut out of discussion!*
> 
> Sorry, aber dann müsste man auch den armen Vergewaltiger, den armen Kinderschänder und den armen Terroristen nach seinen pupertäteren oder sonstwie gelagerten Problemen fragen.



Gehen wir von einem Mobbingopfer aus. Der Situation entfliehen kann es nicht, sie ändern auch nicht. Es ist den Attacken seiner Peiniger täglich ausgesetzt, wer nicht aktiv daran teilnimmt schaut weg. Zumindest der betroffene kann sich kaum etwas schlimmeres vorstellen als das, was er durchlebt. Wenn sowas über Jahre mit einem jungen Menschen geschieht, ist es recht nachvollziehbar, dass sich Rachegedanken aufbauen. Und die entladen sich dann manchmal in solchen Massakern. Wie genau es im Fall von Tim K. war kann hier keiner sagen. Die Infos aus den Medien widersprechen sich teilweise extrem...


----------



## fabdiem (19. März 2009)

alles hobbypsychologen die meinen ne ahnung zuhaben XD


----------



## Morgwath (19. März 2009)

> Also wenns um andere Leute geht wie Vergewaltiger Kinderschänder usw.


Darf ich nix zu sagen sonst bekomm ich nochn Foren bann ; )

Zum Thema Mobbing, imo muss man stark unterscheiden ob man in einem SPIEL, was man FREIWILLIG SPIELT (nochma eine extra Betohnung auf spielt), gemobbt wird, oder ob man im RL gemobbt wird.
Allerdings muss ich anmerken das es durchaus Möglichkeiten gibt Mobbing zu entkommen, nur man muss auch bereit sein den Weg zu gehen was durchaus schwerer ist als sich immer in der ewigen Opferrolle zu sehen.


> er soll eine Therapie glaub ich gemacht haben und abgebrochen haben


Das ist ein Punkt den ich zB anspreche, es gibt Hilfe, nur es kommt keiner zu dir, klingelt und fragt:
"Entschuldigung, haben sie zufällig psychische Probleme und brauchen dringend Hilfe."


----------



## Larmina (19. März 2009)

Morgwath schrieb:


> Das ist ein Punkt den ich zB anspreche, es gibt Hilfe, nur es kommt keiner zu dir, klingelt und fragt:
> "Entschuldigung, haben sie zufällig psychische Probleme und brauchen dringend Hilfe."


Außer die Zeugen Jehowas.
"Entschuldigung haben sie Probleme? Bei Gott finden sie Hilfe" Bla bla bla


----------



## surfling (20. März 2009)

Warum gibt es überhaupt Mobbing in einem Spiel verstehen manche Leute den Sinn eines Spiels nicht mehr? Ich bin mal so nett weil dieses Forum sicherlich auch von den Mobbern gelesen wird.

Passt auf der Sinn eines Spiels ist ...

SPAß zu haben...


Wenn Ihr unbeding Mobben wollt tut das doch mal im RL, aber da sind se dann zu feige weil da könnte dann doch mal einer kommen der dem MOBBER mal ganz gewaltig eins auf die Nuss haut(was nicht gewalt verhärlichend gemeint ist) aber manche Leute brauchen einfach mal nen schlag in die Fresse um aufzuwachen bzw. mal aus ihrer kleinen welt ins wahre leben zu kommen.

Mfg @ all

und TV fickt eure Seele


----------



## Axthammer (20. März 2009)

surfling schrieb:


> aber manche Leute brauchen einfach mal nen schlag in die Fresse um aufzuwachen bzw. mal aus ihrer kleinen welt ins wahre leben zu kommen.




Jawohl!! Wahre Worte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (20. März 2009)

Morgwath schrieb:


> Darf ich nix zu sagen sonst bekomm ich nochn Foren bann ; )
> 
> Zum Thema Mobbing, imo muss man stark unterscheiden ob man in einem SPIEL, was man FREIWILLIG SPIELT (nochma eine extra Betohnung auf spielt), gemobbt wird, oder ob man im RL gemobbt wird.
> Allerdings muss ich anmerken das es durchaus Möglichkeiten gibt Mobbing zu entkommen, nur man muss auch bereit sein den Weg zu gehen was durchaus schwerer ist als sich immer in der ewigen Opferrolle zu sehen.
> ...




Klar sowas ist jetzt auch nicht möglich das alle Pschologen jeden Bürger besucht und nachfragt ob es Probleme gibt wo er helfen kann. Aber im aktuellen Fall wusste der Psychologe das er ne Therapie gemacht hat und die dann abgebrochen hat. Ein guter sozialer Mensch würde da wirklich nachhacken auch wenn man sich in anderen ihren Privatkram einmischt.


----------



## Morgwath (20. März 2009)

Ja, er hat die Therapie abgebrochen, dadurch sollte eigentlich klar sein das er nicht intresiert ist.
Wie hört sich das den alleine schon an wenn jmd ankommt:"Ah ich sehe sie haben hier Therapie XY abgebrochen, darf ich eventuel Ihnen unser alternativ Programm vorstellen?"
Die Hilfe war da, wird sie nicht angenommen, oder wie in diesem Fall sogar abgelehnt kann man schlecht jemanden dazu zwingen die Behandlung fortzuführen.


----------



## Redryujin (20. März 2009)

Morgwath schrieb:


> Ja, er hat die Therapie abgebrochen, dadurch sollte eigentlich klar sein das er nicht intresiert ist.
> Wie hört sich das den alleine schon an wenn jmd ankommt:"Ah ich sehe sie haben hier Therapie XY abgebrochen, darf ich eventuel Ihnen unser alternativ Programm vorstellen?"
> Die Hilfe war da, wird sie nicht angenommen, oder wie in diesem Fall sogar abgelehnt kann man schlecht jemanden dazu zwingen die Behandlung fortzuführen.




Ok da geb ich dir recht denn sich so den Täter zu nähern bringt gleich null. Aber ich meine jetzt mehr das man mit den Eltern z.b. Kontakt aufnimmt und sagt ihr Sohn hat die Therapie von heut auf morgen abgebrochen und dann nachhackt was los ist ob da auch alles in Ordnung wäre und das sie ihren Sohn mal genau unter die Lupe nehmen sollte. Oder mal zu ihn privat nach Hause kommt und mal sieht was er gerade so macht und Vorsichtig sein Vertrauen findet.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (20. März 2009)

wenn ich mir das alles hier so durchlese, komme ich mir vor... wie bei einigen "ganz tollen" talkshows, die am nachmittag im tv laufen.


----------



## noobhammer (20. März 2009)

ich sug nur eins..wer MOBBING nötig hat und anwendet usw. der hat NULL intelligenz und NULL skills und wird vom GRUPPENZWANG beherrscht...mann sollte diese leute nicht wirklich ernst nehmen..und das was solche leute sagen sollte man auch nicht wirklich zu herzen nehmen..man sollte nur mitleid mit ihnen haben weil es die eigentlichen OPFER sind ( GESELLSCHAFTSOPFER...MILLÄUFER...usw.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GL und viel spaß beim zocken ^^


----------



## EricDraven1979 (20. März 2009)

Ich kann mich noch an meinem ersten Tag im WOW erinnern. Ich war noch total unerfahren und wußte nicht wie was warum und weshalb was funktionierte.
Ich spielte gerade knapp 2 Stunden und da kam ein Thema auf wo ich nicht weiter wußte. Ich fragte einen Lvl 30 Krieger. Dieser fing gleich damit an was ich doch für ein Kac...noob ich sei und das es doch jeder wüßte und wie ich ihm mit so einen schei... belästigen könnte.
Die erste Reaktion von mir war das ich mich ausgeloggt habe und das Spiel für ein paar Tage nicht mehr anrührte.

Seit dem hab ich sowas nicht mehr großartig erlebt. Zwar hat man immer wieder mal das es Freaks gibt die sich aufspielen müssen aber man steht darüber.
Klar wenn es persönlich wird und man wirklich verletzt wird dadurch sollte man wirklich schnellstmöglichst einen GM zu rate rufen.
Schließlich soll das Spiel spaß machen und man soll sich da nicht mit Magenschmerzen schon in das Spiel einloggen müssen.

Aber leider gibt es einfach zu viele Idioten die das Spiel nicht mehr als Spiel sehen sondern als ihre Lebensaufgabe. Trauerspiel!


----------



## Pcasso (20. März 2009)

ich weiss nicht genau ob ich es schonmal erwähnte aber

"mobbing macht impotent" ^^


ne im ernst..... habe es an einer guten freundin gesehen die im berufsleben gemobbt wurde und auf dauer dann in einer therapie gelandet ist...
mobbing ist ein verdammt heikles thema, es ist nicht in ordnung leute zu mobben weil das echt riesige psychische schäden hervorrufen kann.
Jeder mti ein bisschen grips und sozialen kompetenzen, packt ingame leute mti denen sie nicht klarkommen auf ignore, und im reallife geht er ausm weg.
ich für meinen teil probier so gut es geht darauf zu achten diese leute in schutz zu nehmen die so fertig sind, weil sone runde mobbing macht es nicht besser sondern eher schlimmer.

ihr müsst keine freunde sein, keine freunde werden, ihr müsst nicht zusammen schlafen, kaffee trinken oder sonst was, aber in grüppchen leute fertig machen is was für zurückgebliebene hinterwäldler und erstklässler....


----------



## fabdiem (20. März 2009)

ihr habt keine ahnung oda?


----------



## BTTony (20. März 2009)

Mobbing auf Wow-Servern trifft in 90% der Fälle die Richtigen. Ich bin noch nicht so lang dabei, aber die Leute, die im Chat immer einen drauf kriegen, labern auch so einen Stuss, dass es unvermeidlich ist. Dann gibts da noch diese Kategorie nervige, zickige Mädels. Die labern ohne Punkt und Komma Stuss und sind ständig angepisst und am Meckern. Schließlich gibts auch noch die Leute, die lvl 70 erreicht haben, aber Ratschlags-resistent bis ins letzte sind und daher weder ihren Char beherrschen noch es schaffen, in der Gruppe so wenig zu stören, dass sie nicht auffallen.

Ausgenommen davon sind Leute, die neu sind und es nicht besser wissen. Denen hilft man gern und immer. Wie gesagt, ich bin auch noch nicht so furchtbar lang dabei. Aber man findet ganz schnell Leute, die wollen gemobbt werden. Ich halte mich da meist raus, ausser es ist mal wieder jmd besonders penetrantes in meiner RND-Gruppe.


----------



## Pentu (20. März 2009)

btw mobbing is net gleich mobbing!

Also wenn jemand gehen wir mal von WoW aus in der grp spamt oder dich ihrgendwie nerft  <---- mobbing?

er kennt dich ja net wie soll der dich dann mobben!

zum mobben muß man jemand mehr oder weniger kennen weil mobben ja eher darauf bezieht was Menschen an sich haben was dem gegenüber net gefällt und den jenigen damit über längere zeit aufzieht!

Andere seits is es genau so möglich das ich meinen Arbeitskollegen über Jahre aufziehe und er es als spaß sieht wie es gemeint ist!

Es sist einfach ein schmaller Grad und hängt immer von dem verhalten des Mobber´s und dem/der gemobbten^^


----------



## Pentu (20. März 2009)

btw mobbing is net gleich mobbing!

Also wenn jemand gehen wir mal von WoW aus in der grp spamt oder dich ihrgendwie nerft  <---- mobbing?

er kennt dich ja net wie soll der dich dann mobben!

zum mobben muß man jemand mehr oder weniger kennen weil mobben ja eher darauf bezieht was Menschen an sich haben was dem gegenüber net gefällt und den jenigen damit über längere zeit aufzieht!

Andere seits is es genau so möglich das ich meinen Arbeitskollegen über Jahre aufziehe und er es als spaß sieht wie es gemeint ist!

Es sist einfach ein schmaller Grad und hängt immer von dem verhalten des Mobber´s und dem/der gemobbten^^


----------



## Redryujin (21. März 2009)

Was mir jetzt noch einfällt weils einige schon geschrieben habe. Ich kann mich erinnern wie das neue WoW addon vor ein paar monaten erschienen ist und alle wie wild im Allgemein channel der jeweiligen Zone nach questlösungen und hilfen geschrieen haben " Wie geht die und die Quest" oder " Wo finde ich das und das". Musste da auch wirklich den allgemeinchannel zu machen weils den Spass wegnahm. 

Wenn heute einer fragt sagen gleich alle les deinen questtext du noob. Aber gerade solche Leute haben damals wie verrückt den channel nach hilfen zugespammt.


----------



## Gerbalin (25. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Wenn heute einer fragt sagen gleich alle les deinen questtext du noob. Aber gerade solche Leute haben damals wie verrückt den channel nach hilfen zugespammt.



Oft würde das Lesen aber wirklich helfen.


----------



## Thrainan (25. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Wenn heute einer fragt sagen gleich alle les deinen questtext du noob. Aber gerade solche Leute haben damals wie verrückt den channel nach hilfen zugespammt.


Hatte neulig im sholarzabecken eine nette Disskusion dazu. Da habe ich doch einfach ne Frage beantwortet und wurde deswegen angemacht. Die Leute die gemeckert haben brüsteten sich dann damit erst mit level 75 questhelper ect instaliert zu haben....

Ich finde es völlig ok es mal allein zu versuchen und dann halt bei Bedarf kurz zu fragen. Man steht halt mal aufm Schlauch. Und wozu sind die channel den da, wenn man sie nicht benutzen darf? 

Warum muss man seine Info vonn buffed bekommen und nicht von Mitspielern. Wie soll man denn eine Community erleben und schätzen die nicht mit einem reden will. Ich beantworte wenn ich kann immer gerne Fragen. Wer behauptet noch nie bei einer Quest aufm Schlauch gestanden zu haben lügt einfach.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (25. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Wer behauptet noch nie bei einer Quest aufm Schlauch gestanden zu haben lügt einfach.



An dieser stelle kommt dann das Namensgedächtnis bzw. "Die Liste" zum Einsatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwann wird dieser jemand auch mal Hilfe brauchen. Sei es in form von einer Frage oder weil er grad ganz ganz dringend und Lebensnotwendig einen Heiler oder einen Tank sucht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (27. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Hatte neulig im sholarzabecken eine nette Disskusion dazu. Da habe ich doch einfach ne Frage beantwortet und wurde deswegen angemacht. Die Leute die gemeckert haben brüsteten sich dann damit erst mit level 75 questhelper ect instaliert zu haben....
> 
> Ich finde es völlig ok es mal allein zu versuchen und dann halt bei Bedarf kurz zu fragen. Man steht halt mal aufm Schlauch. Und wozu sind die channel den da, wenn man sie nicht benutzen darf?
> 
> Warum muss man seine Info vonn buffed bekommen und nicht von Mitspielern. Wie soll man denn eine Community erleben und schätzen die nicht mit einem reden will. Ich beantworte wenn ich kann immer gerne Fragen. Wer behauptet noch nie bei einer Quest aufm Schlauch gestanden zu haben lügt einfach.




Also wenn ich ehrlich bin wie das neue add on Wotlk rauskam funzten meine add ons nicht mehr. Das heißt ich habe alle quests aber wirklich alle quests von nordrend ohne Add ons und hilfe im chat gelöst. Wenn ich das schaffe schaffen es die anderen ja mit add ons auch. 

Die meisten haben leider nur eins im Sinn schnell 80 zu werden. Das heißt lieber Hirn ausschalten und die anderen nach den questlösungen fragen. Sry aber ich fand die meisten Spieler auf Ambossar schlicht Dumm und dämlich. Da tauchten Fragen zu quests auf die in der quest drinstanden und das im 30 sekunden takt. Ich denke mal wenn solche Spieler hdro spielen würden die würden nicht weiterkommen da ist wirklich denken gefragt. Letzten Endes bin ich doch froh das ich vor langer Zeit WoW verlassen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (27. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Also wenn ich ehrlich bin wie das neue add on Wotlk rauskam funzten meine add ons nicht mehr. Das heißt ich habe alle quests aber wirklich alle quests von nordrend ohne Add ons und hilfe im chat gelöst. Wenn ich das schaffe schaffen es die anderen ja mit add ons auch.
> 
> Die meisten haben leider nur eins im Sinn schnell 80 zu werden. Das heißt lieber Hirn ausschalten und die anderen nach den questlösungen fragen. Sry aber ich fand die meisten Spieler auf Ambossar schlicht Dumm und dämlich. Da tauchten Fragen zu quests auf die in der quest drinstanden und das im 30 sekunden takt. Ich denke mal wenn solche Spieler hdro spielen würden die würden nicht weiterkommen da ist wirklich denken gefragt. Letzten Endes bin ich doch froh das ich vor langer Zeit WoW verlassen habe.
> 
> ...



Du musst ja sehr nervig gewesen sein wenn Du alles und wirklich alles mit hilfe des Chats gelöst hast.

Naja klar levelt man um aufzusteigen oder? Hdro werden die Meisten hier nie spielen, denn nicht viele verkaufen ihren BMW um ne Ente zu fahren! Joar ich glaub die WoW-Community kann es verkraften und hat einen weniger den sie mobben muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barrages (27. März 2009)

Curentix schrieb:


> Hä? Komma und Enter Taste kaputt?



Hans, einfach mal die ... halten! Danke


----------



## Tifaeris (28. März 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> PS. Ja ich werde zwar auch jeden Tag beleidigt bis an die Schmerzgrenze aber das hat mich in den Letzten 3 Jahren noch nie Interesiert da WoW für mich nur ein Spiel ist.



haha l2p


----------



## Smoleface (28. März 2009)

Wenn man sich in WoW mobben lässt....rofl


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (28. März 2009)

wer sich in WoW mobben lässt ist  mein Held! xD


----------



## Cloze (28. März 2009)

Jo..Das gibts auch bei uns aufm Server.

Ich bin in der besten Ally Gilde dort. 

Eines Tages frage ich im LFG-Channel nach einer Oculus Gruppe, da hat mich jemand angewsp und fragte, wie viel DPS ich denn fahren würde. Ich antwortete und er meinte in dem Motto: "OMG. Ist das schlech. Ihr von "GILDENNAME" fahrt doch nie unter 3k DPS, weil ihr ja soo toll seid." 

Also was ich eig sagen will damit ist, dass viele denken, nur weil wir halt ein wenig besser oder schneller sind, wir würden arrogant und alles nur Angeber sein, dabei denken wir nicht so. Richtig viele machen einen gleich an, wenn man ihnen ein wenig Tipps oder Kritik gibt, dass wir halt eingebildet sind. 

Ist eigentlich echt schade, aber kann man nix machen. Alle großen Raidgilden haben bei uns das Problem. Zum Glück gibt es auch noch Leute, die sich freuen, wenn sie mit uns raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werfe das mal in den Raum: Niveau sieht nur von unten aus wie Arroganz.

mfG
Cloze


----------



## Xaner (29. März 2009)

Echtes Mobbing zu verstehen verhält sich parallel zu Rückenschmerzen

Rückenschmerzen hatte (fast) jeder einmal.
Ein kleiner Schmerz der sich über Stunden hinziehen kann.

Echte Rückenschmerzen hatten nur die Wenigsten.
Ein nicht auszuhaltender, unmenschlicher Schmerz der dich für mehrere
Tage und Nächte durch die Hölle hinken läßt.

*Keiner ist vor Mobber gefeit* - auch nicht der, der sich nie in einer
solchen Situation sehen würde oder Weisheiten an den Tag legt, vor dem
man sich vor Mobber schützt.

Echte Mobber greifen teils instinktiv als auch geplant in die untere
Bewußtseinsebene des Menschen ein. Echtes Mobbing weißt viele 
Ähnlichkeiten zu Terrorkämpfen auf.

Mobbing hat größten Teil weniger mit der plumpen Beleidigung oder 
sexistischen Anspielung zu tun sondern mit verstecktem öffenlichem Anprangern
bei gleichzeitigem Untertauchen in der Gruppe.

Die einzige Möglichkeit gegen diese Art von Mobbern in Onlinespielen ist
die Anonymisierung des Gemobten. Serverwechsel oder Spielwechsel
ist wohl die einfachste Art dafür anzusehen.


----------



## Redryujin (20. April 2009)

Gestern loggte ich mich in WoW kurz ein da mein acc in zwei Tagen ausläuft und ich dachte mich trifft der Schlag. GZ innerhalb von 2 Monaten schaffen es Leute so extrem tief zu sinken. Leute die anderen eine Frage im /2 beantwortet haben wurden auf igno gesetzt. Leute werden dermaßen jetzt beleidigt wegen equip.
Anfänger bekommen fast keine chance mehr. Das ist jetzt ganz schön schlimm geworden was sich die meisten mittlerweile leisten naja zum GLück spiele ich seit einiger Zeit kein WoW mehr.

Im 2 Minuten takt liest man heute eine beleidigung im chat unmöglich.


----------



## dragon1 (20. April 2009)

oh wie kiddie ist dass bitte einen heulthread aufzumachen weil dich ein anonymer unbekannter vollspasten beleidigt hat?

und hier erzaehlen alle etwas... who cares? es gibt halt idioten, kann man nichts machen einfach ignore und fertig

und frueher war eh alles besser


----------



## Redryujin (20. April 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> oh wie kiddie ist dass bitte einen heulthread aufzumachen weil dich ein anonymer unbekannter vollspasten beleidigt hat?
> 
> und hier erzaehlen alle etwas... who cares? es gibt halt idioten, kann man nichts machen einfach ignore und fertig
> 
> und frueher war eh alles besser




was interesiert mich das wenn mich einer beleidigt. Nur finde ich das abnormal wie sich die leute zur zeit die Köpfe einschlagen für ein Spiel. Gut mich braucht das ja eh nicht zu interesieren da ich kein WoW mehr spiele seit einigen Monaten und ich bin froh das mein acc in 2 Tagen endlich ausläuft.

Das gleiche ist hier in den WoW forums auch. Stellt jemand eine Meinung auf wird er gleich von anderen Beleidigt. Sry meine Meinung bzw meine Beobachtung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. April 2009)

ja aber die sind es einfach nicht wert durchdiskutiert zu werden...


----------



## Protek (20. April 2009)

Früher war wirklich noch alles besser. Als eine bestimmte Generation von verwöhnten, mit Handy aufgewachsenen Kindern noch nicht WoW gespielt hat. 

Es gibt wirklich einen krassen Unterschied zu dem 10jährigen WoW Spieler 2004/2005 und den 2008/2009er. Die wo seit Anfang an von WoW dabei waren, die haben noch die wichtigsten Grundregeln wie Anstand usw mitgenommen. Nicht alle und auch nicht jeder. Es gibt überall irgendwelche Trolle, aber im Vergleich zu heute waren das nur wenige. 

Das Mmorpg wird heute für viele missbraucht um ihren Frust von der Arbeit in der virutellen Welt auszulassen. Anstatt das Spiel richtig zu spielen und mit anderen Spass zu haben, machen diese Player genau das Gegenteil. Hinter all ihren gesteckten Zielen steht die grosse Absicht anderen Spielern den Brei zu verderben.

In WoW geht es ja gerade noch, in anderen Spielen wie AoC können sie dich auch noch ganken um dich zu vertreiben. 


Man sollte einfach immer paar gute Freunde haben die man auch ab und an im RL trifft, dann macht das Spiel noch viel mehr Fun. Wer natürlich in einer asozialen Raidgilde ist, der hat Pech gehabt. 

Mobbing trifft nur jene, die es auch zulassen. Den "..." muss man sich nicht gefallen lassen. 
Die besten Sprüche sind ja die mit "wieviel Dps fährst du..." ist WoW noch ein Spiel oder schon die neue Arbeit am Abend?

Ich verstehe es wenn man gute Leute dabei haben möchte. Aber wo bleibt der Schwierigkeitsgrad in dem Spiel? Muss ich etwas noch spielen, wenn ich immer gewinne?


----------



## Teradas (20. April 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Hatte neulig im sholarzabecken eine nette Disskusion dazu. Da habe ich doch einfach ne Frage beantwortet und wurde deswegen angemacht. Die Leute die gemeckert haben brüsteten sich dann damit erst mit level 75 questhelper ect instaliert zu haben....
> 
> Ich finde es völlig ok es mal allein zu versuchen und dann halt bei Bedarf kurz zu fragen. Man steht halt mal aufm Schlauch. Und wozu sind die channel den da, wenn man sie nicht benutzen darf?
> 
> Warum muss man seine Info vonn buffed bekommen und nicht von Mitspielern. Wie soll man denn eine Community erleben und schätzen die nicht mit einem reden will. Ich beantworte wenn ich kann immer gerne Fragen. Wer behauptet noch nie bei einer Quest aufm Schlauch gestanden zu haben lügt einfach.


Jo hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe Questhelper(bei mit Mobmap)auch erst mit 74 installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. April 2009)

Protek schrieb:


> Früher war wirklich noch alles besser. Als eine bestimmte Generation von verwöhnten, mit Handy aufgewachsenen Kindern noch nicht WoW gespielt hat.
> 
> Wie alt bist du ? 293? ich habe nichts gegen aeltere menschen aber hoert sich an wie "Damals im Krieg vor 100 jahren"
> 
> ...


also einfach arm


----------



## Redryujin (20. April 2009)

Protek schrieb:


> Früher war wirklich noch alles besser. Als eine bestimmte Generation von verwöhnten, mit Handy aufgewachsenen Kindern noch nicht WoW gespielt hat.
> 
> Es gibt wirklich einen krassen Unterschied zu dem 10jährigen WoW Spieler 2004/2005 und den 2008/2009er. Die wo seit Anfang an von WoW dabei waren, die haben noch die wichtigsten Grundregeln wie Anstand usw mitgenommen. Nicht alle und auch nicht jeder. Es gibt überall irgendwelche Trolle, aber im Vergleich zu heute waren das nur wenige.
> 
> ...




WoW die neue Arbeit am Abend da gebe ich dir Recht. WoW ist kein Spiel mehr schon lange nicht mehr. man kann schon als zweites RL sehen. Die richtigen spieler werden in WoW auch immer weniger.

Damals als ich mit vielen mit WoW angefangen habe haben wir so richtig Spass gehabt mit questen inzen berufe skillen usw. Mit jeder Stufe haben wir uns so richtig gefreut. Seitdem die leute immer unfreundlicher wurden sind wir immer weniger geworden und seit dem der trend mit dps und den ganzen Anforderungen für Innis kamen haben wir schlussendlich alle aufgehört.

Für uns war halt klar WoW ist kein Spiel mehr mit den Leuten.

PS. WoW alleine ist eigentlich schon ein tolles Spiel nur die ganzen Leute verderben das Spiel schade das WoW es nicht als offlinegame gibt.


----------



## NewMajinBoo (20. April 2009)

dass mobbing ein problem ist liegt ja wohl mehr als deutlich an unserer verkorksten gesellschaft und der mangelnden erziehung an allen enden. natürlich haben die kinder heute keine disziplin wenn es in der dritten klasse noch jede woche nen puppen- und kuscheltiere-tag gibt, da muss man sich doch an kopf greifen. und ja, disziplin gehört zum spiel dazu. klar ist es lustig im 25er raid sein pet versehentlich in die falsche mobgruppe zu schicken, verzweifelt zu versuchen nen wipe abzuwenden und die stille im ts dann mit nem kleinlauten "...ups?" zu kommentieren, aber spätestens nach dem dritten mal is es halt dann nichtmehr komisch. oder wenn man ne halbe stunde braucht um loot zu verteilen, das nervt einfach
noch so ein problem ist natürlich was leute als mobbing auffassen. und dass die kehrseite oft eben auch existiert. wenn man jetzt zum siebten mal erklären muss dass ALLE ihr emblem kriegen wenn EINER es lootet (und zwar der selben person zum siebten mal erklären muss!), dann fließen da vielleicht die ein oder anderen...unsachlichen kommentare ein. 
ich weiß was mobbing is und wie es sich anfühlt, ich habs selbst ein ganzes jahr lang von ner halben klasse zu spüren bekommen und fands nich toll, aber man muss über die ein oder andere sache eben auch mal hinweg sehn können, das leben is schließlich kein ponyhof. und wenn später dein chef sagt "sie sind endlassen weil sie für diesen job nix taugen" kannst du eben auch nich zum arbeitsgericht rennen und ne mimimi-klage wegen mobbing einreichen! 

schlussendlich möchte ich noch ein zitat von nem freund bringen: "man muss sich auch mal arschloch sagen können!". und recht hat er! verdammt recht! wenn ich mir mit meiner gilde und noch schlimmer in meinem freundeskreis anschau was wir uns nennen, ich glaub da würden andere die das zu hören bekommen schon umziehen (oder den realm wechseln...)
also kinners, heult nich rum! lernt mit dem leben wie es is klar zu kommen!


----------



## Larmina (20. April 2009)

Also es ist auch immer eine Sache wie man in den Wald hineinruft... wurde noch nie gemobbt und habe noch nie gemobbt.


----------



## dragon1 (20. April 2009)

NewMajinBoo schrieb:


> dass mobbing ein problem ist liegt ja wohl mehr als deutlich an unserer verkorksten gesellschaft und der mangelnden erziehung an allen enden. natürlich haben die kinder heute keine disziplin wenn es in der dritten klasse noch jede woche nen puppen- und kuscheltiere-tag gibt, da muss man sich doch an kopf greifen. und ja, disziplin gehört zum spiel dazu. klar ist es lustig im 25er raid sein pet versehentlich in die falsche mobgruppe zu schicken, verzweifelt zu versuchen nen wipe abzuwenden und die stille im ts dann mit nem kleinlauten "...ups?" zu kommentieren, aber spätestens nach dem dritten mal is es halt dann nichtmehr komisch. oder wenn man ne halbe stunde braucht um loot zu verteilen, das nervt einfach
> noch so ein problem ist natürlich was leute als mobbing auffassen. und dass die kehrseite oft eben auch existiert. wenn man jetzt zum siebten mal erklären muss dass ALLE ihr emblem kriegen wenn EINER es lootet (und zwar der selben person zum siebten mal erklären muss!), dann fließen da vielleicht die ein oder anderen...unsachlichen kommentare ein.
> ich weiß was mobbing is und wie es sich anfühlt, ich habs selbst ein ganzes jahr lang von ner halben klasse zu spüren bekommen und fands nich toll, aber man muss über die ein oder andere sache eben auch mal hinweg sehn können, das leben is schließlich kein ponyhof. und wenn später dein chef sagt "sie sind endlassen weil sie für diesen job nix taugen" kannst du eben auch nich zum arbeitsgericht rennen und ne mimimi-klage wegen mobbing einreichen!
> 
> ...


muss dir zustimmen, ich find lustig wie alle heulen, 
obs zu schwerer content, leute die nach dps zahlen fragen oder die "harz4"prozocker.


----------



## NewMajinBoo (20. April 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> muss dir zustimmen, ich find lustig wie alle heulen,
> obs zu schwerer content, leute die nach dps zahlen fragen oder die "harz4"prozocker.



xD bin erst heute von meiner gilde für den ulduar-raid eingeladen worden, lag dann nach der zweiten mobgruppe schon tot am boden (der rest des raids auch ;D) und bin dann spontan gegen nen besseren spieler ausgetauscht worden. ich fand das ok. ich mein,...ich steh aus verschiedenen gründen im moment noch eher in naxx als in sonst einer raid-ini, und trotzdem finde ich die bosskämpfe schon fast einfach. ich hör schon die ersten freunde von anderen server meckern dass sie in ulduar nich über die rsten beiden bosse hinaus kommen. na und? is doch mal spannend wenn ne ini nich nachm zweiten try komplett liegt. das macht auch das erfolgserlebnis viel größer weil man das gefühl hat was geschafft zu haben, und das steigert den spielspaß! es war großartig als bei den vier reitern 3 spieler nen disconnect hatten, dann tod aufm boden lagen und nach und nach der ganze raid langsam immer kleiner geworden is bis die letzten beiden reiter am ende noch von 4 (von ehemals 25) leuten gelegt wurden. DAS ist ein erfolgserlebnis.
was dps angeht...was nützt es kulanter weiße leute mit nem lächerlichen schaden mitzunehmen, aber dann keinen boss zu schaffen weil er vor enrage einfach nich down zu kriegen is? freundlichkeit und rücksicht hin oder her, aber das spiel macht keinem spaß, weder den guten noch den schlechten, wenn man nicht voran kommt!
und die, leute die sich über hartz4-prozocker beschweren...die leute haben keinen job und füllen ihre zeit irgendwie aus. sie erreichen eben im wow statt im rl was und sind stolz darauf. was is daran falsch? jeder der auch nur "hartz4-prozocker" denkt, mit diesem verächtlichen unterton, outet sich damit doch selbst dahingehend dass er stolz darauf ist im rl was erreicht zu haben! kein mensch mag arbeitslose die den arbeitern ihren wohlstand neiden. kein spieler mag leute die spielern die zeit dafür haben die erfolge neiden. is beides genau die selbe abartigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lalabaer (20. April 2009)

Cloze schrieb:


> Ich bin in der besten Ally Gilde dort.
> 
> Also was ich eig sagen will damit ist, dass viele denken, nur weil wir halt ein wenig besser oder schneller sind, wir würden arrogant und alles nur Angeber sein, dabei denken wir nicht so. Richtig viele machen einen gleich an, wenn man ihnen ein wenig Tipps oder Kritik gibt, dass wir halt eingebildet sind.
> 
> ...



Das geht mir oft so ähnlich nur aus einer anderen perspektive


Immer wenn ich leute sehe von einer sehr guten gilde habe ich immer etwas ehrfurcht und erwarte irgendwie dass sie arrogant sind oder auf mich herunterschauen und wende mich bei problemen oder fragen deshalb eher an schlechtere Gilden ^^

Naja BTT:

ich würde mal sagen weil ich ein aufbrausender Character bin lande ich eher auf der Igno liste als weiter gemobbt zu werden


----------



## Redryujin (20. April 2009)

also wegen den Leuten in den Top Gilden kann ich nur eins sagen.

wenn ich damals ne Frage im Allgemeinchannel gestellt habe und dann einer mir von einer dieser Nr. 1 Gilden die antwort zugeflüstert habe, musste ich auch feststellen hey das ist ja auch ein ganz normaler Spieler wie ich der mir nur helfen will. Klar ich habe auch etwas ehrfurcht von den Nr 1 Gilden, kann aber sagen das sind ganz normale Spieler.


----------



## Rorkh (20. April 2009)

So ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Also das Mobbing oder änhliches auch in WoW Thema wird war abzusehen.Es ist nunmal auch eine Community mit Spielern die mehr oder weniger aktzeptiert werden und es ist in WoW auch einfach Gruppen zu gründen und Spieler die den involvierten der Gruppe nicht gefallen auszugrenzen / zu mobben oder vielleicht auch Rufmord begehen.Das so etwas persönlich wird habe ich noch nicht erlebt da ich bei den meisten Spielern denke das sie im Stande sind den Kontakt abzubrechen(aka Ignore-Liste)bevor derjenige irgendetwas persönliches rausbekommt etc.Wenn sich die Spieler auch im RL kennen ist das auch eine ganz andere Ebene und dann wird WoW wohl mehr als Chat-Plattform benutzt um jmd zu mobben.
Wirds immer geben wieso und warum und so weiter ist von Fall zu Fall verschieden gibt zu viele Gründe um das irgendwie verhindern zu können.Ist halt schade wenn deswegen Spieler aufhören müssen oder Server transen oder was auch immer.

Mfg

(Off-Topic-Hetzer-Satz: Wer selbst in der Virtuellen Welt keine Freunde findet ist nun wirklich am Sozialen Abgrund :X^^)


----------



## NewMajinBoo (20. April 2009)

Rorkh schrieb:


> (Off-Topic-Hetzer-Satz: Wer selbst in der Virtuellen Welt keine Freunde findet ist nun wirklich am Sozialen Abgrund :X^^)




/sign


----------



## Redryujin (20. April 2009)

Das mit den Satz " Wer selbst in der Virtuellen Welt keine Freunde findet ist nun wirklich am sozialen Abgrund" kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Ich hab mal einen Twink damals gemacht bis auf 80 und hatte überhaut keinen kontakt bekommen also keiner wollte mich in seine FS liste tun usw. Das war damals auch einfach im Startgebiet da war schnell deine FS liste voll und die Kontakte hielten auch sehr lange. Heute kann man sowas vergessen.


----------



## Foobär (20. April 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ja, nennen wir es Beleidigungen anstatt Mobbing; Ok - ändert aber grundsätzlich nichts ... die Möglichkeiten dagegen bleiben dieselben.


Mich beleidigt ein Char im Spiel nur einmal, dann ab auf die Ignorelist - ebenso wenn er beschissen spielt. Die Zeit ist mir zu schade zum streiten.
Sinds in einer Gilde zu viele die ich ignoriere (noch nicht vorgekommen) wechsle ich. Allerdings habe ich auch keine ingame/inguild.Freundschaften, auf die ich nicht verzichten will. Insofern ...


----------



## Donnerig (20. April 2009)

**seufz** Gibt es einen Counter für diese Art von Threads?
Keine Kritik an Dir: Ja es gibt Mobbing, ja es macht irgendwannn keinen Spaß mehr Heiler oder Tank in Random Gruppen zu sein weil jeder denkt die Anonymität des Internets ist ein Freibrief um ohnehin schon mangelndes Benehmen frei auszuleben...

*ABER *was soll die Diskussion bringen? Wennn Du Dir jetzt alles von der Seele getippt hast, dass freut mich aufrichtig für Dich.
Die Leute die mobben und sich daneben benehmen werden durch solche Threads ehe nichts dazu lernen...

Ich handle nach dem Motto meines Kampfsporttrainers: _*"Love, leave or change it."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*_
Eine Löung ist meist Serverwechsel oder wennn Du eine nette hilsfbereite und (meinem Gefühl nach) erwachsene Community suchst (ja ich spiele WoW fast seit Release und sage das trotzdem), probiere einfach mal *"Herr der Ringe online" *

Mir fiel es nach der Probezeit echt schwer zu WoW zurückzukehren, aber was tut man nicht alles für Freunde.


----------



## Qwalle (20. April 2009)

XtremeSniper schrieb:


> Tja, sowas gibt es eben... leider auch in dern anonymen Welt des Internets.



gerade da !


----------



## Redryujin (20. April 2009)

Donnerig schrieb:


> **seufz** Gibt es einen Counter für diese Art von Threads?
> Keine Kritik an Dir: Ja es gibt Mobbing, ja es macht irgendwannn keinen Spaß mehr Heiler oder Tank in Random Gruppen zu sein weil jeder denkt die Anonymität des Internets ist ein Freibrief um ohnehin schon mangelndes Benehmen frei auszuleben...
> 
> *ABER *was soll die Diskussion bringen? Wennn Du Dir jetzt alles von der Seele getippt hast, dass freut mich aufrichtig für Dich.
> ...



ich selber spiele ja kein WOW mehr seit einiger Zeit und ja ich bin zu HDRO gewechselt und mir gefällt es da. Aber der TE handelt nicht um mich sondern um eine Bekanntschaft steht doch alles da bitte lest doch die threads genauer durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Danke.

Schade ist nur in HDRO das buffed ganz schön beleidigt wird wie bei buffed ist alles von wow kiddy verseucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethos (20. April 2009)

Nun , irgendwo haben sie ja nicht ganz unrecht.
Man sollte die Leute vielleicht nicht "WoW-Kiddys" nennen , denn der großteil der leute ist vermutlich älter als man vielleicht denkt.
Jedoch ist es ganz klar ,das man auf buffed einen großteil der Leute als WoW Spieler findet. Was aber auch einfach daran liegt , das WoW wohl das spiel bei buffed ist, 
das die größte Community hat.(Ob dies nun berechtig / Gut oder schlecht ist sei mal dahin gestellt)


@Topic:

Zum einen , kommt es meiner meinung nach auch immer etwas darauf an , wie man sich selbst präsentiert.
Ich persönlich kenne dabei sehr viele unterschiedliche leute , da ich nun seid knapp 6 Jahren MMOS zocke.
Einige schaffen sich auch sehr schnell selbst einen bestimmten Ruf und sollten sich anschließend nicht wundern  , 
wenn sie auch genau so abgestempelt werden.
Jedoch muss ich sagen , das zumindest ich auf meinem Server (Baelgun [Hordeseite]) noch nichts in dieser art kennengelernt habe.
Da kenne ich es von anderen Games doch sehr viel schlimmer...

Kleines Beispiel:
Bis vor einiger Zeit zockte ich das Online Game "Ragnarok Online" , dort gingen einige Leute so weit, Leute zu mobben ,nur weil sie das selbe Equip trugen ,wie man selbst
und dabei auch längst nicht bei ingame dingen blieben ,sondern auch auf Privates angriffen..

Diese Probleme werden bei RO jedoch sehr gut durch die gm´s gelöst.. ob nun durch bann oder ähnliches.
Ein ähnliches System wäre eventuell auch für WoW Sinnvoll..
Eine GM Sektion ,speziell für zwischenmenschliche Probleme. 
Ausserdem sollte es für solche Dinge strafen geben.
Ich habe mich noch nie genau mit den exakten wow regeln zu diesem Thema beschäftigt, doch kenne ich es zB aus RO , das bei einem solchem Verstoß 
die Täter in eine Art Jail (Gefängniss) gesteckt werden.
Ein Extra bereich in dem sie im Prinzip nichts machen können... 


Jedoch muss man dazu sagen ,das man dieses Thema niemals komplett aus der Welt schaffen wird , denn dafür müsste man einen art Kontrollstaat in WOW erschaffen , was 
aus rein technischer und zwischenmenschlicher sicht nicht machbar ist.


So Far.. ich hoffe meine Meinung wurde klar...

MfG
Rethos


----------



## Milivoje (21. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ist Onlinemopping eigentlich auch Strafbar? Wenn ja kann man doch solche Leute einfach mal anzeigen, sowas würde dann auch viele andere Mobbern abeschrecken. Daten kann man ja auch bei den Netzbetreibern holen lassen, mit einen richerlichen Beschluss.
> 
> Vorrausgesetzt sie sind nicht gefälscht.



Bis hierhin habe ich viel gelacht, dann habe ich ein bisschen geweint..... Aber ein sehr unterhaltsamer Thread. Daumen hoch für den Mobbing-Panda.


----------



## Nivosa (21. April 2009)

Wer sich ingame mobben lässt muss RL aber schon ein Opfer sein, also mich jucken nichtmal Flames in der realen Welt von virtuellem dummgebabbel zu schweigen. Aber gut so ists überall, geht halt immer auf die Schwächeren in der Natur, egal wo. Keine Entschuldigung, aber es ist Fakt.
Also drüberstehen, oder untergehen. Gibt echt schlimmeres als in WOW gemobbt zu werden (Arbeitsplatz z.b. und da gibt es krasseres als deine mama fährt den Bus vom A-Team o. Ä.)


----------



## HubertFerguson (21. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich hab mal einen Twink damals gemacht bis auf 80 und hatte überhaut keinen kontakt bekommen also keiner wollte mich in seine FS liste tun usw. Das war damals auch einfach im Startgebiet da war schnell deine FS liste voll und die Kontakte hielten auch sehr lange. Heute kann man sowas vergessen.




Das kann ich nur bestätigen... als ich vor ner Ewigkeit meinen ersten Char gelevelt habe, gab es ständig leute die sagten : Hey, ich pack dich mal auf FList,ok?

Mittlerweile habe ich meinen 3ten Char der mein einzigster auf 80 ist und ich habe glaube ich während der gesamten LvL zeit nicht ein "FList Angebot"  bekommen. Klar kenne ich einige Leute, bzw habe ich einige kennengelernt, aber das ist dann eher Gilden/Raid mässig gewesen und nicht weil man so besonders viel Spass in einer Instanz hatte oder sich gegenseitig bei einem 5 level höherem Elite mob geholfen hat. 

Aber ok... ich merke ich ich könnt jetzt wieder ewig weiterschreiben wie schön WoW mal war und wie es jetzt ist aber da gibt es schon genug andere Freds.


----------

